# HARD ROCK HOTEL information



## Robinrs

*BY POPULAR REQUEST!


This will be  a thread dedicated to information for the UNIVERSAL HARD ROCK HOTEL.

Add all of your information about rates, discounts, room types etc. here!*


----------



## pathubia

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KarenT

Okay, it looks like this is the place to post this burning question.  I'd like to know what kind of food is available at the HRH Club level and if it's available all day long.  I've been toying with the idea of upgrading.  With 2 teenage boys it might save me in the long run, but I'm not interested if the snacks turn out to be something like Goldfish and Kool-Aid.  Can anyone give me the low down?





KarenT


----------



## paulakim

We will be staying at HRH in Nov. and needed to know if there is a catholic church nearby and their mass schedule? (I hope I am posting this in the right place.) 

Thanks! Paula


----------



## E.Jane

I keep reading about guests being given a CD when they check in.  No one ever mentions which CD!  What kind of music - is it assorted, or just one band/singer?  Just curious!

Also, how loud is the music around the pool?  We have a pool view deluxe room booked, and I worry about the noise.


----------



## Aisling

E.Jane, 
the CD we got last year was a variety of groups and singers I never heard of, neither did my 16 year old son.  But it was rock and roll and pretty good music.
We had a garden view, so I can't say if the pool noise/music would be a bother, but whenever we were by that area, it didn't seem loud at all, sort of background music.  
We loved HR!


----------



## FeeFeeWhite

Elton John, Mandy Moore & people that I am not familar with.


----------



## klc

We had a pool view room last year and the music was no problem.  The music is louder underwater.  You'll love the pool view!!


----------



## Bob Noble

They change the CD's over time.  I was just there two weeks ago and it was different than the one I got in February and is the third of our collection. Not sure how many they have put out.  Most of the music I have heard or our kids know.

Bob


----------



## markºoº

Is there any easy way to general information on room rates for specific time periods?

Also, does HRH play games with all the crazy discount codes like Disney does?

Thanks


----------



## natt

We stayed at the HR last in Jan. '02.  Had paid for the pool view and were very disapointed.  The room we had was angled so that we pretty much had a eye shot of the roof.  After seeing the beautiful courtyard, we wished we'd saved the extra $ and gone with that view.

Also, very strange thing happened.  The one night at 3AM an announcement came into the rooms saying "a security alarm had been activated, please remain calm and stand by for further instructions"  Being our first trip post 9/11, it was quite unnerving!
I guess this was one of the gliches in the hi-tech "smart room" and hopefully they've straightened the problems out!  

Other than that, the hotel and the trip was great and one of our most successful vacations with the kids!


----------



## lynr

MarkO:

I talked to reservations last week and they told me that the Discounts for May were not out yet but to call every month until they come out and to check for specials.  So I the answer is yes, they do discount rooms like Disney.


----------



## corvair

Can anyone tell me when they have the pool movies? Are they just on the weekends? Also, I am soon going to book. I would like to have a room that would make it easy to get to the pool. I am going to try and book pool veiw. Any suggestions for room requests? thanks...amy


----------



## pauldents

Amy,

Dive-in-movies are on Friday nights and the concerts are screened on Saturday nights.

Regards

paul


----------



## uotomorrow

You will want to request to be near the elevators.  This is the fastest way I know to get to the pool area.  Even if you're on the 6th or 7th (Club) floor, you will still be only 3 - 4 mins to get to the pool.


----------



## cinbis

I have a few questions.

Does the HRH charge hotel guests parking?

How can I obtain a Loews discount card.  Someone mentioned that it's on a website, but they didn't give the address.

Does the HRH have a fitness center and is there a jogging trail?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## pauldents

Hi,

The HRH does usually charge for parking at $6.00 per day for self park and $12.00 for valet, although I have not been charged on the last two stays. 

You can apply for a Loews card at www.loewshotels.com

The HRH has a fitness center and an excellent jogging trail.


Paul


----------



## laf0165

Here is the link to the Loews First Card Information:  http://www.loewshotels.com/loewsfirst.asp

With the Loews Card you get free access to the fitness center.  Otherwise, there is a small fee (Unless staying Club Level).


----------



## cinbis

Thank you for the information!


----------



## reggie92762

Stayed there with my family in August....loved it...would recommend it to any family!!!!!! CD at check in included Duck & Run by Three Doors Down, Crocodile Rock - Elton John, Supergirl - Krystal Harris, Shout - Tears for Fears, Driving One of Your Cars - Lisa Miskovsky, Overcome - Live, Been here once before - Eagle Eyed Cherry, Caught up in you - .38 special....The is Volume III CD.  The pool is great we were there for Rock and Roll Trivia in the Pool.  I was the oldest one playing with one of my neices.  The other kids were mad because I got all the old people questions....Jimmy Hendrix did not become popular at Woodstock!!!ha ha it was Montery Festival...take that all you kids...lolz


----------



## Kelly Bailey

What night is the rock and roll trivia on?  Also are there any other neat thing beside the pool movies and fridays?


----------



## Kelly Bailey

What night is the rock and roll trivia on?  Also are there any other neat thing beside the pool movies and fridays?


----------



## Metallicat

Hi everybody!
I'm new here so please forgive me for jumping in. Myself and DD stay at HRH several times a year. We love the hotel. its the best and would never consider staying elsewhere. (they also give great annual pass discounts too) but I had to comment on the 3AM alarm that went off. this happens all the time and I hate it! back in July it happend 2 nights in a row at 4AM and the first time I was freaking out. I was scared to death. I complained to a manager that they should have somehow let us know there was no fire and not to panic. (while this was going on)  the next day they had placed a complimentary bottle of wine and fruit basket on our table with a note explaining. we were there last month and it happened again. there were people in the halls looking scared to death. I tried my best to explain this happens alot.  they really do need to fix that because it is very scarey happening in the middle of the night.   ALSO, check your bill before you leave.  they charged me for 6 valet parkings and I never valet parked. they corrected it though.  I am also bugged by the number of staff people who come into your room. after the maid there is someone who checks if the maid cleaned and then someone who checks the refreshment pantry. too many people in my room! and if you want quite so you can sleep, avoid pool room views. they play music out there until almost 2AM and you can hear the boom boom of the bass even on the 5th floor. we ended up buying ear plugs and we were fine after that.  that is one cool hotel though. I love the music and atmosphere. they could use a elevator for the people who park their own cars. that climb up all those stairs is a killer on the legs!  even after all this, I still say that is the nicest hotel in Orlando. the staff are so nice. alot of them recognise us every time and greet us with a big smile and hello and oh, your back! glad to see you again!  I love that.


----------



## Luvdancink

How early can you book  a room to get the entertainment card discount? I will be gonig in 2004 and I dont want the rate to fill before I reserve my room.


~Kristy


----------



## Metallicat

For people considering staying at Hard Rock Hotel if you don't have any means of discounts, check out Hotel Discounts.com.  once I booked through them and got a rate that was better than the annual passholders rate (at that time.)     Linda


----------



## mom23guys2

It has been stated that there is a $6 per day parking fee. Is this a once a day charge? Can you go in and out of the parking lot for that one fee per day? What if you have local visitors, where do they park and is there a fee?


----------



## slc224

You pay $6 per day, and can come and go as much as you want.


----------



## maur62

I am staying at hrh in March and wondering about the palm restaurant. Is it a good place to go ? Any feed back would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## LISALISA36

DOES ANYONE KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT CAMP LITTLE ROCK?

THOUGHT ABOUT TAKING DAUGHTER THERE WHILE HUBBY & I GO TO EMERILS...
I'M NOT SURE ABOUT JUST LEAVING HER THERE....


----------



## dylansdad

Lisalisa36, we checked out CLR on our Nov trip. It was very clean, plenty of room and stuff to do, staff was very nice, and 4yoDS thought he would like to stay. In april we will take him up on it.


----------



## JessicaR

maur62 here is The Palm's website in case you didnt see it. We walked out of the restaurant before having a meal so I cant comment on the food. I can say the hostess needed a major attitude adjustment. I would still like to give the place a try since I love a great steak!

The Palm 


LISALISA,

My kids stayed at Camp Little Rock twice and enjoyed it very much! I remember it was a bit pricey but so worth it. The staff was terrific and the place was large with many activities to keep them busy. They ate dinner there watched movies played on PC's and made crafts. They also offer a quiet area where the kids could lay down and rest (sleep) if they wanted. The kids asked often to go back and that is one of the highlights they remember from past trips. OH! They also give you a beeper in case of emergencies. Kids had to be 3? I think and over and we got a discount for the second child.


----------



## maur62

Thank you Jessica. We are going in March and I will let you know how it was.


----------



## ehbis

Does a deluxe room at the HRH have a pull out in it? I think the Universal website mentions this, but I didn't see this mentioned on the Loew's site. I'm thinking of upgrading my garden view, as we're a party of 3 adults and 2 kids. Thanks!


----------



## jacee

ehbis,
Our Family of 4 stayed  at the HRH in a Deluxe 2 queens w/sofa sleeper, I thought the extra space was worth it for us.  With your party, you might want to consider 2 rooms for the extra bathroom.  who knows, with all the great rates being posted, it might be worth it to compare prices.  
jodi


----------



## kathmzh

Hey all! Considering a first trip to HRH...are there any pictures of the Deluxe room anywhere? What, in your educated opinion(s) is better...Fan club discount or the Ent. rate? And one last question...are there any rooms/areas at HRH to try to stay away from? thanks so much for the information, reading through these FAQs and posts has been such an education!


----------



## gschmerl

Usually the entertainment rate is the lowest. Call the hotel and see what discount rates are available for your dates.


----------



## bsantis

I got a great rate at the HRH/club room for July 11-17 using the Fan Club Card 
230.00 night


----------



## tiggerguy2000

The 2 tix price is good.The longer your stay the cheaper it gets.Example # nights 278.00 or five nights 238.00.Think about that when you make a reservation


----------



## BraveMom3

Tiggerguy,
Where do you get the 2Tix rate?  Did it include anything other than the room?  Seems like this was the code I used last year, and got room plus 2 adult passes, but don't remember where I accessed it!
Thanks.


----------



## sheltie4

I got a rate of $125 a nite for garden view room. I have never stayed at Hard rock before. I hope that I like it.


----------



## tiggerguy2000

Brave mom, You can get the 2tix deal on the loews website.You can join for free and you can get upgrades with the card.


----------



## tiggerguy2000

The $125.00 rate is great for a july date.I have never seen them give that kind of rate . I called a few weeks back and all i could get was a break on a deluxe room. I am a member of everything except being a florida resident so tell me how you got that rate.

I have stayed at the hard rock a few times and love the place but it's not for everyone.


----------



## sheltie4

i called the end of Feb. for July 5th,6th and 7th. I told her that we were going to universal first before going over to WDW.  She asked me if i ever stayed at one of there hotels before and I told her no that I have not. In which I have not stayed at any loews hotels or I have never stayed on property of Universal.   The first nite is already on my credit card and the date for that is the 28th of Feb. so it was around there or proberly that date.


----------



## Dancind

Woo Hoo!  Just got the Entertainment rate at HRH!  Could not get it for the weekend of Aug. 1, so tried Aug. 9 for three nights.  Had a choice of $125 Garden view or $135 pool view, so took the pool view.  Diana


----------



## nan60

We are going to HRH in a few weeks does anyone know if you can request rooms? If so which rooms should I ask for, I have pool view reservations.  Thanks


----------



## tiggerguy2000

NAN60, They never take requests on rooms.You could when checking in ask for something close to elevator.If your room is at the end of one of the branch offs it will be a longer walk .When you first walk down to the rooms hallway it's shaped like a (y).
tiggerguy2000


----------



## Nursetogo

Can anyone help me?  This will be our first trip to US/HRH. We have ressies for HRH ENT Rate 125/nt garden view 8/11/03-8/17/03. Can anyone recommend a certain room that they really like or one that is close to elevators? Thanks in advance for any suggestions!


----------



## jsmla

Is late check out available at the HRH.  We will be moving to our Disney resort 06/21/03 but would like to use the pool at the HRH that afternoon.


----------



## Gail T AGAIN

OK, is it noisey when    staying in a pool view room?


----------



## LISALISA36

It wasnt bad enought to keep us awake , you can just barely here the music......and the pool closes at 11.  I loved the pool view....great room  6084 !
yes, they do have a late check-out,,,I dont know the time though.


----------



## gschmerl

WE could hear the bass from the music in our pool view room. The pool does not stay open too late though. IF you want to nap during the day or go to sleep early it may be a problem.


----------



## dzneprincess

Any rooms that will sleep 6? If so, any discounts on them?


----------



## CarolynNC

I'd like to see a resort map for the Hard Rock.  I'm wondering how everything is laid out.  Anyone have one or know where one is posted?

Thanks,
Carolyn


----------



## tiggerguy2000

You could get 6 in a delux room but some one will be on the floor.The room has 2 double and a pullout love seat.As discounts go you have to call and ask.


----------



## tiggerguy2000

Carolyn, All rooms are to the right of the front desk. When you get off the elevator the roomare left,center,right.The rooms to the right branch off again down the hall.Dont worry about the locations.The only long walk to elevators is when you are to the right down the hall and right again.Thats the rooms further away(garden rooms).


----------



## JessicaR

Carolyn you can see a resort map here


----------



## ellie&mattys mom

How about the restaurants...where to go for a snack or something fast??

thanks!!


----------



## prncess674

i was in standard room 4092 this weekend.  I booked a garden view but was upgraded to a pool view. The view was somewhat obstructed but it was pretty close to the elevators and the laundry room was just a few doors down.  I thought the location was fine.


----------



## prncess674

> _Originally posted by ellie&mattys mom _
> *How about the restaurants...where to go for a snack or something fast??
> 
> thanks!! *



you can order food out by the pool.  They had chicken tenders, nachos, hamburgers, etc. There are tables and waitresses so you won't be eating in a lounge chair if you don't want to.

There is also the sunset grill which has a larger selection of options.

Inside the Sunset Grill is a counter service ice cream stand and a Starbucks coffee.  The ice cream was tasty I thought.

The Palm Restaurant is also in the HRH. This is a nice restaurant that is very spendy and not well suited for a quick bite.


----------



## CarolynNC

Just wanted to say thanks for the responses to my inquiry.  The description and map fit the bill.  I now know the lay of the land.  

Thanks again,
Carolyn


----------



## ellie&mattys mom

Do they have an arcade?


thanks!!!


----------



## Hckynut56

We are due to stay at the HRH mid-June. We hear pets are permitted in some rooms. One of our traveling party has allergies to pets (cats). 

Are the pets confined to certain rooms, or floors? If you have stayed at the HRH with your pet tell us what floor(s) you stayed on.

Or...if you stayed and have the same trouble with allergies did the hotel work with you??

 Thanks !


----------



## JessicaR

Usually yes they are confined to a certain floor but I have read and seen otherwise. When we stay at a Loews hotel I have them put that we have a child with severe asthma and allergies to cats.
We have over 6 stays and have never had a problem. Just make sure when you check in you state it again.


----------



## The Kagers

What activities do they have in the Kids Club at HRH?  Is it worthwile? Thanks.


----------



## The Kagers

I called Emerils and they had almost nothing left for next week.  I am staying at HRH.  Can they do better for a PS with Emeril's? Thanks


----------



## luvdisney14

Does anyone know of where I can find a map of all the rooms and  room number on it?


----------



## Mike J

They do have an arcade.  I remember 12-20 machines maybe, some new titles, some old.

Mike


----------



## CarolynNC

I'll be at HRH beginning July 19th and I have another question for all you experts.  I know I read a post somewhere about shops within walking distance but I can't find it now.  I'm not sure I'll need one but I'd like to know where they are just in case I run out of anything.  I'll get a stop on my ride from the airport but you just never know.  Anybody know what's nearby (shops & restaurants)?  I also need 'directions for dummies' so I can find the place.  

I also am interested in knowing what kind of charging is available on the room key.  Will we be able to charge food & such in the parks and City Walk?  I want my son and his friend to be able to frequently tour alone so I can have a great vacation too!. 

Thanks,
Carolyn


----------



## gschmerl

There is a shop in the HRH lobby that sells things you might have forgotten to bring, ie:toothbrush, band aids, etc. 
 There are shops all along CityWalk, but no super markets.


----------



## Mike J

There is a Walgreens in the shopping center across the street from the main entrance of Universal.  It's a short drive and it might even be in walking distance.

Mike


----------



## connab

I think i already asked this but I dont remember what was said. Is there a coin operated washer & dryer in the hotel? Thanks


----------



## JessicaR

On the 4th floor there are 2? washers and dryers. They may have more on another floor.


----------



## margiemc

We are planning a trip to include a couple of days at Universal.  I want to take advantage of the perks by staying at a Universal Hotel.  My DD6 is very sensitive to loud noises.  Exactly how loud is it there?  Is it just at the pool that it's noisy, or is it the lobby, or the whole hotel in general?  (I'm starting to research all of this.  I just love the planning!! )  Any help would be appreciated!  Thanks!


----------



## prncess674

I find the music to be a bit loud in the lobby but not overbearing at HRH.  The music by the pool was fairly low I thought.  The speakers are hidden in the bushes so you can strategically decide where to sit.  It is quieter in some places more than others.  

If you want to stay away from the music you may want to check out the Royal Pacific.  I didn't stay there but did walk through the lobby and pool areas and it is a beautiful hotel.  It also seemed a bit more kid friendly with the water play area.


----------



## IMGONNABE40!

I'll be celebrating my upcoming birthday with a return trip to HRH (8/13/03-8/18/03)  and all that entails.  I was there with my husband and son (now age 10) Dec 2001 and had a great time.  I booked the upcoming trip  through Universalstudios.com before I found disboards and all the great info here.     Now, I'd like to get the inside scoop.  

We have a standard pool view room and I would like to try to upgrade to Club Level (I joined Loewsfirst).  What, if anything should I be prepared to pay for that?  And just what perks are included in Club Level to make it worthwhile?

What is the Grade A program and does anyone know if it will be in effect in August?

We have reservations for Tchoup Chop,  what would be the best seats in the house (party of 8-10)?

I have reserved Cabana 10 (I like the shade)  any comments?  Can I see the movie from there?

Does anyone know if HRH has a private car service?  My mother will be staying one night at HRH and joining us for dinner at Tchoup Chop.  Unfortunately, she is in the process of chemo/radiation and does not have much energy/strength.  I don't think I'll be able to convince her to use a wheel chair but I don't think she'll be able to get herself to the boat launch either. 

Thanks in advance for assist on these questions.       I'm sure I'll be back with more inquiries in the near future.


----------



## All_Ears

WOW great board!

I am looking to staying at the HRH after our 10 day Disney cruise on 12/28/04 thru 01/2/05

What goes on here for New Years!  I know it is a way off, but these boards help you plan so you can really enjoy yourselves!  

Also club level and Loews card?  What are these benefits?

Thank you Everyone!


----------



## bg4

When I was at USF/HR Hotel in 2002 I remenbered a Catholic Church near the Super Wal-Mart / John Young Pkyw- believe this is it. 

St Nicholas of Myra Byzantine Catholioc Church

5135 Sand Lake Road, RT 482,
Orlando, Florida 32819
Phone: (407) 351-0133 


Home Page 

There are others - do a google search on catholic church orlando

Bob


----------



## tscurley

We will be staying at the HRH Aug 25-29.  I got an Entertainment Rate of $160 for a Deluxe Room.  My question is what can we expect from these rooms?  Are they worth the extra price over the standard rooms.  We stayed at Portofino last year and loved their Deluxe Room, but we thought we would try a different hotel?  Will we like the HRH?  We have two boys - 6 and 7 that will love the water slide at HRH.  Thanks!


----------



## tazz

I'm staying the club level in October.  I believe this is very similar to the concierge at WDW hotels.  The 5th floor is the club level.  Breakfast offerings; snacks-waters-sodas throughout the day; desserts, beers & cordials in the evenings.  I can't wait.  We got the fan club rate of $230 a night.  With 2 teens I think it's worth the extra $$.  Plus you get turndown service and robes in your room, faster checkin, help with reservations.  Discounts on cabanas.  For us, it's a dream vacation staying club at HRH and conceirge at YC...don't know if we'll ever be able to do it this way again.  

In the other Universal forum page (attractions I think), there's a post about the fan club card.   Regular club price quoted to us was $329.  Only downfall is I wish there were deluxe rooms on the conceirge level.  

I would also love some information on the Kids Club.  I'm hoping it will appeal to our 4 yr ds so we can have a quiet nice dinner....he doesn't do restraunts too well--he has waayy too much energy to sit still for very long.


----------



## 4greatboys

Tazz--we are staying in a deluxe room at the HRH in Oct . I wanted club level but I need the extra bed space. Its hard for 13 yr old to sleep with hisolder brother--who is already over 6 foot. He takes up the whole bed, lol and steals the blankets.
I think they should have some deluxe rooms on the club level also. We stayed YC concierge last year and really liked it. the rooms are nice. We didnt feel cramped at all. They had plenty of good food in the lounge and we ended up only buying 1 meal a day and that was while we were in the park.


----------



## tazz

4greatboys, 
We really want the club level over the extra bed space--kids have no idea we're even going to HRH and this is just another part of the surprise and I'm sure they'd rather have the little extras over the food.  Our girls will be 14 & 15 in October and they're only a little over 5 ft.  I'm sure our son will fall asleep early from all the exertion during the day so we can just make him a bed on the floor between the 2 beds, or he may sleep the opposite way between the girls.   If I can find a great deal and it's small enough, we may get a twin size air mattress.  I don't want the roll out bed because I think it will take up too much space plus I don't think it's worth $25.  We will not be in the room that much and will probably be fine for the 5 nights.  I'm glad we're going here before the Yacht Club.  It would be hard to move from more beds to less.  

We're planning to do the same--eat breakfast in the lounge and then buy one good meal a day (probably late lunch or early dinner).  Of course, there may be the indulgent late night snacks or pizza if we're all up and hungry--I refuse to diet while on vacation!!  

Thanks for the information on the cabana.  I'm going to get one for the last half of the day on the Friday we're there.  Having the lounge chairs is great!


----------



## taxman

Are all the deluxe rooms pool view?  Any particular room or area better than others?


----------



## WDW4ME

Hi All!

I've been out of the loop for awhile and I don't know where I might look for discount on a room at the Hard Rock for 2 adults.  We will be arriving Oct 5 for 3 nights.

Can you use the entertainment book?  AAA? Any help would be appreciated as I have to make the reservation this week.

Thanks!


----------



## luvdisney14

I got the best rate using the entertainment card for August. I think is was 125.00 a night for standard room.  Fan club was more money.  Call quickly and book something, you could always change it if you find a better rate.


----------



## DisneyEnthusiastic

Does anyone know what time the pool normally closes?  I have a late arrival and was thinking about taking a dip when I get there if it's still open.  Thanks.


----------



## netnurse31

I believe the pool is open until 11PM daily.


----------



## WDW4ME

Thanks for the advice!  I was able to get a room for $125 entertainment rate for our October trip--Appreciate it!


----------



## AlexandNessa

I just changed my ressie from a garden view to a pool view.  Please tell me it was worth it.  


It's our first trip to the HRH (Sept 18 - 22)!


----------



## TigerLilly's Mom

It is worth it.  I didn't request anything for my club room and happened to get pool view.  It was awesome, I didn't think I would care either way, but seeing the parks and the fireworks was really awesome.  My kids loved seeing everything.  Later we moved to a deluxe room, and had a courtyard view and it was pretty boring.  Have fun!


----------



## luvdisney14

You need to be on a higher floor to see the pool.  We had trees in front of our view on 2nd floor.


----------



## polkadotminnie

wdw4me-  We got the ent. rate for Oct 6-9 pool view $135/night so we will be there when you are.  Will anyone else be there?


----------



## 3MinnieMom

Our family of 5 will be at the HRH Nov 5-8th.  Could someone explain the cabanas, please?  What is included with them, how do you rent them, what's the cost, etc.  Thanks!  Also, are the Friday "Dive-In Movies" a year-round thing at the pool?


----------



## dvcmomdeh

Okay all you hard rockers, how long do I have to wait to get the best rate for a 2 night stay at th Hard Rock Hotel?

We are looking at next July 9 and 10.  We have never been to Universal before.  Anyone have good trip reports, lots of pictures.  I need convincing it is worth $1000 for 2 days.


----------



## gschmerl

> _Originally posted by DawnHaan _
> *Okay all you hard rockers, how long do I have to wait to get the best rate for a 2 night stay at th Hard Rock Hotel?
> 
> We are looking at next July 9 and 10.  We have never been to Universal before.  Anyone have good trip reports, lots of pictures.  I need convincing it is worth $1000 for 2 days. *


     Try to get the Entertainment Rate or the Fan Club rate. Also try for AAA discount if you are a member. If you have an annual pass they hae discounts for that and also for Florida residents. 
 It's probably too early for them to have the discounts for next July, but you could book now and keep calling for the discounts.


----------



## AspiringCindy

What is Fan Club? and, What is the typical discount?


----------



## torismom

We are booked at The HRH in Oct for 3 nights. We have 2 rooms reserved at the entertainment rate. What is the rental for a cabana? Also, what is the age limit on the kids club and do they need to be potty trained? We booked a garden view is the pool view worth 10.00 more? Can you see the parks and fireworks from all pool views?

Sorry for all the questions but I am clueless to the universal resorts.

Thanks


----------



## gschmerl

I know at the Royal Pacific last summer the lower age limit for their version of the kids club was four years old. I would imiagine HRH would be the same. 
 No, all the pool view rooms do not afford a view of the parks and fireworks. I personally don't think the pool view is worth extra money. I've stayed in both pool and garden view and was bothered by the bass in the music from the pool when in the pool view room.


----------



## luvdisney14

We were upgraded to pool view, no big deal because there were trees in our way and we couldn't even see the pool.


----------



## tazz

I have a new question (I think).  I'm wondering if anyone has ever complained or asked about the offerings in conceirge level (for example, oreos & such)?  And, if they are planning to change this at all?  We're staying concierge against my better judgement but DH wants it even with the oreos since we are staying offseason and park hours are shorter so we'll be at the resort alot since we'll be there 6 days, with 2 teens, they want drinks & such all day long, plus better prices on cabanas.


----------



## Motherfletcher

Another question-  What is a good room for watching the fireworks?


----------



## dtuleya

We're planning a trip for late 2004 or early 2005.  We passed up the concierge level upgrade at the WL on our last trip and we could have kicked ourselves for it later.  I'm really interested in booking the Club level, but would like to know what types of snacks/foods are offered and if it's worth the extra charge.


----------



## tazz

I'm glad we decided to keep our reservation at HRH club.  It is different than the concierge at disney hotels but still worth it for us.  

AT HRH Breakfast was good with fresh fruit every morning.  Waters & sodas available all day long.  5-7 included crackers, cheeses, different hot items each night.  Things I remember were egg rolls, chicken potstickers, quisideas & chips/salsa, assorted olive trays.  My teens and ds really liked what they had, 4 yr old didn't eat much during the dinner time.  They also had beers & wine every evening.  Later they had cookies, brownies, rice crispy treats, always supplemented with oreos & choc chip (packaged type).  I did notice if you didn't make it until the last half hour the only thing left was the oreos and choc chips so maybe that's what people are complaining about.  They always had large really good cookies such as mac. nut/which choc, doulble choc.  Since the parks closed early while we were there we hung out at the pool most evenings and were there during the times they had food out and stopped by to check it out even if we had other plans for dinner.   The staff was friendly & helpful.  Also, they have better pillows at HRH (and RPR too compared to YC).


----------



## Mad4Dizne

Has the Sunset  Grill been replaced by The Kitchen????? It seemed that way on the website...Does anyone know???????

Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gschmerl

> _Originally posted by Mad4Dizne _
> *Has the Sunset  Grill been replaced by The Kitchen????? It seemed that way on the website...Does anyone know???????
> 
> Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


   YES it has.


----------



## ritzbuddy

I am just now figuring out the lay of the land at Universal. I take it the Hard Rock Cafe is NOT located on the HRH grounds? In Citywalk? How far from HRH?


----------



## gschmerl

> _Originally posted by ritzbuddy _
> *I am just now figuring out the lay of the land at Universal. I take it the Hard Rock Cafe is NOT located on the HRH grounds? In Citywalk? How far from HRH? *


   The HRH is close to everything at Universal. The Hard Rock Cafe is about a five or six minute walk.


----------



## JuniperJen

I have a question:
Does anyone know anything about the handicap accesible rooms at the Hard Rock?  Where are they located?

Thanks!
Jennifer


----------



## music

I just booked the Hard Rock for August, 04 at the Entertainment rate of $134.00.  Please tell me I found a great rate??!! Does the Hard Rock have complimentary breakfast? Anything else you'd like to share about the propery would be appeciated. It's our first time and we are very excited!!! Another question for those of you who are good at this, We will be flying into Orlando, Should we just stay somewhere the first day as not to waste a half a days ticket on a travel day? Any suggestion on where?
Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Motherfletcher

Thats a good rate.  Standard room?
No breakfast.
I would stay off-site until you can take advantage of the first full day of FOTL.
I'm excited for you!
Now you have to figure out the countdown timer.


----------



## RyGuy

That is a great for a garden view at HRH.  The hotel is great and very close to the parks.  You will love it!


----------



## Motherfletcher

Where off site?  I monitor Orlando travel on Ebay.  I have stayed at the Best Western Movieland for $22/night.  Crown Plaza Universal gets good reviews but will cost $60+.


----------



## music

How do you do the E-bay monitoring? I just looked, put in Orlando hotels and got a 3 night stay to come up but no individual hotels. Did I not do it right?


----------



## Motherfletcher

Check your pm's.


----------



## music

Thanks for the help. I also checked in to tickets, and 5 day pass is less than my 2 day, so we can go to the park the day we get there and check things out!


----------



## Pooh667

Hi,

Can someone please tell me if the HRH has hair dryers in each room? 
Thank you,
Susan


----------



## prncess674

> _Originally posted by Pooh667 _
> *Hi,
> 
> Can someone please tell me if the HRH has hair dryers in each room?
> Thank you,
> Susan  *



yes they have hair dryers


----------



## IOArocks

That is a great ENT rate for the Hardrock in August-$134-Wow!
I am going From August 1-12 and got the annual pass rate of $174-I just phoned for ENT rate and they said it was $182?
Are you going at the end of August?
Thanks, Lori


----------



## VMS

Our Ent. rate for HRH is $134 for Aug. 25 & 26.  It jumps to $176 for the 27 and 28 (Fri. and Sat.).  It is for the garden standard room.


----------



## bengalfreak

I just checked the entertainment.com web site for rates and the rate I was quoted for one night at the Hard Rock Hotel (June 5, 2004) was $239.00. That doesn't seem to be a deal at all.


----------



## AllieKat

Hi bengalfreak,

I know this doesn't make much sense, but I believe you can only get entertainment rates by calling 1-800-BEASTAR and asking if they have rooms available for your dates at entertainment rate.  For whatever reason, the rates on entertainment.com are always a lot more than when you call.  When I was making my reservations for the end of April, Entertainment rate for a standard room w/pool view at HRH was $179.


----------



## BelleBeast

I just reserved a kids suite at the HRH for July 30 - Aug 2nd.

Has anyone stayed in one of these??

Do they have nice views??

Any info. would be great!! This was the only room type available for a party of 5!!

Thanks!


----------



## AspiringCindy

If you don't mind stating...What rate did you get? I had inquired about the kids suite for Aug. 16th and was quoted a rate in the $400s...so opted for a deluxe room instead!


----------



## No11's Mom

Belle - did you have to get a roll-away bed for this suite.  I was told that the suite had 1 king bed and two twins.  I was hoping that there was a fold-out sofa, but was told there wasn't and I would have to get a roll-away for the 5th person.  So we opted for the deluxe room.  I would be interested in the kids suite also, if it didn't require paying for the roll away.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## 66det

new to this stuff so bear with me..just want one thing answered..what exactly do u get with club level at hard rock..breakfast? munchies? cocktails?  what do you pay for and whats gratis..thanks


----------



## BelleBeast

The rate I got for the Kids Suite was with the annual passholder - around 300.00 a night - They did not have any deluxe rooms left.

The reservation lady told me she stayed in one a few months ago and their is a large chair w/ ottaman that she slept in and said it was rather comfortable, so I figure a child would be nice and comfy.

If not, they sleep on floors at sleepovers, so they can have a 
piece of floor. (haha)


----------



## JRLATL

Belle, We stayed in a Kids Suite last year and it was great.  We had 4 people, so didn't have the concern of the 5th sleeping.  We would be doing the suite again this year, but none available, so we have 2 connecting rooms.  The two twin beds in the suite are in a seperate room, which is nice to have the doors which can close.  They also have access to the bathroom through their room.  If I remember correctly, we did have a large chair and ottoman and a love seat in the room with the king bed.  Our view was just greenery and that was fine.  Have a great time.


----------



## Sue F UK

I just got a rate of $359 + tax for HRH on 28th & 29th July this year.  Does this sound like a good deal?  It seems high to me.  I asked about Entertainment Rate but they said this wasn't available.  Also asked about AP discount and could only get a Club Suite for $384 + tax.

Can anyone offer any tips to get this quote lower - is it worth booking a standard room and then trying to upgrade later?

Any advice would be appreciated as $800 for two nights is way out of our range and DH really wants club level.


----------



## jacksmom

Do any of the rooms have a balcony/patio? I would also love some info on club rooms??


----------



## Berno

> _Originally posted by prncess674 _
> *i was in standard room 4092 this weekend.  I booked a garden view but was upgraded to a pool view. The view was somewhat obstructed but it was pretty close to the elevators and the laundry room was just a few doors down.  I thought the location was fine. *




HI!  I am going to the HRH 4/3/04 for a few days.  This is our 3rd trip there and we love it.  My family has a garden view.  How do we get upgraded?  I am a Loew's Member, AAA Member and AARP Member.  Thanks.


----------



## IMGONNABE40!

Just ask at check in if an upgrade is available.  Sometimes you can be upgraded to poolview for free, and sometimes they offer club level or a suite for a price.  It depends upon availability.


----------



## twinmomto3boys

Belle,
We have stayed in a kids suite room at HRH before.  We had a nice view of landscape.  Our room was very close to the elevators.  I read on these boards that all of the kids suite rooms are close to the elevators.  This was good news for us.  I hope this helps a little.


----------



## TinkKel

Hi, what kind of goodies do the rooms have?  Do they have shampoo/hair conditioner?   I'm just curious as to what to expect in the way of room amenities.  Thanks!


----------



## gschmerl

> _Originally posted by TinkKel _
> *Hi, what kind of goodies do the rooms have?  Do they have shampoo/hair conditioner?   I'm just curious as to what to expect in the way of room amenities.  Thanks! *


   They have shampoo,conditioner, shower gel, body lotion, shower cap, cotton balls, and I forget what else. Also have a very good hair dryer.


----------



## TinkKel

I would like to take advantage of this on our last night (which will be a Friday)  Does anyone know what time it usually starts?  Is it mega crowded?  Sounds like fun.  Do they put out a schedule as to what movies will be showing?

Thanks!


----------



## rafiki

I have a reservation at HRH for 10/26-10/31 with ENT rate. I called today to 1-800-BE-A-STAR to see if I could get another room added. I was told that the HRH had NO rooms left for those dates at ANY price except Kids Suites. They did have rooms at RPR. I am amazed. I assume that this is due to blocks of rooms they are holding for agents, etc. and which will be released at a later date. I certainly intend to keep trying.


----------



## gschmerl

That could be a busy time., It's during HHN.


----------



## 4greatboys

If your just looking for a regular room you could try Expedia or Hotelkingdom.com  just to name a couple. The buy blocks of roomsand you could probably get one through them, although it wont be at the Ent rate.


----------



## SherGoof

Music:

Your rate is similar to ours.  We're also staying in August on the ENT rate - though we booked at $144 pool view with two breakfasts at The Kitchen each day (Sun thru Tuesday).


----------



## Pink Flamingo

How far in advance should you/can you book a room?


----------



## music

SherGoof,
When in August are you going? With your rate, are the two breakfasts included? They did not mention breakfast when I made our ressies. We just got our tickets for the park yesterday.
I did the Kraft order 5 days for the price of two. I think we will only be there 3, maybe four days! Still beats the one day prices.


----------



## SherGoof

Music:

We'll be there 8/15 thru 8/17.

When I originally called I was quoted 219.00 garden - then I inquired about any meal packages and was given 224.00 pool view with the two breakfasts (no promotional codes used at this time).  After I got my confirmation, I inquired about AAA and ENT.  They came back with the same room, meal package at 144.00.


I did the 2Day-3rd Free, but now someone at this site says the promo is over.  I just got our tickets (from Maple Leaf, who price matched lowest price and waived shipping) and did call US before I ordered asking how long promo would be good for and they stated just this past weekend that there was no known stop date for promo (has been running for over the past year +).

If all fails - we'll trade for three day passes when we get there.


----------



## music

SherGoof,
I talkied to Universal about a meal plan. He told me that they don't have a breakfast package with a room. They do have lunch and dinner plan, both for $50.00 pp or dinner (3 course) for $35.00 PP. Both rates are for adults. Kids are less. These meals are in the full service restaurants.
Guess we are on our own for breakfast! We arrive in Ft. Lauderdale on the 15th then drive to Orlando the next day to start universal. Two night outside the park, place not yet determined, the two nights at HRH.


----------



## SherGoof

Music:  Strange - maybe it was timing.  I have email confirmation with the breakfasts included.  I'll be sure to bring them with me in August.


----------



## Elisascott

We are going to the HRH for our honeymoon in early June.  Does anyone know if the hotel has any special promotions or upgrades for honeymooners?  Thank you


----------



## Joan S.

HI Elisascott, If you go to the Universal website and check under Hotels, the HardRock has a special Honeymoon package under rates and res. Good Luck!  Joan


----------



## LuvTigger

I just booked a room at the Entertainment rate for 2 nights, 10/24-10/25.  Pool view is $174.  I was also quoted $162 for garden view.

I inquired about AAA and Hard Rock All Access.  AAA was $207 for pool view, and she didn't tell me how much the All Access price was, but it was higher than ENT.


----------



## music

If you book a pool view room, then get lucky enought to get an upgrade, being a Lowes member, when you check in, what type of room do you get upgraded to? I now have a gardenview booked, but the pool room is only $10.00 more. Should I change to the pool view? We probably won't be spending a lot of time in the room since it's our first time to Universal!
Thanks for the help!


----------



## prncess674

> _Originally posted by music _
> *If you book a pool view room, then get lucky enought to get an upgrade, being a Lowes member, when you check in, what type of room do you get upgraded to? I now have a gardenview booked, but the pool room is only $10.00 more. Should I change to the pool view? We probably won't be spending a lot of time in the room since it's our first time to Universal!
> Thanks for the help! *



Unless you have elite status with Lowes then you would not get an upgrade above Pool View unless you are VERY VERY lucky. Personally I wouldn't even bother paying the extra $10 a night for the pool view, it is just not worth it.


----------



## wintergreen

How does one go about getting an "Entertainment" rate?  What is this?


----------



## sherries

You can go to entertainment.com and purchase a book which comes with a membership card.  You can purchase for your area (Virginia) and use the membership card for your hotel discount.  If you buy the Florida book, it will have other discounts for Florida businesses, and depending on the length of your stay, may not be worth the purchase price.  I'd buy the Virginia or Washington, D.C. area book so that you could benefit from the discounts throughout the year.  Hope this helps.


----------



## wintergreen

Thanks for the tips, sherries!


----------



## disneyholic family

does the hard rock hotel have a club level and if so, how does it compater to the portofino's club level service..


----------



## AuroraluvsPhillip

Hi guys,

This is my first time posting to these boards.  I am starting to plan our vacation for April 2005.  Our general plan is to stay at HRH for 3 days, then switch to Disney for the rest of the week.  

A few questions:
1. When should I book room?  Should I book directly now?  It seems like Entertainment books offer the best discount?  When does that discount go into effect?  I guess I'm asking when to book my room before the place is all booked up.  

2.  Park passes...probably do one day at each park.  Dependable places to get tickets at a good rate?

3.  What about PS's for dinner?  My husband mentioned Mythos.  Is it 90 days like WDW?

Thanks for all the info.  I've never been to Universal so I appreciate any help from the experts.


----------



## Castillo Mom

I would recommend that you book now and when the ENT for your dates comes out, just call and have it applied.  I would also suggest that, if at all possible, go to WDW first and then visit Universal.  I've read all over the place that FOTL spoils people and you may have a tougher time handling the lines at WDW if you go there last.

Regarding park passes, you can get a good deal with the Fan Club card.  There's a really nice DISer that sends out Fan Club cards if you PM her.  We got 3 days for the price of 2 through the Fan Club website.  Just look for the appropriate thread on the Universal Parks board for more info.  Hopefully this link will work.
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=265772 

Here's another link about other ticket discounts.
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=327215



As far as PSs go, I can't remember off hand how far in advance you can book but you also get FOTL if you show your room key, so you may not need a PS.  You get the next available table.  For example, I've read reports of guests going the Hard Rock Cafe which sometimes has lines that wrap around the building and onsite guests walking up to the podium and getting the next available table.  Reports are mixed when it comes to Margaritaville though.  Sometimes there's a long wait even when showing your room key, but you'll definitely get in.


----------



## cinmell

Can you walk from Hard Rock Hotel to Universal?  I'm just curious how you are able to get back and forth between the resort and parks. 

Thanks!


----------



## macraven

> _Originally posted by cinmell _
> *Can you walk from Hard Rock Hotel to Universal?  I'm just curious how you are able to get back and forth between the resort and parks.
> 
> Thanks! *



yes, take the shortcut.
go outof hrh through the downstairs exit at bottom of the stairs and walk around the pool area.  bear to the right and exit thru the gate. you will be in the parking lot once you take about 6 steps.  go left and straight ahead is the entrance to universal studios.  you know you are there as you will see the universal globe.
hth
raven


----------



## cinmell

Thank you raven!


----------



## macraven

the first time we stayed at hrh (5 nights) no one clued us on the shortcut.
we would either take the water shuttle or walk from the shuttle area all the way around to the park area.  whew..........long walk when it is hot and humid.

it wasn't until our 4th stay there ( we're slow) til we figured out the shortcut.
just didn't want you to make the same mistake we did..............


----------



## cjeong

We are a family of 4 with 2 young adults 17 yrs & 19 yrs - do you think this would be a good one to stay at?

We have booked a 1 pool view room with a rollaway bed. Will it be too cramped?

What is the transport to WDW from HRH? Any maps available to show modes of transport or approx travelling times from park to park (particularly from WDW to Universal)?


----------



## luvdisney14

We stayed at HRH last year with a 15  and 18 year old - they loved it and can't wait to go back.   I think you will have plenty of room.  They only bad thought I had about the hotel was I thought the rooms and hallways were very worn.  We truly loved the pool area, we never stayed in a hotel with zero entrance to the water.  Enjoy!


----------



## cjeong

Is there free transport to WDW from HRH?


----------



## macraven

> _Originally posted by cjeong _
> *Is there free transport to WDW from HRH? *



no, nothing free.  i am still trying to determine the best way for me to travel from disney to universal.  i will let you know what i come up with.

mears:$14 rt from disney hotels to city walk bus area
taxi:  not sure but possibly between $25-35
towncar: i was quoted $30 one way

lynx: cheapest costing about $2.xx but a long trip with the transfers of bus.

some possibilites but still checking out more.


----------



## Podie1956

City Walk (five minutes away) always has a big party (for about $50) with a big band and lots of buffets.  I won tickets to last year's event, the bands were Cheap Trick and Joan Jett and the Blackhearts.  The lead singer from AC/DC (Brian Johnson?) fot up and sang with Cheap Trick and that was lots of fun.  The food buffets were quite good - full of seafood - and you had plenty of clubs to visit (liquor extra).  Cha,pagne toast, of course.  Outside the party, the rest of City Walk was open to everyone and there were great fireworks at midnight.

I live in Florida yet the HRH remains my favorite place to relax.  I'm a Loews Platinum member but it hasn't gotten me much other than "a free upgrade if available," which never has been, a free morning newspaper, a $10 mini bar credit, and a late checkout.  I'm going back tomorrow for a three day stay and they tell me they're completely booked - so much for that free upgrade!

You'll love the hotel, though!  I don't know about the Club Floor, but the deluxe rooms are much larger than the standard.  See if you can tour the Elvis suite - now that's a suite!


----------



## BelleBeast

We just came back from Hard Rock and stayed in a Kids Suite ( 2 twin beds and a king bed) 

We felt like it was big, had lots of space but was very uncomfortable. Alot of wasted floor space and no where to sit except one very stained love seat that comfortably sat one.

Which meant if you wanted to sit and chill, someone had to lay on the beds!!

sAME THING WITH KIDS SIDE - THEY COULD ONLY SEE THE TV FROM ON THE BED AND NOT THE CUTE LITTLE TABLE AND CHAIR AREA FOR THEM.


----------



## BelleBeast

We just came back from Hard Rock and stayed in a Kids Suite ( 2 twin beds and a king bed) 

We felt like it was big, had lots of space but was very uncomfortable. Alot of wasted floor space and no where to sit except one very stained love seat that comfortably sat one.

Which meant if you wanted to sit and chill, someone had to lay on the beds!!

sAME THING WITH KIDS SIDE - THEY COULD ONLY SEE THE TV FROM ON THE BED AND NOT THE CUTE LITTLE TABLE AND CHAIR AREA FOR THEM.


----------



## BelleBeast

We just came back from Hard Rock and stayed in a Kids Suite ( 2 twin beds and a king bed) 

We felt like it was big, had lots of space but was very uncomfortable. Alot of wasted floor space and no where to sit except one very stained love seat that comfortably sat one.

Which meant if you wanted to sit and chill, someone had to lay on the beds!!

sAME THING WITH KIDS SIDE - THEY COULD ONLY SEE THE TV FROM ON THE BED AND NOT THE CUTE LITTLE TABLE AND CHAIR AREA FOR THEM.


----------



## cjeong

Going in January and would like to request a room if possible.
Don't know my chances, but would like to try.

If you had to choose a room in HRH, which would it be?  Any photos (of your rooms & view), would love to see them.


----------



## macraven

> _Originally posted by AuroraluvsPhillip _
> *Hi guys,
> 
> This is my first time posting to these boards.  I am starting to plan our vacation for April 2005.  Our general plan is to stay at HRH for 3 days, then switch to Disney for the rest of the week.
> 
> A few questions:
> 1. When should I book room?  Should I book directly now?  It seems like Entertainment books offer the best discount?  When does that discount go into effect?  I guess I'm asking when to book my room before the place is all booked up.
> 
> 2.  Park passes...probably do one day at each park.  Dependable places to get tickets at a good rate?
> 
> 3.  What about PS's for dinner?  My husband mentioned Mythos.  Is it 90 days like WDW?
> 
> Thanks for all the info.  I've never been to Universal so I appreciate any help from the experts. *















just wanted to give you and everyone else a heads up.
i received my entertainment book this past tuesday in the mail.
september 7 it arrived.  the universal hotels are listed again in the half price section. 

the book states, "effective now you can use the coupons and discounts.............."
all expire  oct 31 05.
my present ent card has an expiration date of nov 1 04 and i can still use it until then.  once that expires, i will start using the new ent card

if you don't have the new book  pm or email me for any info you need in it.


----------



## Disbug

I tried to book a cabana when I booked my room at HRH but they said I had to call the concierge during certain daytime hours to do this... Does that sound right? BTW, they gave me a 407 phone number, not toll free!


----------



## mwaldron

That's what I had to do. You actually speak to someone in the health club. I have #10 reserved for a couple weeks from now. HTH


----------



## mwaldron

Does anyone know if the Beach Club is closed? We were supposed to stay at HRH 9/13-17, but rescheduled due to Ivan.  Approx. a week before 9/13 I got an email from the hotel saying that during our stay the Beach Club would be closed. Now we are staying 9/27-10/1, and hoping to spend lots of time at the pool. Anyone know?


----------



## FeeFeeWhite

Yes, the Beach Club is being renovated.  It does not look like it will be open for a while.  A server was still serving drinks and food items very quickly from the Kitchen beside the beach club.


----------



## ellieb

macraven- Can you tell me a little bit more on how the book actually works. I have been to their site and searched for HRH to no avail. Do you have to order the book and card and then call the hotel to get the rates?? This will be my first time staying on Universals Property and I really could use some help. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## gschmerl

You call the hotel or Loews and ask if the Entertainment Rate is available for your dates. You do NOT need the book before you reserve your room. There is a card inside that book that you need to bring with you to show them when you check in. YOu can order the book for your home town and enjoy the discounts all year long. The hotel listings are the same in all the books. The rates for your dates may not be available yet.


----------



## ellieb

gschmerl- Thank you so much for the info. I will be purchasing my book as soon as I am done with this post. 
 I have one more question if you dont mind. Would you recommend me getting my HRH room now even without the discount and then check periodically for the rate to come out and just have them apply it? Will they let me do this?
 Also I will be going in April 2005, approximately how long before do the rates typically come out?

Thank you so much for all your help


----------



## gschmerl

I personally have never been lucky enough to get the Entertanment rate at Universal. MANY people on these boards book at the regular price and keep calling for the discounts. Yes, they will re-book you at the lower rate. There are no guarantees the lower rate will come up for your dates though. It all depends on hotel occupancy. You can ask them when they think the Entertainment rates will come out when you call to  book your room


----------



## FrannyK

Will be 1st time visitors to  HRH/US/IOA on MLK weekend.  Weather should be in the low 70's (which will feel quite warm to us coming from the Northeast that time of year )  I'm wondering if the pool at HRH is always open regardless of the temp and if so, is the pool heated and is there anything special at the pool on Saturday or other nights?  We will be arriving on Saturday so will miss the Friday night movie.  We will have our two teens.  Is it worth renting a cabana if it isn't movie night?  How much is the rental and how and when do you go about it?  Thanks


----------



## afc104

We have been there twice for President's week and I found the pool always open regardless of weather. One evening it was misty rain and temp in 50's but we went swiming and the pool felt great. There were others in with us. We are also from Northeast so 60's and 70's feel great. On one night there was an organized volley ball game out at the pool area, but don't remember if it was a weeknight or wekend. You'll have a great time.


----------



## russy

have booked 2 night stay in october 2005 just want to know as i have heard on other sites that you can use you r room key on the day you book in and the day you check out if so how can this be when you hand in your key on leaving and what time can you check in i only want the key not bothered what time you get the room


----------



## virginflyer

russy said:
			
		

> have booked 2 night stay in october 2005 just want to know as i have heard on other sites that you can use you r room key on the day you book in and the day you check out if so how can this be when you hand in your key on leaving and what time can you check in i only want the key not bothered what time you get the room




You dont need to leave your room key because its not actually a key. It a card with your name on. When you checkout you dont actually have to do anything apart from leave your mini bar key at the drop box or reception.


----------



## JessicaR

russy said:
			
		

> have booked 2 night stay in october 2005 just want to know as i have heard on other sites that you can use you r room key on the day you book in and the day you check out if so how can this be when you hand in your key on leaving and what time can you check in i only want the key not bothered what time you get the room




Yes, you can use your room key from check in till midnight the day you check out. You can check in early in the AM, they will give you "a" key to use at the parks till your room is ready. Check in is 4P.

virginflyer, told you that there is no need to return the key.


----------



## mousemaniac

Does anyone know the July movie schedule for the Dive In Movies at HRH?


----------



## macraven

i called for info on my room for my trip in october and was just informed even though there are black out dates on the loews card the first two nights i am there, i get the upgrade to a deluxe on my third night.



woo hoo...............

when i originally booked i was told it was black out nights for loew members for the extras.  so glad i called back and found one of the dates lifted.

get the free welcome gift and free upgrade.
life can't get any sweeter.......


----------



## Lizal

Trying to make a last minute reservation at HRH, but of course I'm looking for a discount!  The only thing available is a garden room for $264.00.  I am a loews member but there are no upgrades or discounted rooms available at any of the universal hotels for arrival in 2 weeks.  Does anyone have any other suggestions?  Tried online travel sites and they are showing no availability either.  Am I just out of luck?


----------



## macraven

have you tried orangevacations. com  and hotelkingdom.com?

these two places book in large amounts then sell to the public.

last summer, one of them undercut the price i could have received at hrh.

AAA gives you a discount, fan club card holders and annual pass holders also.

do you own any of them?


----------



## dennisnlisab96

We are planning a Universal/WDW vacation next summer and I have some question.  Would you go WDW first?  How are the crowds mid August ( 23-27 I think)?  How are the room rates?  Are there discounts?   Any thing you think might be heklpful would be great....The trip wiill be my husband, myself & kids 14,12,9,7,4,3!!!


----------



## Motherfletcher

I would go to WDW first because once the family experiences hotel express they may never want to stand in line again.


----------



## macraven

dennisnlisab96 said:
			
		

> We are planning a Universal/WDW vacation next summer and I have some question.  Would you go WDW first?  How are the crowds mid August ( 23-27 I think)?  How are the room rates?  Are there discounts?   Any thing you think might be heklpful would be great....The trip wiill be my husband, myself & kids 14,12,9,7,4,3!!!



for discounts, loews hotel accept the fan club card, annual pass, AAA, they no longer accept the entertainment card.

i believe rates are lower in august when you plan to go.  check the thread on the rates people are booking at this year.

i did not find august time period you mentioned to be unbearable.  like the other poster stated, the front of the line (fotl) pass is a blessing.  no standing in long lines.  yes, do disney first then universal.  it is a unique experience that can not be compared to disney.  you will be spoiled by the fotl for sure.
for my last 7 trips, i did disney first then moved over to universal.

get the loew card for discounts on hotels.
get the orlandomagic card also for discounts on merch and food.
both cards are free.  go to their websites to obtain them.

the universal fan club card can be obtained through employment and organizations.  discounts for merch, food and hotels and city walk with it.
but not all people qualify for the card.

if you have AAA, you get discounts on tickets, food, merch and hotels
same with the annual pass.
with the entertainment book, you can still get discounts on the tickets and universal money to spend in the park.
city walk honors AAA, fan club card, ap, orlandomagic card for discounts.

if you do not stay on site, use the express pass.  it is free.
the express pass plus costs about $15 at the time of year you mentioned.

any more questions??
raven


----------



## dennisnlisab96

thanks..that helps!!


----------



## macraven

hard rock hotel is my favorite at universal.

i have stayed there 6 times and going back again in october.
i can't bear to try the other two places (unless free like last year) as i feel so much at home at hrh.

the shortcut to the park from by the pool /bar area really cuts back on time if you are in a rush.  it was closed last year due to hurricane repairs and hoping it has reopened now.
does anyone know if guests can use that shortcut now?


----------



## macraven

woops......yikes.............forgot to list one more way to get discounts.....



universal master card................how could i have forgotten to list that one.
i got mine two  years ago and use it everywhere.  i had it before i received the AAA membership.

use the mc anywhere in the park, hotel, city walk and get discounts off of purchases.  also receive points for each dollar spent.  with my points, i am going for the vacation package.......only 45,000 more points to go......

specials are often frequently on the website if you use the universal mc.


----------



## Liv2CdWorld

We're thinking of going to HR the Wed before Thanksgiving and staying until Sunday.  Can anyone direct me to where I might find pictures of the Kids Suites?

Thanks!


----------



## Firestorm

Macraven,

Just returned from a week at HRH and the shortcut from the pool to US is open.Just under a ten minute walk by my watch.


----------



## macraven

firestorm, thanks for the great news.

so now the exit by the bar area is open.........fantastic, only a five minute or less walk to universal


----------



## pauldents

macraven said:
			
		

> firestorm, thanks for the great news.
> 
> so now the exit by the bar area is open.........fantastic, only a five minute or less walk to universal



We used this entrance/exit a few times in June. Only once was it closed.

You could always take the short cut at the back of the water slide. It's a bit off the beaten track and you have to be careful you dont get smacked in the head by the revolving guitar, but it's only a 3 minute walk to the US entrance!


----------



## IMGONNABE40!

You mean to tell me that the exit behind the slide has reopened?  I walked through that area earlier this month and thought that it was closed off as a means to get to the parks.  Please confirm.  I ended up using the exit that was on the other side of the pool.


----------



## macraven

i am getting confused on this now.

the shortcut i have always used is on the south side of hrh.
you cut thru the bar area, make a sharp right (away from the pool)
you walk about 20 feet and in front of you is the iron gate where you use your hotel key when you are reentering.

once you pass thru this gate, you enter the parking lot or can walk the half circle to the left of it on the sidewalk.  it empties out to the area after the busses.
then the entrance to the studios is straight ahead.  it is only a 4 minute walk tops.

the other way to walk over to the studios is around the left side of the pool and take the sidewalk stroll along the waterway.
that walk is about 10 minutes.


the exit by the bar area was closed last year due to repairs from the hurricane.  i was there the first week or so in october and could not use it.


----------



## Firestorm

I apologise.I was talking about the one that is left of the pool area.I didn't even know there was one by the bar! I wish I knew about that last week when it was 95 plus!

I think Pauldents said he used this one in June.Three minute walk is better than ten.


----------



## macraven

thats ok firestorm, you werent aware of the shortcut.

last october it was closed due to repairs from the last hurricane.  they said it should be opened about two weeks after i left.  i just wanted to make sure it was now operating.

four years ago, my son and i walked all the way, the long way as we missed the boat shuttle to the park.  it was hot in june and a long walk.........

for three years we did not know about the shortcut.
we found out by accident.  it was late and we were so tired and followed a couple that used their hotel key to use the shortcut.  thats how we found out about it.


----------



## Seahag

Are there any rooms at the HR that have patios/balconies? I can't remember seeing any & I just looked thru 14 pages & didnt' see anyone mention one - Hmmmmmmmm?
Anyone ever stay in one?


----------



## macraven

no, the hrh does not have balconies or patios.
when i was on the club level last year, i think it was a wrought iron on the outside of the windows.

windows do not open.


----------



## Sprunkn7

Does anyone know of any other "secrets" for HRH besides the walkway?  I have been there twice, and going for 5 nights in Oct.  I plan on spending a little more time at the hotel this time and was wondering what else to do besides the pool.  Have cabana #2 for Friday dive in movie ( 10/28 Hocus Pocus).  and am staying at club level.  I have plans to go to HHN on Thursday and Sunday, already got express for those nights too.  I may take a day for Seaworld, but only if I get sick of the parks.  I have not been to Seaworld in years and would like to return.
I mostly want to enjoy the park, the pool and the hotel.  Like a resort vacation, but a little more wild!!


----------



## macraven

i have stayed twice on the club level.  one tip, go early for the breakfast items as some people come in and hoard them......it happened to us on one morning.   i think it is 10 when they take away all the breakfast items in the club lounge.  they do not leave any of it there.

also take the half soda cans to your room.  last october they did not have them all during the day.  they restocked at the food times.  the place, hrh, was overbooked the time i was there, maybe that made a difference.

don't miss the sweet hour, it was grand for the 4 days i was there.

one thing we enjoyed was taking the elevator to each floor.  we got out and looked at all the celebrity stuff in that area by the elevator.  we took pics on each floor.  there are 6 elevators so you really don't have to wait very long to get another one once you have looked around on that floor.

we used the work out/fitness room only twice.  not as impressed with it as golds gym we go to.  very limited there.

if you check out at 11 and have to wait until evening for your ride to the airport, leave your luggage in the storage area,  the valet men will take care of that for you.  you can go to the park or do the pool, or take the water taxi or bus to the other two hotels and look around there.

you are allowed to shower and change in the pool room area if you desire to before you leave the hotel.

the breakfast buffet at royal pacific is so much better and cheaper than the kitchen.  i will be doing that again this october.


when in october will you be there?


----------



## dcookies

Regarding the walkway by the Beach Club, it is closed and I doubt it will be open to the public again.

We were there this past weekend (8/27 - 8/29), and it had a big sign on the outside that said "Employees Only", and we couldn't even open it from the inside (pool area) without an employee key card.  It was also closed last August when we were there, although it didn't have the Employees Only sign.  I think there was too much traffic walking through the Beach Club.  It's too bad, since it cut a lot of time off the walk to the parks.


----------



## macraven

that bums me out.

i always used the shortcut at hrh.

last year it had the sign up employees only but my card key worked to get in one time.


anyhoot, i will just be glad to be there in october.
thanks for the heads up.


----------



## topplebogan

Hey, sorry if this has already been asked, I've tried it in it's own thread but had no reply, I was wondering if anyone knows approxiamately how far/long a walk it is from HRH to the hearest I-Ride Trolley stop? And if it is an easy walk i.e. no big roads etc... Thanks


----------



## macraven

i did this one time and it was many years ago.

to me, it was not worth it since i had three kids with me.

if i remember correctly, we walked universal blvd to hrh.
guessing it was about a 15 minute walk but we had suitcases to lug with us.

we did the lynx bus from downtown disney, transferred by sea world to go to universal.  $1.50 a ticket, cheap

i think one of the buses leaves on the hour and the other leaves on the half hour.  if you time it right, it won't take forever like it did us.

go to the lynx website, you wil get detailed information on it and a phone number for help.

some people swear by the bus system from disney to universal, they really like it.  for me, i just want the faster way from one hotel to another.


----------



## chinapooh

It's true, the short cut from the Beach Club is closed - employees only.  My family and I loved the location from the HRH since we were on the first floor by the pool and in 10 minutes we were at the Studios.  The room was nice but the carpets could have used a good cleaning or they need to replace them.  Nice toiletries but no shower cap.  I asked the housekeeping staff but she didn't speak English and she let me look around in her cart - but no shower caps.  Food was great at the Beach Club - huge portions!  We ate twice at The Kitchen and found that the breakfast buffet ok and pricey but the dinner was fantastic and worth it!  Had the Thai chicken wraps which was a starter but I had it as an entree and still couldn't finish it!  My DH had the meatloaf which he enjoyed very much and my DD had 2 starters - the shrimp cocktail and the crab cake.  She didn't like the sauce with the crab cake - too much lime and would have preferred tartar sauce.  Definitely would stay here again and FOTL is too good of a thing to give up!


----------



## Liv2CdWorld

OK, so now I guess I have a silly question.  I've only stayed at HRH once and the only way I know to get to the Studios/IOA is through that gate by the Beach Club.  How do you have to go now?


----------



## macraven

walk east/ around the pool to the left.

once you hit the building where the showers are stop.
do not walk straight as that would take you to the boat area.
turn right on the sidewalk and yu can walk to the same area where you would have used the short cut way.

you can walk the other shortcut way which is about 4 minutes or so.
you can take the boat which is on the east side of hrh.  follow the sidewalk to it, can't be missed.

or take the long walk on the sidewalk that follows the path of the boat.
if you take the long walk, 10 minutes, you empty out in the same area as the other walk would take you.

you can take the bus to the other hotels if you wish.


----------



## Disney Bint

we are staying 1 night as a surprise for our kids for doing so well in school. do you think if i tell them at HRH about this they might do a little something for them?(they are 13 and 11, the 11yr old just passed grade 2 trumpet with honours).

we are also leows members.

many thanks

Disney Bint


----------



## macraven

quite a few years ago at hrh if you showed the report card and it was predominately A's, the kid received something.  they had the promo for the summer time after school got out.

they didn't do it three years ago when i took one of my sons there.

you could email hrh and ask if they still do the promo.
it wasn't done in the fall but in may/june time at one point.


----------



## Liv2CdWorld

Sorry if this has already been asked.

I've only stayed at HRH once.  To get to the parks, we used the shortcut that I believe is now closed.  That is the only way I've gone so I'm not familier with any other way.

So, what's the quickest way to get to the parks?  Also, is there a resort map anywhere?

Thanks!


----------



## macraven

the shortcut that is to the right of the bar was closed down last sept due to the hurricane.  it was so good and quick to get to the parks from there.  this is where you exit through the gate and enter into the employee parking lot.
walk around on the side walk and at the studios within 2 minutes.

it was closed the second weekend of oct this year still.
i asked a supervisor and was told hrh does not want the guests to have to view the employee parking lot as it takes away from the ambience of their theme.  they are in the process now, he told me, to possibly put up some type of barrier so the lot is not viewed.  if that is done, then the shortcut way could be reopened.  right now, only employees can use it.

what i did since the shortcut was off limits was to take the walk around the lake by exiting to the left side of the pool.  take the shorter walkway and it would be maybe a five minute stroll.  this empties out right before the employee parking lot.

other choice which i took at night was the water taxis.
exit to the left of the pool and follow the signs that say water taxi.
turn right when you see the sidewalk and sign for universal or turn left towards the water taxis.
the water taxis ran every 15 minutes when i was there.
it is well marked so you can find it easily.
hth


----------



## Liv2CdWorld

Thank you!  My kids would love the water taxi - atleast DS3.


----------



## macraven

pm me or post here if there are questions about hrh.
i am not an expert but have stayed there 8 times and have been going to universal since 1993.


----------



## pathubia

Hi Macraven, 

Bummer that they havent opened the gate next to the beach club!!!  How does the beach club look, they were renovating it last year.  We missed HHN this year.  It was nice meeting you last year!!  We are heading back down to the HRH in Jan and counting down the days!!

Is Lou Carrier still the GM, he usually answers my emails right a way and I havent had any response from him.

Patty


----------



## pauldents

Liv2CdWorld said:
			
		

> Sorry if this has already been asked.
> 
> I've only stayed at HRH once.  To get to the parks, we used the shortcut that I believe is now closed.  That is the only way I've gone so I'm not familier with any other way.
> 
> So, what's the quickest way to get to the parks?  Also, is there a resort map anywhere?
> 
> Thanks!



The quickest way now is to exit out of the hotel by the Palm restaurant, turn left, go down the steps, walk through the parking lot and you're at the entrance to USF in under 5 mins.

We found this much quicker than the pool way.


----------



## macraven

pathubia said:
			
		

> Hi Macraven,
> 
> Bummer that they havent opened the gate next to the beach club!!!  How does the beach club look, they were renovating it last year.  We missed HHN this year.  It was nice meeting you last year!!  We are heading back down to the HRH in Jan and counting down the days!!
> 
> Is Lou Carrier still the GM, he usually answers my emails right a way and I havent had any response from him.
> 
> Patty




so good to hear from a friend !!

lou moved to california back early this year.
he was replaced by carlton hudson at the hrh.
carlton is laid back and a nice guy.

the beach club is so nice,better than before.
the shortcut area is still closed but like the poster above mentioned, to take the shortcut walk down the stairs.......ya there is a lot of them and cut through the employee parking lot to do the shortcut now.

i did 4 days at hrh club king suite and loved it.  hhn was a blast as always.
i totally and completely love hhn.

think you might hit it next year in october besides january?


----------



## pathubia

We are definately going to try for HHN next October.

No wonder Lou hasnt answered any of my e-mails, LOL.  I thought I may have upset him or something.  He had lots of goodies delivered to our room last year....I was hoping I hadnt angered him, LOL!!!  I'll have to meet the new guy in January!!  

Lou is originally from the Boston area, and we had such a great Boston sports year last year, we would e-mail back and forth.  He's a great guy.  I was surprised he was from Mass.  he looks like a Beach Boy!!

Glad you enjoyed HHN this year, my sister lives in the Orlando area and went last weekend and had a great time.  I cant believe we didnt make it this year!!

I will check out the Palm way to get to the park in Jan.  

Patty


----------



## macraven

carlton is a chicagoan i was told.  i did not meet him on this past trip.

don't know if he is here originally or just there for work.


the check in clerk told me chicago as that is my neck of the woods.

(think it was february when lou left.)


the staff at hrh seem to appreciate the new boss a lot.
i heard so many great things about hudson on this trip.
quite a few told me lou was more of pleasing his guests at the hotel rather than the staff.

rob left this year for new york.  he was one of the main guys at the front desk, thin guy, long beard tied half way down.......remember him?


i can see where you would freak out not getting any replies from lou when you emailed him.

he was very good to me.  last year he sent up 7 different gifts to us.  front desk person asked me how did i know lou to get those goodies.....she said she has not known anyone getting the gifts like that before.

i left her wondering...................he did it to thank us for the mix up and issues we had on a previous trip there, but i didn't tell the clerk that.


----------



## pathubia

The room service guy was wondering the same thing as her brought in our cart of goodies, LOL!!

Thanks for the info.  I do wish they would reopen the gate next to the beach club!!

Patty


----------



## lindalinda

Can anyone tell me if you get 2 nites free using loews if you are staying 8 nites?  I am looking for a good price for club room june 9-17 06.  When i use loews it just gives me the regular price of 359.oo and AAA lists it as 323.00.  I also have entertainment but that shows no discount whatsoever, which is upsetting because I have always used that before.


----------



## macraven

once the 3  hotels became popular, the entertainment discount was a thing in the past.
it was not offered last year nor this year.

for current 411, go to the universalorlando.com site and click on site hotels.
you wil get up to date/current info.

i plugged in dates for october 06 and the 4th night is no longer available for my dates.  instead, an alternative program was listed.

when a promo has been pulled, another or maybe something similar will be listed in its place.

try the site and/or the loews site again.
if it doesn't show the 4th night free, then it is not available for the dates you requested.

and yes, if that promo is good for your travel time, you would get 2 nights free with the 8 booked


----------



## essmom

Do they have suites here or do you have to book 2 rooms? How many are allowed in one room- My friends want to go and have 4 kids ages 12-7-all boys. Thanks


----------



## macraven

don't know if you can have 6 in the room.

i had a suite in october on the club level.

it had a king bed and a pull out double sofa in the living room.

if you had queens you could put 5 in the room and plenty of space for a roll away.

the suite i had - had two connecting doors.  it was set up for larger groups that wanted to stay together.

can't answer your question for sure.  but i was under the impression that 5 was the limit for the rooms.  i could be wrong


----------



## 4greatboys

We had a deluxe room in 2003 and they said max of 5 in the room. Even though it does sleep 6 (and they count kids under 3 as well, unlike Disney who does not).


----------



## Laurabearz

Just posted a bunch of photos of a Kids Suite at the HRH here... HRH Kids Suite photos


----------



## joalexajeff

Our family is coming to HRH June 26 - July 1, we want to book the club level because of the kids (age 13 and 9), visit the parks and also spend a day at Seaworld.  We'd appreciate any tips or suggestions.  We are Loew's First members and plan to book under the 2FFFA promotion.  We also belong to AAA.  We plan on asking for a club room, pool view, near the elevators.  We are looking for value priced meals, as well.  Thank you!


----------



## coastermom

First trip to HRH while not our first trip to USF/IOA this is our first trip to stay on-site. We are a family of 5 comming the 23rd of july till the 28th . We already booked and I have a quick question . We gota lowes card after the reservation was made does anyone think i could call and have that added to our reservation? Can't wait to visit on-site i hear it makes a world of differance is ti true? We have 3 kids 4,11 and 14 will they enjoy it here? I know we did a few years back but never on-site so we will see.


----------



## macraven

to get the upgrades, it has to be requested when you make the ressie.


you can always call loews back to let them know you did not have your card and did not mention being a loews member when you made your ressie.

loews can add info to your ressie.
did you feel out your profile on line for loews membership card?  this is where you indicate your preferences on paper/food/etc.
it can be changed when you check into the hrh.  i usually do my changing then


you should ask about getting your wecome gift when you check in to hrh.


----------



## coastermom

Thanks i am going to call in the morning   . i will let you know what they say.


----------



## macraven

coastermom said:
			
		

> Thanks i am going to call in the morning   . i will let you know what they say.





ok, i am waiting, what did they say.........


----------



## coastermom

Gonna call in a few I have 3 kids that needed breakfast and dressing instructions . they are off this week and making me      Crazy !!! I am getting around to it soon . Be back later


----------



## coastermom

Very happy to say that there was a very nice conversation with the HRH and NO there is no charge for the roll-away and I told them it wasn't needed. No problem there also they added my Lowes First number to the ressie and there was no problem with that either . Really nice woman helped me and we are all ready to go just looking forward to the trip.


----------



## macraven

great news coastermom.


have a fantastic vacation


----------



## coastermom

macraven 

Just a quick thanks for the heads up BTW . Really excited about staying on Prop. Just hope the HRH is good for us . I think it will be my 14 and 11 year olds are so ready to go it isn't even funny .


----------



## macraven

ask all the questions you want.  people on the universal threads love to help


----------



## MDMOM

I just applied for a lowes card online.  Can I call in my reservation with that number.  Did you say you can get a free upgrade?


----------



## macraven

yes, you can use that number.  you start out with loews blue.
check the websit for the # of nights stay you need to move up to the next level of gold.  you are credited the # after each stay is over.

depending on the hotel will determine how lucky you can get on the free upgrade.

i booked at rph and was upgraded when i booked.
at hrh, it depends if they have any availabilites when you are at the blue level.

read the loewsfirst.com site for what you are entitled to for each level.
blue/gold/platinum


----------



## Laurabearz

coastermom said:
			
		

> macraven
> 
> Just a quick thanks for the heads up BTW . Really excited about staying on Prop. Just hope the HRH is good for us . I think it will be my 14 and 11 year olds are so ready to go it isn't even funny .


Our family LOVED the HRH. In fact my favorite part of the day is the lovely walk from the resort to US/IOA. It is such a nice walk. The whole family enjoyed it. 

We all can not wait until October to go back.

Just a quick story... I was preparing the kids for the kind of hotel it was. I said Rock Stars sometimes stay there, and my 6 yo DD perked up and said "Like Jesse Stephenoplis???" "Yes dear, just like Uncle Jessie" "Cool mom"

Oh yeah... it is a full house world here.


----------



## macraven

don't forget me laurabearz.........will be seeing you there


----------



## Laurabearz

I AM excited about that too! In fact I asked my DH if I could hang out with you for HHN and he said no problem! Very very excited!!!


----------



## macraven

Yoo Woo


----------



## coastermom

Since you guys have all stayed at the HRH before I was wondering . i read a few pretty bad reviews of the HRH on Tripadviser .com and was wondering if the rooms are really that dirty? I am not concerned with the price of the food but am concerned with the cleaniness of the room and the fact that the pool be open to us in JULY !!! I guess you can say what I read was a 50/50 craps shot in that some people loved it and others said it was dirty and the employees were rude and nasty. I don't care about that I live in NYC the center of the world for rude and nasty. I just really want a clean room. 

 I am still really looking forward to the trip though.


----------



## Disbug

*coastermom!* I was there in December and loved our room. It was just a Std room, but very elegant. I had absolutely NO issues with cleanliness of room, bathroom, or hallway. In fact, the only problem we had was NO HOT WATER! Yikes! By the 3rd day, I had learned to start the faucet for a good long while before showering. 

I loved it so much... we are coming back in JUNE!    This time we have booked a DELUXE room, in order to have the pull out couch for our 5 year old! The pool is awesome, the location can't be beat! Now that I have stayed at all 3 Onsite hotels, I love them each for their own charm... but we are staying at HRH this summer!


----------



## lindalinda

I think the trouble with those survey type reviews is that if you have a bad experience you are way more likely to post than if you have a good one.  I have never posted, I have always had good experiences there.  I think that skews the outcome, statisicly


----------



## macraven

linda linda said it quite well.

many are quick to post negative reviews for some reason.

i think if everyone that has stayed on site would post, you would see how much more the postive statements about the hotel really are.


we all can have an isolated incident that displeases us when we stay at the hrh or other 2 hotels.  almost all of the time if you bring it to the attention of the front desk/staff, it will be corrected to your satisfaction.

if i have an issue, i take care of it while i am at the hotel.  i don't wait until i get home to discuss it.

i have always been satisfied with the staff and management in correcting a situation i have brought to their attention.


----------



## Laurabearz

We have stayed at the HRH twice and RPR once... when we were at RPR we had some housekeeping issues, and called... they were there within minutes and took care of the problem (the bed sheets had not been changed in between guests)

Both stays at HRH went above and beyond our expectations and think it is one of the finest hotels we have stayed in (and I have stayed in a lot of nice hotels in my day)

Like Linda said, more people are willing to post the bad than the good.


----------



## coastermom

Thanks good to hear that if there were issues they were taken care of . Can't wait to go july is so far away though but still looking forward to it more and more every day


----------



## karensi

We will be staying at HRH next month. I have 2 questions, for now. I read earlier in this thread that the HRH has a laundry room on the 4th floor with 2 (!!) washers and dryers, YIKES, that hardly seems like enough, especially as I know I will need to use them. Are there any other laundry facilities in the hotel, and are there maybe more than 2 washers and dryers? Also,we will be staying at the club level, do they carry Coca Cola products in the club room ( or whatever you call the room with the breakfast treats and snacks)? Gotta have that diet coke first thing in the morning and throughout the day. Thanks for all the help, Karen


----------



## macraven

yes, the club lounge carries diet coke.


drink all you want.

the soda they have out are the little half cans.
the water bottles are labeled hard rock H 2 O, very catchy


----------



## karensi

Great! Thanks macraven   , now how about those washers and dryers   , are they located throughout the hotel (on a few floors) and are there a good number of them?


----------



## macraven

limited floors.

i need to check my hotel map to answer which floors.
i did wander around last time at the hotel and did see them but don't remember which floors.


----------



## Laurabearz

I keep meaning to write Pepsi and tell them they must mucsle in on Coke at both WDW and US/IOA!!!

But I make do...


----------



## joalexajeff

We booked the club room cause our kids, 13 and 9, will cost us a fortune eating.  We called the hotel before booking and they described the continental breakfast and snacks.  Since breakfast alone at Disney was over $40 per meal, we  figure the added cost of the club room will pay for breakfast itself.

We also are Lowes First members (extra perks there) and got the park tickets free.

We stayed at the GF last August and luckily Disney was running the meal plan free at that time, but we still paid attention to the actual cost.  Very $$$$ to eat!


----------



## springsheri

We're staying there in a month and I'm just curious, I have a 15 month old so I wanted to know if there are thing there that she would enjoy?

Thanks.


----------



## joalexajeff

Perhaps someone who stayed at HRH recently could confirm this.

Staff at HRH said that a continental breakfast is served: juices, muffins, fruits, coffee, donuts, tea, milk, etc.  No hot stuff, eg. eggs, pancakes.

Drinks are available all day long and include the standard stuff, soda, juice and milk.

Evenings are varied and include chicken fingers, wings, some italian dishes, veggies, fruit, drinks, beer and wine.  The staff member said the evening offerings vary each night.  There is also dessert, cookies and milk.

Hope this helps.


----------



## springsheri

Great, thank you!


----------



## smithjs5

Does anyone know what time the pool closes in August at HRH?


----------



## smithjs5

Just booked a package with a deluxe queen room at hrh for August and the travel agent said that we had complementary concierge with our package. Is this something that everyone gets or could this be on the club level? I havent gotten the paperwork yet.


----------



## dtuleya

smithjs5 said:
			
		

> Just booked a package with a deluxe queen room at hrh for August and the travel agent said that we had complementary concierge with our package. Is this something that everyone gets or could this be on the club level? I havent gotten the paperwork yet.



Wow, I'd like to know about this too since we have deluxe queen booked for HRH in late July.


----------



## chester91

I have read through several threads that talk about entertainment discount at the resort hotels.  what is that and how do you get it.  thanks for you help


----------



## macraven

you need to sign up for the entertainment program by purchasing their book.
activate the card and register on line 

then go to hotel sections.

ent. card discount only valid for royal pacific, not the other two.
and it is not really a discount, as it is close to rack rates.
there are some packages but for me, i do much better with AAA discounts on the room 





gee, another first time poster


----------



## chester91

mcraven, thank you for your help.  so it doesn't get me a discount off the rack rate?  thanks


----------



## macraven

ok, i just signed in to the entertainment site and checked out the rates.

i put in sept 12 to 16 monday-friday
the ent rate is $199 plus tax

the AAA rate for the same time period is $159. plus tax

rph is the only hotel that is included in the ent book best rate program.  the other 2 on site hotels will not honor it.

if you book thru ent.com and mail in the rebate form within # of days once you return from your trip you can receive:  $10 rebate for a 2 night stay/ $20 rebate for 3 or 4 night stay/ $30 rebate for 5,6 , 7 night stay.

that's not enough of a rebate to offset the costs imo.

if you book a package through ent.com univacations for one of the 3 on site hotels, you can get $50 off any vacation package of 4-5 nights.  $100 off 6 nights or more

with the ticket promo going on now, you would not come out ahead even with this ent package plan.  you pay full price for tickets when doing a package

so, book thru ent for any on site hotel and get $50 off.

book rph and get a rebate, get $ off.

i think you come out much better by booking room/tickets separate and use AAA or APH

sorry it took this long to get the info but i had to go to 2 different sites to get it.
i used the sept dates just for an obtaining rates.  this period is in the value season.


----------



## Melanie230

Has anyone ever stayed in a Kids Suite?  I was looking at those.  How big are they?  Are they more expensive?


----------



## Disbug

I currently have a Kids Suite booked at HRH for Memorial Day week. It is supposed to be 800 + sq.ft.  It has the King bed for the adults and the two twin beds for the kiddos plus a sleeper sofa. I'm not sure what you mean by more expensive? Than what type room? The AP rate is about $400/night with tax.


----------



## DadtheKid

My wife is sensitive to loud music.  Do they play it everywhere at HRH?  And, if so, is it loud?  

What is APH?


----------



## Melanie230

Annual Pass Holder


----------



## joalexajeff

smithjs5 said:
			
		

> Just booked a package with a deluxe queen room at hrh for August and the travel agent said that we had complementary concierge with our package. Is this something that everyone gets or could this be on the club level? I havent gotten the paperwork yet.



It depends when in August.  Disney has the meal plan free if booking on site after August 13.  We did this last year and saved $$$$ while dining at the best restaurants in Disney.  I would call the hotel and get clarification on this.


----------



## Sleepy

I would want to get that clarified too.  Isn't there a concierge desk in the lobby of the hotel that is seperate from Club level?


----------



## joalexajeff

Yes, there is a concierge desk in the lobby of the hotel.   Very different from the 7th floor club level.  Let us know what the hotel says.


----------



## macraven

Sleepy said:
			
		

> I would want to get that clarified too.  Isn't there a concierge desk in the lobby of the hotel that is seperate from Club level?





yes there is and they will help any guest there.
i have used them before even when i stayed at club

by the way, you are correct.  this concierge is separate from club.
i believe they are universal employees and not hotel employees.

that's what one told me when i used their services last year to buy an extra hhn ticket


----------



## Sleepy

I thought I had remembered seeing a concierge desk in the lobby on past visits.  I never used it, even when staying club level.  Personally, since I only had one Club level stay and not knowing the ropes, that concierge desk in the lobby seems a bit intimidating in name alone.  "Concierge" to me, means a service given to a group of people with special priviledges.  Concierge and Club means the same to me at HRH in the sense that in other hotels, they use the term Concierge instead of Club for that level of service.  I guess I could see where a person would be confused and think "complimentary concierge" could mean "club level" at HRH.


----------



## Melanie230

You know...I just checked the Disney site.  WOW WHAT A DEAL!  We are trying to decide whether to go to Disney in August.  My family (DH, Me, DD 17, DS 7 and DD 4 can stay at Port Orleans Riverside for $1900 for 6 days and that includes food.  I hear that the heat is unbearable though.  I am not sure we are going to do it.


----------



## DizGeek

smithjs5 said:
			
		

> Just booked a package with a deluxe queen room at hrh for August and the travel agent said that we had complementary concierge with our package. Is this something that everyone gets or could this be on the club level? I havent gotten the paperwork yet.




Care to quote the room rate? Just curious.


----------



## tinatark

I've seen this asked - here is what was available when we were there - checked in 4/9, out 14th...

breakfast - 6:30 am - around 10:30 :  cold cereals, doughnuts, pastries, fruits, bagels, croissants, milk - either skim or whole, coffee, orange and apple juice.

they have a refrigerator with coke/sprite/diet coke and bottled water out all day 

around noon, they put out lemonade, and there are cookie jars on the two desks, with chocolate chip and oreo cookies (refilled daily) in each.

dinner snack - 5:00-7:00 pm - one night it was chinese-type food - egg rolls, fried wontons, etc..  a couple of nights it was mini corn dogs, also one night had meatballs in sauce.  Fruit, cheese/crackers.  The bar is open during this time.

dessert snack - I think this was 8:00-10:00 pm -  alternated between two types of cookies and two types of brownies and milk

There are limited trays there if you are bringing food back to your roommates - one day I got a brown box the sodas came in to take mine back!  It held more than the trays!


----------



## joalexajeff

Our family did Disney the last week of August and it was fine, no hotter than June or July.  We stayed at the Grand Floridian which was very convenient when visiting the MK or Epcot since the GF is on the monorail.  We would go to the parks early, come back about 2 pm and swim in the pool, have dinner (which was free since the meal plan was free then, too) and hit another park after that.  We had a great time, the crowds were much thinner, and we used Fastpass on the more popular rides at MGM and Epcot.


----------



## tarheelmjfan

I'm only up to page 16 on this thread, but wanted to ask a few questions concerning the Loews First program before I forget.      If they've been answered, I apologize.     

We've had a Loews First membership for awhile.    We've stayed at all 3 resorts, but I don't think my DH ever gave them our card or number.   

1.  Is there a way to get back credits?   Also, how can I find out if he did show them the card & get the credits?   

2.  Do you still get credit for the stay, if you book with special rates?    We've booked rates including 4th night free, Entertainment rate, & FLO rate.    I think that's it.    

3.  We booked the FLO rate for 5 nights this time.   Will we get any of the Loews First perks using that code?

4.  I think my DH has lost his card, but our number does show up on the Loews website.    How can we get another card?    

If we don't get credit for the stays or any special perks, we won't be devastated.      We didn't book the hotel just for the extra perks.      However, I would like to know what to expect, so I can attempt to get my DH to inquire about them, if we should get anything.   TIA


----------



## lindalinda

You get credit for AAA rates, but not AP rates or FLO rates or ENT rates.  (some ppl have gotten credit, but I think they are the exception).  I doubt if you can get back credit.  You could call and ask what your level is...just call and say you dont know if you got credit for your last stay and wanted to know if you were gold or platinum or whatever, and they will send a new card but it takes a couple of weeks.  If you booked the FLO rate this time, you officially wouldnt get the loews perks, but sometimes they give them anyway.  I would make sure your loews number is on the reservation, and when you check in tell them you are loews, but dont expect the perks, just consider it a bonus if you get them.


----------



## macraven

tarheelmjfan said:
			
		

> I'm only up to page 16 on this thread, but wanted to ask a few questions concerning the Loews First program before I forget.      If they've been answered, I apologize.
> 
> We've had a Loews First membership for awhile.    We've stayed at all 3 resorts, but I don't think my DH ever gave them our card or number.
> 
> 1.  Is there a way to get back credits?   Also, how can I find out if he did show them the card & get the credits?





back credit, yes it is possible but not easy to get.

there was a problem with my loews card.  i have been at gold now for a couple of years and should be at platinum.
i called loews about this in february this year and inquired about my card status.
due to a computer glitch, i did not get credit for many of my stays.
i requested to be given credit for those 24 months as i showed my card and it ws noted when i booked i was a loews member.

reader digest version:  you can get 12 months back credit but that is the max allowed. anything past that is lost forever.

if yu have the loews card, call once a year to verify you are receiving the credits of your stays.


----------



## tarheelmjfan

Thanks to both of you for the info.      It looks like none of our stays would qualify anyway.   We never pay rack rate for our room there.   Unfortunately, we cancelled our AAA membership a couple years ago, & haven't renewed it.      Oh well, I'd rather have the discounted rate than the perks.      BTW, do you happen to know if they give credit & perks with the seasonal rates?   Thanks again


----------



## macraven

tarheelmjfan said:
			
		

> Thanks to both of you for the info.      It looks like none of our stays would qualify anyway.   We never pay rack rate for our room there.   Unfortunately, we cancelled our AAA membership a couple years ago, & haven't renewed it.      Oh well, I'd rather have the discounted rate than the perks.      BTW, do you happen to know if they give credit & perks with the seasonal rates?   Thanks again





i'm not sure if i follow your question correctly.  so if my answer doesn't met your need, repost it for me.

if you are using Loews first card membership, you might encounter that.  there are some black out dates where you do not get the amenities.  last year i was at hrh for 4 nights during hhn time period.  the first 3 nights were black outs, but the 4th night wasn't.  i received my gifts on that night.

as far as the fan club or AAA, i do not know of any black out time periods.
there are black out periods for the AP/seasonal one.  meaning, no discounts available on certain dates.

i use AAA and Loews and the stays are credited even with the discounted rate.
if you use AP (& loews) for a discounted room rate, you do not get the credit on the loews card.


----------



## tarheelmjfan

macraven said:
			
		

> i'm not sure if i follow your question correctly.  so if my answer doesn't met your need, repost it for me.
> 
> if you are using Loews first card membership, you might encounter that.  there are some black out dates where you do not get the amenities.  last year i was at hrh for 4 nights during hhn time period.  the first 3 nights were black outs, but the 4th night wasn't.  i received my gifts on that night.
> 
> as far as the fan club or AAA, i do not know of any black out time periods.
> there are black out periods for the AP/seasonal one.  meaning, no discounts available on certain dates.
> 
> i use AAA and Loews and the stays are credited even with the discounted rate.
> if you use AP (& loews) for a discounted room rate, you do not get the credit on the loews card.



That's what I thought you meant.    We always book with a discount other than AAA (i.e. FLO).   I guess being a member of Loews 1st is of no use to us really.    We'll never have a qualifying stay.      Oh well, at least we'll have a great hotel that we can take our 4-legged baby girl to.      I really appreciate all your help.


----------



## shelby72

If you get the AP Room Rate, do you still get the other perks for being a Lowes First member?  I'm planning to use the AP discounts, but if I could get some free gifts it might add to the experience.  My kids are 13 and 16 and this is our first "luxury" vacation, so anything I can do to impress them works for me.


----------



## tarheelmjfan

I'm pretty sure you don't.    The AP rate is similar to the FL Res. rate.    The only discount code that gets the Loews 1st perks is AAA.

If this is your family's 1st time in a deluxe hotel, the hotel alone will impress them.   There's no need for anything else.       If you want to add a special touch, you could always pick up a few things at home & bring them with you.   They'll never know where they came from.


----------



## disneyfan67

I just got done booking a pool view room at the HRH for August a few minutes ago and I'm looking forward to the trip. We're staying at the HRH for only 2 nights at the end of our Disney vacation and the more I see of the hotel, the more I like it. I think it will be a nice way to end our summer vacation and I won't be as sad as I usually am when we leave Disney to go home.


----------



## Fan2CSkr

disneyfan67 said:
			
		

> I just got done booking a pool view room at the HRH for August a few minutes ago and I'm looking forward to the trip. We're staying at the HRH for only 2 nights at the end of our Disney vacation and the more I see of the hotel, the more I like it. I think it will be a nice way to end our summer vacation and I won't be as sad as I usually am when we leave Disney to go home.



Get a loews first card and ask for a deluxe room upgrade at check in. HRH is great. I hope you really like it too.


----------



## disneyfan67

Fan2CSkr said:
			
		

> Get a loews first card and ask for a deluxe room upgrade at check in. HRH is great. I hope you really like it too.




I applied for a Loews First card awhile back and I just checked my profile on the website. They still have all my information but do you recieve a plastic card in the mail? I used my Loews first number when I made the ressie so they should have it in the system when I check in, I hope. Do you think the chance of a free upgrade is pretty good when I check in around noon time? I really think Disney should do something along this line and have a _Disney First _ program of some kind that works about the same. 


I'm looking forward to this trip and my wife and I are excited about staying there and she's already talking about what Hard rock shirts she wants to buy! LOL!!


----------



## Sleepy

disneyfan67 said:
			
		

> ........do you recieve a plastic card in the mail?



Yes, it is a plastic card.  Mine took several weeks.


----------



## Motherfletcher

Found a thread on room assignments that should be a sticky:
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=669203


----------



## Debs Hill

We stayed at PBH last time and are thinking of trying Hard Rock for our next trip........my only concern is, is the resort full of teens and will I feel very old?!! Also, is it very noisy?!  My worst vision is of being trapped in a spring break type situation when we're looking for a fun family trip! ha! ha!

Also, can anyone post a link to menus at Hard Rock and PBH restuarants?
Many thanks!!
Debsx


----------



## kevin harrison

Debs Hill said:
			
		

> We stayed at PBH last time and are thinking of trying Hard Rock for our next trip........my only concern is, is the resort full of teens and will I feel very old?!! Also, is it very noisy?!  My worst vision is of being trapped in a spring break type situation when we're looking for a fun family trip! ha! ha!
> 
> Also, can anyone post a link to menus at Hard Rock and PBH restuarants?
> Many thanks!!
> Debsx



Debs, I stayed for a fortnight in September and it was fantastic. The weekends are very busy, but the pool is huge and there are more than enough sunbeds. It's not really a spring break situation at all, there was a bit of noise one night, but that happens at all hotels...I didn't see any bad behaviour.

They treated my 4 year old like royalty and she still talks about it to this day, we have made friends with a lady who worked in the Ice cream parlour.

If laying in the pool hearing The Beatles, U2, The Stones blaring out is not to your liking, don't stay there, for me it was heaven.

The moment I can get the reddies together again, I'll be there.


----------



## Debs Hill

That sounds great......I did have worries about lots of teenagers in beads and little else!!!!! ha !ha! 
Does anyone have a link for pictures of the rooms at Hard Rock and also for a link to menus there and at  Portofino?
Thanks
Debsx


----------



## tarheelmjfan

Debs Hill said:
			
		

> That sounds great......I did have worries about lots of teenagers in beads and little else!!!!! ha !ha!
> Does anyone have a link for pictures of the rooms at Hard Rock and also for a link to menus there and at  Portofino?
> Thanks
> Debsx



This is a link to most of the menus at UO: 
http://allearsnet.com/uni/menu/menus.htm

This is a link to the menu for Bice @ PBH (The above link doesn't include a menu for Bice.) :
http://biceorlando.com/orlando/MENU/menu_dinner.htm

I'm not sure where you would find pics of HRH rooms.    I'm sure someone around here knows.     I'll look for some.     

Our DS(14) loves HRH.    We also really like PBH.    HRH is very teen friendly, but they don't run wild or anything.   We'll be staying there again next month, & can't wait.


----------



## Debs Hill

Thanks for the link to the menus, that's great! Does anyone have a link to pictures of the different room types?!
Debsx


----------



## minijeanie

can anyone give me the link to tell me the menu on club level at HRH?

Also, approx what is the price differential between a club leve room and a deluxe room?

Sorry guys, I have not been on in an while and I cannot find this in the search forum

Thanks in advance


----------



## macraven

minijeanie said:
			
		

> can anyone give me the link to tell me the menu on club level at HRH?
> 
> Also, approx what is the price differential between a club leve room and a deluxe room?
> 
> Sorry guys, I have not been on in an while and I cannot find this in the search forum
> 
> Thanks in advance




i have stayed at club/conceirge level on many occassions.  there is not set menu.  breakfast is continental, snacks in the daytime in the lounge, soda and water available at all times, hor doveours / mini dinner items 5 to 7:00, sweet hour 8:30-10 was the format last year i believe.  the menu changes.

beer and wine available in the evening hours.

i will tell you that last year was the most disappointing food selectons i have ever had.  afternoon snack was a bag of potatoe chips in a bowl.  period, that was it.
i was there for 4 nights....left on columbus day.

about the rooms, deluxe accomodates more guests than the standard room.
the couch is a pull out in the deluxe rooms and they are larger.
on the club level, there are standard, deluxe, suite, hospitality suite which is what i stayed at last year.  if you go to the hrh website, you will get the details and dimensions for each room.

hth you


----------



## sch5916

Just reserved at HRH with APH and Lowe's # planned on staying 8/13-8/19 rate of 179.  When I took off the Friday rate came down to 149.00.  Yeah.  Hope this helps.  Susan


----------



## sch5916

Hi,  Now that I'm reserved for 8 /13 is there a way to request a particular room?  Thank you.  Susan


----------



## Fan2CSkr

> Hi, Now that I'm reserved for 8 /13 is there a way to request a particular room? Thank you. Susan



Yes, just call and have the room# requested put on your reservation. Have a great trip!


----------



## V677

2 months left until our 6th trip to wdw.


----------



## macraven

V677 said:
			
		

> 2 months left until our 6th trip to wdw.






excuse me..............did you really mean what you said above....  

this is the thread for hard rock hotel.
it's at universal, not disney.............


----------



## Fan2CSkr

**Original post from RyGuy**

Posting some room #'s for Club Level Deluxe rooms. There are 4 queen and 4 king.

The deluxe king rooms are: 7016,7039,7102,and 7119.
The deluxe queen rooms are: 7019,7041,7099,and 7101.

The king deluxes 7016 and 7039 have views of the side parking lot and service areas. They also however have a view of Universal Studios in the distance. 7102 and 7119 have very nice garden and waterway views.

The queen deluxes 7019 and 7041 have views of the hotels front entranceway which is not that attractive. 7099 and 7101 have nice garden views of the great lawn and water waterway.


----------



## silverangel879

Does somebody know if HRH have the late checkout option? 

Thx!


----------



## Motherfletcher

With LoewsFirst Platinum qualifying rates you get a 3 hour extension on the checkout.


----------



## macraven

silverangel879 said:
			
		

> Does somebody know if HRH have the late checkout option?
> 
> Thx!





i have loews gold and have always received the late checkout.
never had an issue with it.

if you have the loews blue, it is possible to get a delayed checkout if that room is not needed on your check out day.


when i book, i always request late check out at that time.
maybe that is why i have always received it.  its on the notes in my file and viewed when i check in.


----------



## Fan2CSkr

Anyone can request a late check out. If they can oblige they will. I always take late flights out of MCO and request a late check out. Although I am Loews Platinum I am still asked to call in the AM of the day we check out to confirm it.

If for some reason they cant accommodate you, once you check out, have your bags stored in the luggage room and you can use the gym facilities to freshen up before you leave.


----------



## TinkHappy

Here is a great link of HRH pictures from The Dis...

http://www.wdwinfo.com/universal/Photos/Hard-Rock-Hotel/index.htm

I hope that works


----------



## Scrappy Annie

Good Evening Universal DISer's.  I am in the process of recuiting Cheerleaders for the WPASADI Contest to begin sometime tommorrow!!  Our Team is representing the Orlando Hotels, Universal (THE BIG U) and SeaWorld Boards!!!  Please consider being an Audience Member and Cheerleader!  Our Team is the Best and can use our support!!!!  Other Boards have Had a Huge Turn Out for Cheerleaders and I know that we can scrap up a few more of you!!!  We are going to Have a BLAST and hope you will Join us for the Ride!!!  Just Click on the Link in my Signature and Stop in to Say Hello!!!!!  Hope to See You There!!!!!


----------



## d4est

I have a club queen room booked.  I would like a king bed, but would then need a pull-out sofa.  Is there such a club room?  I mean, do they have deluxe club king rooms that would have the pull-out?


----------



## Debs Hill

I was wondering if anyone has, or can direct me to a link that has, photos of all the different room types/views and suites to help me decide which room category to book! 
Am I right in thinking that the rooms have been recently redone?!!
Debsx


----------



## coastermom

I know the room has changed since we stayed there last July . When we were checking out the guy told us they were installing plasma TV's for this summer. We were in a regular room and had a parking lot view which actually worked out for us because we were near the back of the hotel closest to USF and our room also over looked the old Hard Rock Cafe so we had a view of the fireworks if we were in the room at the time of the show.  Search the internet there are IOA/USF forums that may have photos .


----------



## luvdisney14

Do they still have fireworks at universal?  Is there a special show before the fireworks?


----------



## macraven

generally, fireworks happen during the summer time.
(maybe they will have some on the other high attendance times.)


----------



## coastermom

Last  summer it was universal 360 . It was 3 large globes in the water with movies playing on them. There were fire works during certain parts of the movies . It was pretty good. Not a disney show but still pretty good.


----------



## tarheelmjfan

We thought Universal 360 blowed Illuminations out of the water.    Although, Illuminations isn't my fav. of the WDW nighttime shows.   We still thought Universal 360 was amazing & definitely held it's own among the Orlando nighttime spectaculars.     I just wish they offered their nighttime shows year around.    I guess they'd have to stay open later, during the off season to do that though.


----------



## macraven

they used the 360's globes during hhn last year.

but it was based on the hhn theme


----------



## luvdisney14

I hope they have it this year when we go early August.


----------



## macraven

http://www.universalorlando.com/cal...o_park_hours.html&year=2007&month=8&year=2007


early august shows the parks close at 10 pm.

let me see if i can find out on their website if fireworks will be held then.
fw usually happens during later hours


----------



## d4est

I wish they would show it in December!


----------



## Melanie230

Where does everyone eat breakfast in the morning at HRH?  We are trying to decide between Club and Pool View Rooms.  We stayed at RPR and LOVED the convience of Club Level, but have never been to HRH.  Where do you grab breakfast and how much did it cost?


----------



## mustanger

would you rather the hard rock or the portofino? and is blueman going past august?


----------



## macraven

Melanie230 said:


> Where does everyone eat breakfast in the morning at HRH?  We are trying to decide between Club and Pool View Rooms.  We stayed at RPR and LOVED the convience of Club Level, but have never been to HRH.  Where do you grab breakfast and how much did it cost?





when i stay club level, that is where i eat breakfast.

when i don't, i usually grab coffee and a pastry at confisco at ioa or at the corner shop close to the entrance at the studios side.

islands has a nice breakfast at rph.
some like the kitchen at hrh for breakfast


i'm not a big breakfast eater.
i save the appetite for places in the park


----------



## tarheelmjfan

We're back to eating at The Kitchen.     We skipped it on previous trips, because it wasn't that great.     On our last visit, we decided to try it again.     From the food to the service, they had made major improvements.    Everything was great!     It's especially nice to leave our sleepyhead, teenage son in the bed, & enjoy a nice relaxing breakfast alone.      We order him something a la carte to eat, while he gets ready.     Also, if you find something on the buffet you particularly enjoy, you can order that a la carte on subsequent visits.    At least, I have.     In our opinion, a nice leisurely breakfast, & not have to get our son up early every morning is one of the best things about stay onsite & having FOTL privileges.

Another place we've eaten is Pastamore @ CW.     They have a pretty good breakfast pizza, along with other options.    Like macraven, we've done pastries in the park.    Avoid Mel's Drive-In for breakfast.  

I have to take meds 1st thing in the morning, so I often take fruit & pastries with me to keep in the room.     I must have my morning Diet Pepsi fix, so I take those too.      I grab a quick bite with my meds, take my shower, fix my DH coffee, then get him up.    (Okay, that was probably more info than you really wanted to know, but it's a thought.  )    I've also been known to have dessert from the night before or fudge from the candy shop for a quick bite with my meds.       Speaking of dessert, I miss the bread pudding from Motown Cafe.


----------



## tarheelmjfan

mustanger said:


> would you rather the hard rock or the portofino? and is blueman going past august?




It depends on your interests & who's in your party.    For an adult only trip, my DH & I would choose PBH.    It's much more romantic, & IMO more luxurious than HRH.    When we go with our DS(15), he always chooses HRH.    We like it too.     It's the UO hotel we can all agree on.    The short walk to the parks & CW is unbeatable.     Plus, there's the fact that HRH now feels like home. 

I'm not sure about Blue Man Group, but I noticed you can buy tickets through August.     Phamton would know for certain.     I'm sure she'll chime in soon, & let you know for sure.


----------



## Melanie230

Do they show movies in the evenings at HRH?  I thought I read somewhere that there is a nightly movie there by the pool.


----------



## Fan2CSkr

Last I was there it wasnt nightly but they did show a movie twice in one week. It was also a holiday weekend. The norm is once a week but I suppose that could change.


----------



## MassMom94

Melanie230 said:


> Where does everyone eat breakfast in the morning at HRH?  We are trying to decide between Club and Pool View Rooms.  We stayed at RPR and LOVED the convience of Club Level, but have never been to HRH.  Where do you grab breakfast and how much did it cost?



We don't like to spend a lot of time or money on breakfast, and weren't impressed with the HRH choices (though we loved the hotel)! We grabbed breakfast at the (very nice, big, and uncrowded) Starbucks at CW on our way to the parks.


----------



## macraven

Melanie230 said:


> Do they show movies in the evenings at HRH?  I thought I read somewhere that there is a nightly movie there by the pool.






"dive in movie night" is once a week.

it is either on friday or saturday night.

it has changed back and forth on some years.

call the hotel to find out the day it will be before your trip if you are interested and want to plan around it.

it is nice.  a screen is put up on one side of the pool areafor the movie.  you lay on a float raft and enjoy.........or sit in a cabana and booze it up......


----------



## swanwed6206

We just booked HRH for late May; I am wondering if anyone has input as to garden view vs. pool view rooms.  Also, pictures of the view would be appreciated!  My only experience on-site is RPR and we were very happy with the pool view rooms.  TIA.


----------



## macraven

swanwed6206 said:


> We just booked HRH for late May; I am wondering if anyone has input as to garden view vs. pool view rooms.  Also, pictures of the view would be appreciated!  My only experience on-site is RPR and we were very happy with the pool view rooms.  TIA.





if you have the loews first card, call back and tell the ressie clerk you have the loews card and would like the free upgrade.

book a garden view and you get a free upgrade to pool view if available when you book at the hrh.

if you don'thave the loews card, go online and fill it out and submit it.
then wait a few days and call loews and ask what your loews number is.

you don't have to have the loews card when you book only the number.
most times it is never asked for at the hotel.

loews has three levels of cards, blue, gold and platinum.  each color card level gives you free perks.
all give you the welcome gift.
all give you the newspaper.
all give you the free upgrade if available.

blue lets you have a 1 pm check out if available.
platinum guarentees late 2 pm check out.

for room view, the pool views have better park views especially at the higher floor levels.
garden view can be the boat dock, garden landscape or frontage drive to the entrance of the hotel.

you don't want the entrance of the hotel view......


----------



## Fan2CSkr

swanwed6206 said:


> We just booked HRH for late May; I am wondering if anyone has input as to garden view vs. pool view rooms.  Also, pictures of the view would be appreciated!  My only experience on-site is RPR and we were very happy with the pool view rooms.  TIA.



The rooms themselves are the same. The views are all that differs. If you opt for a poolview the higher up the better for a nicer view. HRH's foliage has really grown in and blocks some views that it never used to. Some gardenviews at HRH are actually parking lot views. There are a few threads floating around with room #'s that state the view so you could request a specific room. They are titled HRH room assignments or someting like that. I will look for them for you.


----------



## swanwed6206

Thanks for the info!  We booked with APH so I am not sure Leows will work for the upgrade ... ??  We are taking my sister in law and her two children so I want it to be really sepcial for them.  We thought about a kid's suite but we have 6 so that is not an option; we are getting two joining rooms.  I would rather not be looking out at a parking lot!!


----------



## Fan2CSkr

You're welcome and here is the thread on HRH room assignments.
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=669203


----------



## macraven

swanwed6206 said:


> Thanks for the info!  We booked with APH so I am not sure Leows will work for the upgrade ... ??  We are taking my sister in law and her two children so I want it to be really sepcial for them.  We thought about a kid's suite but we have 6 so that is not an option; we are getting two joining rooms.  I would rather not be looking out at a parking lot!!






if you book with the aph, you can't use the loews card for an upgrade.

if you book with aaa and loews, you can use both.  upgrade valid with aaa discount.


----------



## Debs Hill

Which would you choose..................a bigger room (deluxe queen) or a standard room but on club level?!!! 
Really can't decide what to do! Does club level have bottles of water and cans of drink that you can take to the pool etc? Thinking of money saving ideas! We have only ever been to the Poly conceirge before, would love to know how it compares if anyone out there has done both!
Debsx


----------



## macraven

Debs Hill said:


> Which would you choose..................a bigger room (deluxe queen) or a standard room but on club level?!!!
> Really can't decide what to do! Does club level have bottles of water and cans of drink that you can take to the pool etc? Thinking of money saving ideas! We have only ever been to the Poly conceirge before, would love to know how it compares if anyone out there has done both!
> Debsx





i have done both, deluxe, suite, and standard rooms on club and a few times on the floor 6, non club.  i don't do deluxe at disney as it doesn't compare to universal hotels for me.
in past years, i have taken either 3, 2, or 1 son.
last 4 years gone solo and now i don't take a standard room.


the question i would ask you is how many people will be with you in the room?  i think that will help us determine if it is worth the extra cost to stay in club.


yes, you can take soda and the half size cans of soda with you at any time the lounge is open.

if you want to know if you come out ahead by staying club to save money on soda and water........that would depend on the number of people you have in your ressie, date you will be at hrh due to rates at that time and the difference of costs between deluxe to standard room.

if the difference in cost is $100, i think you could do a stop before you get to the hotel and buy cases of water and soda for a lot cheaper.


----------



## Fan2CSkr

Debs Hill said:


> Which would you choose..................a bigger room (deluxe queen) or a standard room but on club level?!!!
> Really can't decide what to do! Does club level have bottles of water and cans of drink that you can take to the pool etc? Thinking of money saving ideas! We have only ever been to the Poly conceirge before, would love to know how it compares if anyone out there has done both!
> Debsx



How many people? I prefer the extra space and the deluxe rooms at HRH are huge. Staying club level or not is a personal preference. For me, I choose not. We are rarely around when the club puts out their offerings and I can buy plenty of snacks and drinks and still not spend the extra $ 100 a day. Many others will have differing opinions.


----------



## Melanie230

Ya know, last year we did RPR Club Level because it was VERY cheap.  I think our room was $260 a night on club.  The club level at the HRH this year since we are going in June instead of March was like $100 more per night.  It just isnt worth that for me to book that.  We LOVED the happy 2 hours, and the ease of breakfast every morning.  However we have 2 children and one doesnt eat a lot.  So a $100 more per night is too much.  I am going to ask the front desk if we can upgrade to Club and see how much it will cost.  I dont mind paying $35 or $50 more per night but $100 wasnt worth it for us.  We are bringing a cooler that plugs in, with water, beer, and our kis favorite snacks.


----------



## macraven

Debs Hill said:


> Which would you choose..................a bigger room (deluxe queen) or a standard room but on club level?!!!
> Really can't decide what to do! Does club level have bottles of water and cans of drink that you can take to the pool etc? Thinking of money saving ideas! We have only ever been to the Poly conceirge before, would love to know how it compares if anyone out there has done both!
> Debsx



i don't know what dates you have in mind but i went to the loews site and listed may 1-4

below are the rates:SEASONAL RATE
Room only rate, not combinable with other offers
Daily Rate/Room
Approximate Cost of Stay
  Room Type Description
US Dollars
US Dollars
    	GARDEN VIEW 2 QUEEN BEDS 375 Sq Ft Spacious room with view of the Gardens or Theme Parks Sleeps up to 5 
Rate Details	 269.00	807.00

    	POOL VIEW 2 QUEEN BEDS 375 Sq Ft Room with Spectacular View of Pool or Beach Area Sleeps up to 5 
Rate Details	 294.00	882.00

    	DELUXE ROOM 2 QUEEN BEDS 500 Sq Ft Large Living Area Contemporary Decor includes pullout Sofa Sleeps up to 5 
Rate Details	 349.00	1047.00

    	DELUXE ROOM KING BED 400 Sq Ft Large Living Area Contemporary Decor Sleeps up to 3 
Rate Details	 349.00	1047.00

    	CLUB ROOM 2 QUEEN BEDS Sleeps up to 5 Special Benefits include Continental Brkfst Fitness center access Evening beer wine 
Rate Details	 389.00	1167.00

    	CLUB ROOM KING BED Sleeps up to 3 Special Benefits include Continental Brkfst Fitness center access Evening beer wine 
Rate Details	 389.00	1167.00

    	KING SUITE King Bedroom 650 Sq Ft Suite with bedroom plus large Living Room Sleeps up to 3 
Rate Details	 479.00	1437.00

    	KIDS SUITE 800 Sq Ft King bdrm plus kids rm with 2 double beds Extra TV and Video Games 
Rate Details	 529.00	1587.00


standard queen non club is $269
deluxe queen non club is $349
standard queen club is $389

no deluxe queen open for the dates i listed.

difference between non club standard/269 to deluxe queen non club/349 would be: $80 a night.

if you went club level for a standard queen room it would be $389 which would be $120 more a night for the same type of room but on club level.

to me if i had to have a 2 bed queen standard room, i would not pay $120 more a night + tax for it.

try your actual dates on the website to see if a deluxe queen is available for the time you are wanting.
if it isn't, then decide if you want club for the drinks and floor level or if you need a deluxe for the extra space.


----------



## tarheelmjfan

swanwed6206 said:


> We just booked HRH for late May; I am wondering if anyone has input as to garden view vs. pool view rooms.  Also, pictures of the view would be appreciated!  My only experience on-site is RPR and we were very happy with the pool view rooms.  TIA.



While we prefer HRH, our view at RPR was far superior to anything we've had at HRH.     To have a chance of a good view, you have to be on a higher floor.     As others have noted, the foliage has gotten quite high.     I agree you have a better chance of getting a bad view, by choosing garden view.      We've never really had a bad view, just no real view at all.     We travel with a pet now & all the pet rooms have been limited to the 1st floor.      We used to stay on higher floors though.     We now go for location rather than view, since view on the 1st floor is pretty much a moot point.     Anyway, I'd hate for you to go expecting a knock out view & be disappointed in this fabulous resort.      We'd stay there, if the windows were blacked out.


----------



## Debs Hill

Thanks for all your help so far! There will be three of us travelling, me, hubby and son (7). We are not too bothered about the view, as long as we're not looking at the parking lot and would rather have a lovely room.  As it is our first stay at HRH we want to make it good...........have stayed at PBH in a fantastic Bay view room which we loved, but wanted to try something new!! Plan on spending quite a bit of time at the resort as well as at the parks.
Debsxx


----------



## kevin harrison

Debs, try and book a king suite, the room is massive. Club isn't worth the money. People get up there who haven't got a room on floor 7 by staying in the lift with someone who has a card....


----------



## Ruth B

Hello All,
just booked for 3 night at the end of july 
Haven't stayed here before but have stayed twice at RPR.
I'm going with my 12 y/o son.
I tried to book directly with Lowes but only had club room left, so have booked through Octupus(??!) and couldn't add my Lowes number. 
Should i ring/email the resort direct to get them to note this?

How many stays do you need to advance pass Blue membership?
Thanks for all your help
Ruth


----------



## DISNEYBIGGDOGG

I booked the HRH for a standard 2 queen bed for $134/nt on the Florida resident rate. I could not believe that rate. I was looking to stay at the RPR but it was booked at the Florida resident rate. The lady who was making the reservation told me that there was a better rate at the HRH. I hope this is a good experience. There is also a 7 continuous day ticket for $86.The FOTL alone will be great. Thoughts and comments are appreciated.


----------



## macraven

DISNEYBIGGDOGG said:


> I booked the HRH for a standard 2 queen bed for $134/nt on the Florida resident rate. I could not believe that rate. I was looking to stay at the RPR but it was booked at the Florida resident rate. The lady who was making the reservation told me that there was a better rate at the HRH. I hope this is a good experience. There is also a 7 continuous day ticket for $86.The FOTL alone will be great. Thoughts and comments are appreciated.



you will love hrh.

that price you received is sweet!

i think that the tm's at UO are so helpful.  it's great that she gave you information that you didn't ask for to help you out.  how else would you have known that the hrh had availability and at a cheap rate.

you will like the decor and ambience hrh has to offer.
the walk is minutes away from the parks and city walk.  boats also available

sounds like you are coming out as a winner.  go and enjoy your trip!

(standard queen in oct/4-8, goes for $269 prior to discounts.)


----------



## macraven

Ruth B said:


> Hello All,
> just booked for 3 night at the end of july
> Haven't stayed here before but have stayed twice at RPR.
> I'm going with my 12 y/o son.
> I tried to book directly with Lowes but only had club room left, so have booked through Octupus(??!) and couldn't add my Lowes number.
> Should i ring/email the resort direct to get them to note this?
> 
> How many stays do you need to advance pass Blue membership?
> Thanks for all your help
> Ruth



i would have to check the loews site to be sure but off the top of my head, i believe it is 3 stays for a total of 6 nights to move you up to gold.

wait............i went to the benefit page.

open this link for the details.  (i was correct )

http://www.loews-first.com/loewsfirst_benefits.asp


----------



## MSUBB1

We will be in a deluxe queen at HRH May 1 - May 6.  Since you don't select "garden or pool view" with a deluxe when booking, can you request a pool view when checking in - or would it be best to call ahead?  Also, I now have my Loews card, but I booked online with the MC free night & upgrade promotion - can I still get some of the membership benefits like the gift? (if so, do I need to call prior or just show them my card at check-in?)

18 days and counting until our first ever family trip to Orlando and US/IOA/SW!!


----------



## macraven

MSUBB1 said:


> We will be in a deluxe queen at HRH May 1 - May 6.  Since you don't select "garden or pool view" with a deluxe when booking, can you request a pool view when checking in - or would it be best to call ahead?  Also, I now have my Loews card, but I booked online with the MC free night & upgrade promotion - can I still get some of the membership benefits like the gift? (if so, do I need to call prior or just show them my card at check-in?)
> 
> 18 days and counting until our first ever family trip to Orlando and US/IOA/SW!!



at hrh, the garden or pool view are the standard rooms.
the deluxe rooms are in various places in the building
they have different views.
i would ask when i checked in for the view location then.
you have the landscape, front drive and pool view for deluxe.

check with loews if the mc is a qualifying stay.  if it is then you will get the loews perks.
and ask when you check in if you can use the loews for perks while you stay there.
i know that rack rate and ap rates are not qualifying stays.


----------



## macraven

room numbers for club deluxe are:

deluxe king is: 7016, 7039, 7102, 7119
deluxe queen is: 7019, 7041, 7099, 7101

do you want to know their views?
i have that info also.


you can't book them in advance, ask for them when you check in or have them put the request in your file when you make your ressie.


----------



## MSUBB1

Thanks for the info, Macraven!

Our reservation is for a Queen deluxe room, but unfortunately not on the club level.  If you know if any of these rooms have a pool view (specific number) that would be great!


----------



## debra1962

This sounds fun, anybody been here? (First Thursday of month)


----------



## macraven

MSUBB1 said:


> Thanks for the info, Macraven!
> 
> Our reservation is for a Queen deluxe room, but unfortunately not on the club level.  If you know if any of these rooms have a pool view (specific number) that would be great!



i called hrh conciere and was told there are 4 deluxe rooms per floor with a total of 32 for the entire building including club level having 8.

there are some with a pool view but they are scattered throughout the building in different locations per floor.

the employee, Heather,  could not give me a room number for a higher up floor for queen deluxe at the time i called.  she was tied up with a guest.

there about 40 some suites in the building.


----------



## grcmag

Hello
new to this section as i'm a diehard disney resort visitor.  we are going to Universal in january 08 and would like to stay in club level room.  are all these rooms on one level and same level as the the club lounge? thanks much.


----------



## wwessing

macraven said:


> i called hrh conciere and was told there are 4 deluxe rooms per floor with a total of 32 for the entire building including club level having 8.
> 
> there are some with a pool view but they are scattered throughout the building in different locations per floor.
> 
> the employee, Heather,  could not give me a room number for a higher up floor for queen deluxe at the time i called.  she was tied up with a guest.
> 
> there about 40 some suites in the building.



I just called concierge services and was told that there are NOT any queen deluxe rooms with a pool/park view.  I was told they are all "garden" view.  

You know, I have noticed that one person can call and talk to someone at HRH, or any of the hotels, and someone else calls 5 minutes later and gets a completely different answer.  

I sure would like a definitive answer to this queen deluxe question.  I've been looking at this issue for several months and don't have a clear picture of where we would like to be in the building.  Does anyone have a contact at HRH who would be able to give us some very specific information?  Wouldn't it be great to have a list to post of which queen deluxe rooms are where, what's the view, what's the room number.  Same for king deluxe.  It seems standard garden and pool view are pretty clear.  I haven't seem many questions regarding suite's (could be that you'd have to take out a second mortgage to stay a few nights in those, unless, of course you had a wonderful upgrade).  I have seen many questions regarding the queen deluxe rooms however (mine included) and it seems like specific information in difficult to nail down on these rooms.


----------



## macraven

grcmag said:


> Hello
> new to this section as i'm a diehard disney resort visitor.  we are going to Universal in january 08 and would like to stay in club level room.  are all these rooms on one level and same level as the the club lounge? thanks much.





club level is on the 7th floor at hrh.
the lounge for club is also on the 7th floor, located very close to the elevators.

club at rph is top floor but not at pbh.


----------



## macraven

the suites and deluxe rooms are scattered throughout the building but not all iin the same locations.

i listed the queen and king deluxe in the stickies.  (for club)

i called the concierge to confirm the locations for club level.


----------



## grcmag

thanks macraven


----------



## micksterlee

I have seen several people talking about how self parking is a problem.How much is valet parking per day and is it worth it for a week stay?


----------



## MassMom94

micksterlee said:


> I have seen several people talking about how self parking is a problem.How much is valet parking per day and is it worth it for a week stay?



I was there last August and self-parking was not a problem at all. Have things changed?


----------



## Melanie230

Self parking was no problem while we were there.  I would highly suggest requesting Room 6092.  GREAT VIEW~


----------



## luvdisney14

What was the view of?


----------



## seobeglobal

well, i've never been at the HR hotel, is it worthy?


----------



## Melanie230

luvdisney14 said:


> What was the view of?





http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1502879


----------



## Melanie230

seobeglobal said:


> well, i've never been at the HR hotel, is it worthy?



I will say this.  I have stayed at both RPR and HRH, and if I got the HRH for the same price as RPR I would chose RPR over HRH.  HRH has a GREAT pool, and it is a lot closer, BUT the noise level there, and the cost it isnt worth it.


----------



## idgystripes

This question is off subject but here goes...I have a club question-- What is the Loews upgrade from club level? Is there an upgrade available? I'm only a blue level. Also, can you take the food out of the club area, like if my family is still getting dressed, can I bring breakfast & coffee back to our room? I'd love pictures of HRH club stuff if anyone has some...thanks


----------



## macraven

idgystripes said:


> This question is off subject but here goes...I have a club question-- What is the Loews upgrade from club level? Is there an upgrade available? I'm only a blue level. Also, can you take the food out of the club area, like if my family is still getting dressed, can I bring breakfast & coffee back to our room? I'd love pictures of HRH club stuff if anyone has some...thanks





i'm not sure if you mean what is the upgrade after club?  if that is your question, the answer is there is not an upgrade.

you can take the food and beverages to your room.  i have seen many adults take a tray from the lounge for food for their family back to their room.
when the lounge is full and busy, i have done that so to avoid the loud chatter that early in the morning.

i'm not functional without morning coffee......


----------



## idgystripes

That was my question-so, no upgrade from club. I guess if your on club you don't need an upgrade?


----------



## macraven

idgystripes said:


> That was my question-so, no upgrade from club. I guess if your on club you don't need an upgrade?



correct


----------



## tiggerguy2000

I have stayed many times at the HRH and if anyone wants to know if the club level is worth the extra say $100.00 a day i would say YES YES YES.I have 3 kids and if you put together the breakfast,drinks all day and the evening food and adult drinks you will be saving $50 to $75 dollars a day over the $100.00.The food is top notch from the reasurants downstairs.I will stay concierge every time because it is well worth the extra money and on the top of the concierge resort list.The HRH concierge is better then Disney except the polynesian which has now put the price tag to high.

Our last two stays we only went to a resturant just one time because my daughter wanted to eat at the hard Rock.You will be surprised how much food they put out every day breakfast and dinner.

tiggerguy


----------



## idgystripes

I'm excited to check it out.  Before we had club level booked I was planning on making a grocery stop on our way in. Would you say I can skip that? I do like having bottled water handy especially at night, and a few beers in the room would be nice. Can we get all that from the club area? Mac said we can take food to our room, do they mind if you take beverages out as well?


----------



## macraven

you can take beer, snacks and food to your room.

if you have a lot to carry, ask the tm in the lounge to give you a tray so you can carry it to your room.

i've done that before.



you can get snacks and beverages, water, soda throughout the day.

if you want something your family really likes for a snack, then stop at a store before arriving at hrh.
snacks vary per day in the lounge.

you won't need to pick up soda if you like coke products.
water also available in the lounge.

but i think it is at 10 pm when they close the lounge down for the night.


----------



## idgystripes

great--thanks!


----------



## scammermom

What types of movies are shown in the Dive In Theater?

Thanks!


----------



## macraven

usually family type of movies.


----------



## GreyStr0ke

Does anyone have any reccent pictures of the Deluxe Queen Room at Hard rock?


----------



## TwingleMum

I'm not showing any rooms available in HRH or Porto Fino for 2 nights in April. Also the rate at RP was really high. Any good source of discounts?? Whats up in April that no rooms are available??? Thanks


----------



## macraven

available rooms will show up later for your time period at those hotels.


----------



## jtdl

How bad are the obstructed view rooms?  The customer service rep I spoke to said they are usually palm trees, view of a lower floor roof or parking lot.  Anything worse?  I booked an obstructed view at $183/night in January, standard room at RPR is $171.


----------



## longing4disney

tiggerguy2000 said:


> I have stayed many times at the HRH and if anyone wants to know if the club level is worth the extra say $100.00 a day i would say YES YES YES.I have 3 kids and if you put together the breakfast,drinks all day and the evening food and adult drinks you will be saving $50 to $75 dollars a day over the $100.00.The food is top notch from the reasurants downstairs.I will stay concierge every time because it is well worth the extra money and on the top of the concierge resort list.The HRH concierge is better then Disney except the polynesian which has now put the price tag to high.
> 
> Our last two stays we only went to a resturant just one time because my daughter wanted to eat at the hard Rock.You will be surprised how much food they put out every day breakfast and dinner.
> 
> tiggerguy



This sounds great.  We are booked in HRH from 9 to 13 December.  We have already made full payment.  Will they entertain our request to change our standard room to club level?  How much more do you recken we will have to pay for the change if we are still allowed to do so?


----------



## vellamint

Hi!  I just booked two rooms through the AAA website for next August.  I have a Loews number but dont have the card (can I get another?) and also need the rooms to be connecting.  Both rooms are reserved in my name but AAA does not let you do both at the same time....you first book one room and then go back and book the second room.  Do I just call the HRH directly or Loews to request these things?  There are six of us and I would like us to be together.  Also...are we going to be upgraded to the next level (what is that) if it is available?  I currently have garden/pool view.  Should I request close to elevator or high floor?  I feel at a total loss when it comes to a Universal Hotel and need help - lol.  (I have read this whole thread already)  I also dont see that they took any deposit from my credit card.....I thought I read that they do but it is almost a week already and nothings been taken.

I am also considering changing the dates from the first three days of our trip to the last three due to comments about being spoiled by FOTL.....that sounds like a good idea and the rates are the same but I am hoping Disney will come out with the free dining that week....decisions decisions!!

Thanks in advance for any and all help.


----------



## d4est

Anyone have club deluxe pics to share?  I would love to see some.  Esp. king rooms.  tx!


----------



## tink4ever

Sorry for the stupid question but what is the Dive in theatre?  We haven't been to US/IA in years and we are spending thanksgiving weekend there so I am brushing up.  Thanks


----------



## bengalbelle

I admit I have not read this whole thread---I've read the last few pages.

Really, $12/day for self parking at HRH?  How much is valet?  Is there a AAA (or other) discount for parking?


----------



## d4est

tink4ever said:


> Sorry for the stupid question but what is the Dive in theatre?  We haven't been to US/IA in years and we are spending thanksgiving weekend there so I am brushing up.  Thanks



Dive in theatre is where they show a movie at the pool, so instead of dRive in, it's dive in!

Sorry, bengalbelle...I don't know the answer to your question.


----------



## macraven

d4est said:


> Anyone have club deluxe pics to share?  I would love to see some.  Esp. king rooms.  tx!



i had a king suite this month 
i could post those pics if you want.


about the parking fee, i heard it was increasing to $15 soon.
my charge was $12 for a car, self parking and valet was $16 this month at hrh.


that what was on my ressie but i used car service this time.


----------



## 4greatboys

We paid $18 for valet parking the first weekend of Oct.


----------



## macraven

this was what was listed for parking for early october.  I copied it from my recent ressie:


Deposit	 1 night room rate, plus tax
Cancellation	 5 days prior to arrival
Check-in time	 4:00 PM
Check-out time	 11:00 AM
Room Tax	 12.5%
*Self Parking	 $12 per night
*

valet must have increased after i left.


----------



## 4greatboys

It was the very beginning of Oct 4-6.


----------



## macraven

that is close to the time period i was there.
oct 4- 9.


i booked months ago so maybe my rate was before the increase.
i heard people talking in the lobby about a parking increase that was going to be implemented.


----------



## Aptor

Thanks thinking of trying to grab a room in January.  Stayed at Portofino prior so might try this one.  This should be good information


----------



## terryfromhawaii

We've stayed at both in the past (HRH in 2003 and PBH in 2005) on club levels.  What we remember about HRH's lounge was that it was better stocked than PBH's lounge.  When things ran out at PBH they sometimes just said "that's all there is," and didn't refill the items, but this would be when it was still far from closing time.  Can anyone tell me their experiences with both if you've been to both?  Also, does anyone have any updated pics of HRH's food offerings in the lounge.  TIA!


----------



## yellowfish78

Are there laundry facilities at HRH?  Cost and location?


----------



## grcmag

hello 

has anyone noticed if you can get soy milk at hrh?   we are going to be on club level in january and wondered if you could get it there or in a shop on property.  thanks much.


----------



## wwessing

yellowfish78 said:


> Are there laundry facilities at HRH?  Cost and location?



There are laundry facilites at HRH.  I think there is only one, or perhaps two, laundry rooms for the hotel.  It seems like the facilities are limited, with only a few washers and dryers.

EDIT: Earlier when I posted I thought the more detailed information was on the HRH website, however it is not.  I located the specific information in my book by Kelly Monaghan titled Universal Orlando 2008, which I would highly recommend purchasing if you don't have a copy.  There's great information, such as the following. . . . . there are small laundry rooms located on the second and fourth floors near the elevators.  They only have 2 washers and dryers each and the cost is $2.50 to wash and $2.50 to dry.  I would suppose the prices can change anytime.


----------



## dmkeller

My husband and I would like to take our two kids (ages 13 and 16) and 2 of their friends to HRH in March.  I see that the rooms say maximum occupancy of 5.  Will they let you have 6 in there and just pay extra, or will I have to get a suite?  I can't afford a suite!!!!


----------



## bubba's mom

dmkeller said:


> My husband and I would like to take our two kids (ages 13 and 16) and 2 of their friends to HRH in March.  I see that the rooms say maximum occupancy of 5.  Will they let you have 6 in there and just pay extra, or will I have to get a suite?  I can't afford a suite!!!!



First, welcome to the DIS!!!!

I believe the Florida law states no more than 5 to a hotel room.....unless it's a "mini condo" or something like that...but, no, you will be limited to 5....sorry...


----------



## Debs Hill

Bump!!!!


----------



## orlandothebeagle

It can be a real walk to the elevators from your room, but that is nothing, it was amazing, brill, wish I was going back this year!!


----------



## todd1971

any balconies @ HRH?


----------



## FireandIce

no,not that I know of.


----------



## Not My Fault!

We stayed at HRH for the first time Feb. 15 - 18. A great place with tons of fun and interesting paraphinalia. Will definitely stay there again (likely October of this year). We did have a dreadful time checking in: 40-45 minutes at the counter with no explanation offered. Anyone else have similiar issues at check-in?


----------



## macraven

in my stays, i have not had a lengthy time at a check in line unless i arrived there late afternoon.  at hrh, you will get all the time you need when checking in at the counter.
they try to be thorough with all guests when they check in.

when the crowds start to back up at the counter area, they usually add more staff at the counter.


the waits i endure are the length of time it takes to get the room once you have checked in.


no balconies at hrh.........just answering one of the above questions with this one.


----------



## FloFlo71

Hi, can I ask what sort of food is served in the HRH club lounge for breakfast and dinner?  Is it just snack type or are there hot foods served also?


----------



## kevin harrison

The check in at HRH is the only issue I had there. We had travelled for 9 hours, an hour in the airport, then had to wait 45 mins to check in.


----------



## tlinus

FloFlo71 said:


> Hi, can I ask what sort of food is served in the HRH club lounge for breakfast and dinner?  Is it just snack type or are there hot foods served also?



continental breakfast

hot foods for the "dinner hour"

with a family of 5 we were able to save on breakfasts and dinners this way - we ate lunch at the parks or citywalk

they have a "SweetTreat" every night as well - IIRC its 8:30-9:30

I put the lounge offerings in my trip report.....just buzz through really fast if you want to see


----------



## FloFlo71

Thank you, will take a look at your trip report.


----------



## amystevekai&bump

are there fridges in the rooms??


----------



## damo

amystevekai&bump said:


> are there fridges in the rooms??



No.  There is a mini bar.  You can rent a fridge.


----------



## Terriberry

amystevekai&bump said:


> are there fridges in the rooms??



You can get one for $15.00 per day


----------



## FireandIce

Terriberry said:


> You can get one for $15.00 per day



$15 ?  They charged me $25


----------



## Not My Fault!

kevin harrison said:


> The check in at HRH is the only issue I had there. We had travelled for 9 hours, an hour in the airport, then had to wait 45 mins to check in.



Kevin, I'm curious about this. Did you wait 45 minutes just to get someone at the check in desk because it was busy? Or did you spend 45 minutes with an agent once you got to the desk?

We had a similar experience: 40 minutes with an agent at the counter (not in the line). Strange.


----------



## Not My Fault!

FireandIce said:


> $15 ?  They charged me $25



I slipped a $10 bill to a service worker in the hallway and he brought me one no charge...


----------



## kevin harrison

Not My Fault! said:


> Kevin, I'm curious about this. Did you wait 45 minutes just to get someone at the check in desk because it was busy? Or did you spend 45 minutes with an agent once you got to the desk?
> 
> We had a similar experience: 40 minutes with an agent at the counter (not in the line). Strange.



There was a huge line and only two people dealing with it.


----------



## kevin harrison

Not My Fault! said:


> I slipped a $10 bill to a service worker in the hallway and he brought me one no charge...



I just told reception that I need a fridge for my medicine. Free for a fortnight !


----------



## amystevekai&bump

thanks everyone - I'll ask upon arrival - Its not for medication but for baby food etc so would be very handy!!


----------



## Not My Fault!

kevin harrison said:


> I just told reception that I need a fridge for my medicine. Free for a fortnight !



Ah, but of course!! The old "medicinal purposes" trick...works every time.


----------



## Joan S.

Hi, We will be staying at the HRH in May.With Loews Gold I have been upgraded to a DELUXE room. There are only 4 of us but my two teen boys need seperate beds. Do all DELUXE rooms have 2 queen beds and a pull out sofa??  Or do I need to have this info put on my reservation?? Thanks, Joan


----------



## tlinus

Joan S. said:


> Hi, We will be staying at the HRH in May.With Loews Gold I have been upgraded to a DELUXE room. There are only 4 of us but my two teen boys need seperate beds. Do all DELUXE rooms have 2 queen beds and a pull out sofa??  Or do I need to have this info put on my reservation?? Thanks, Joan



did you reserve the queen deluxe room? if so then you will be fine. they come with 2 queen beds and the pull out sofa. 

hope this helps


----------



## Joan S.

tlinus said:


> did you reserve the queen deluxe room? if so then you will be fine. they come with 2 queen beds and the pull out sofa.
> 
> hope this helps



Thanks!!   Joan


----------



## amystevekai&bump

how much does it cost to hire a cabana??  Is that for all day??  And what does that price include???  - thanks alot!!


----------



## illill

Does the happy hour at HRH include premium drinks, like Patron?, or just well drinks?


----------



## wwessing

amystevekai&bump said:


> how much does it cost to hire a cabana??  Is that for all day??  And what does that price include???  - thanks alot!!



Once you rent a cabana it is yours from pool opening to closing.  Rates vary from date to date and also which cabana you rent.  From what I have seen, they can be as little as $125 up to $200.  You would need to call and talk to the folks in the fitness room. . yes, that's where you make your reservations, to get specific information about the date you are interested in.


----------



## amystevekai&bump

wwessing said:


> Once you rent a cabana it is yours from pool opening to closing.  Rates vary from date to date and also which cabana you rent.  From what I have seen, they can be as little as $125 up to $200.  You would need to call and talk to the folks in the fitness room. . yes, that's where you make your reservations, to get specific information about the date you are interested in.



thanks ever so much - I will look into it (have booked one for our day at Aquatica and have to think if we can afford two!!)


----------



## wwessing

amystevekai&bump said:


> thanks ever so much - I will look into it (have booked one for our day at Aquatica and have to think if we can afford two!!)



We did the same.  We have a cabana booked for HRH, then found out about Aquatica.  I went ahead and booked one for Aquatica as we figure that's really a place where you would take advantage of a cabana more so than HRH.  The cabana's come highly recommended around here and there are some who don't make a trip without a cabana/pool day.  We are keeping our reservation for the HRH cabana, but will see what it is like around the pool before we make any final decision (DH said if we get the Aquatica cabana we had to let the HRH one go  )  I haven't cancelled it yet and he agreed to wait and see.  We have a week at HRH and our cabana reservation is for our last full day there, so we've got time to make that decision.  I think you are supposed to cancel like 48 hours before your ressie, but I'll be checking with them soon to make sure.  I don't want to be locked into the rental if we feel we don't need it and I also don't want to hang on to a reservation someone else might really want to make.  The good thing is we are going during a slower time (end of April/beginning of May) so it's not like we are holding it up during a peak time.  

Do you mind me asking when you made your Aquatica ressie??


----------



## lizzyfish2

I amtrying to find out abut the $150 coupon book I am supposed to recieve at the HRH  for booking thru AAA. Any info?


----------



## ky07

lizzyfish2 said:


> I amtrying to find out abut the $150 coupon book I am supposed to recieve at the HRH  for booking thru AAA. Any info?



There are some free merchandise with purchases at some of the shops, including The Oakley Store, the Pearl Factory, and Rosie's Irish Store. There's 10% off at Richters Burgers, Cafe La Bamba, Confisco Grill, Thunder Falls Terrace, Cafe 4, Cinnabon, Blondie's, Islands Dining Room or Jake's American Bar at RPR, Emack & Bolio's at HRH, and Starbucks. 15% off at the Kitchen at HRH. $5 0ff merchandise at Hard Rock Cafe and buy one get one free drinks at different CityWalk bars. There are also free with purchase appetizer coupons at Mama Della's at PBH and Latin Quarter and a free kids meal coupon at Pastamore.
__________________


----------



## disneyloveNY

Has anyone stayed at any of the suites at the HRH? Were they nice? Worth the extra money?
Thanks


----------



## todd1971

Just booked a cabana for Sunday April12 @ HRH.  The rate was $160.  Can't wait for a great week.  

Have a Club reservation @ HRH, any quick recommendation for room numbers?

Thanks!


----------



## macraven

disneyloveNY said:


> Has anyone stayed at any of the suites at the HRH? Were they nice? Worth the extra money?
> Thanks




i stay in the king suites at hrh.
i get the free upgrade being a platinum card holder.

you have more room.

you have a king bed, sofa, chairs, dining room table, etc.
if you go to the website, take a tour of the suite 

for me, if i did not get the free upgrade, i would not take the suite.
i am rarely in my room when i go during HHN time.
i spend a majority of my time in the park during that event.

and i go solo.

if you have a few people in your party, yes, it should be worth the extra cost as you have a lot of room in the suite...

tip:  lift up the king bed to the wall sometime.  see what picture is on the bottom of that bed.  little known tidbit here that not many are aware of...



todd1971 said:


> Just booked a cabana for Sunday April12 @ HRH.  The rate was $160.  Can't wait for a great week.
> 
> Have a Club reservation @ HRH, any quick recommendation for room numbers?
> 
> Thanks!



if you are on club level, you get a discount on the cabana.  did you book the themed cabana?  they are kewl !!

the room numbers are different for the view you have and type of room you have.
need more 411 before i could give my opinion on room number.


have a great trip.  you will enjoy everything there !!


----------



## LeslieR

Sorry if this question has been asked before~I looked but didn't see it. 

Can you take a small cooler to the pool with  you? We will have drinks and snacks in our room and I was wondering if we could carry our own drinks to the pool area or do they frown on that sort of thing?

Thanks.
 Oh, one more...When i book my room at the Hard Rock I'm thinking about requesting an obstructed view room. Does this mean they wont give me a Lowes card upgrade (i'm blue level) ? Is the savings worth it in your opnion? I figure we won't be in the room much and when we are it will probably be dark out anyway .


----------



## macraven

LeslieR said:


> Sorry if this question has been asked before~I looked but didn't see it.
> 
> Can you take a small cooler to the pool with  you? We will have drinks and snacks in our room and I was wondering if we could carry our own drinks to the pool area or do they frown on that sort of thing?
> 
> Thanks.




it is a laid back atmosphere.
many do that.

don't feel shy if you take a small cooler with you to the pool area.


have a great time there!


----------



## bubba's mom

LeslieR said:


> Oh, one more...When i book my room at the Hard Rock I'm thinking about *requesting an obstructed view *room. *Does this mean they wont give me a Lowes card upgrade *(i'm blue level) ? Is the savings worth it in your opnion? I figure we won't be in the room much and when we are it will probably be dark out anyway .



Depending when you are going, Blue Level entitles you to an upgrade IF it's available.  You are still booking a standard room, so it should be available to you.  If you are going in peak time, doubtful any upgrades will be available at arrival....but, never hurts to ask.... Hope for the best, prepare for the worst!


----------



## LeslieR

Thanks macraven and bubbasmom--we'll be going early August, which I'm guessing is the busy time. No big deal if we don't get upgraded...we will be getting in very early on Sunday the 3rd so hopefully they might have something available??

As for taking a cooler to the pool, I guess we should just act like we know what were doing and don't attract any unnecessary attention...??? lol

Thank you both for your responses!


----------



## macraven

LeslieR said:


> Sorry if this question has been asked before~I looked but didn't see it.
> 
> Can you take a small cooler to the pool with  you? We will have drinks and snacks in our room and I was wondering if we could carry our own drinks to the pool area or do they frown on that sort of thing?
> 
> Thanks.
> Oh, one more...When i book my room at the Hard Rock I'm thinking about requesting an obstructed view room. Does this mean they wont give me a Lowes card upgrade (i'm blue level) ? Is the savings worth it in your opnion? I figure we won't be in the room much and when we are it will probably be dark out anyway .





i came back to see you added a question.


you can ask for an obstructed view at the hrh.
and if you get it, the room will be discounted.
if you booked gv on blue status, you will get pool view but the price will be at the obstructed rate.

the floors up to the 5th have some rooms with less desirable view.
by that i mean, the foliage and trees have grown up more since the buidling was made.

you can have some view but likely not a complete view out of the window, therefore it can be a reduced rate.  to get the info on which rooms have that this issue, the front desk has that knowledge.


i have requested obstructed views before to get a discounted room.

when i made platinum, i went to the suites and the view was not an issue.


----------



## LeslieR

Thanks macraven~we're hoping for an upgrade but if we don't get it, no biggie...We're going in early August so I expect it to be busy.


----------



## LeslieR

Thought of another question...In the rooms do they supply glasses or disposable plastic cups? I've seen a really gross news story on the glasses used in hotel rooms (and the coffee pots too) So I'm hoping for plastic!


----------



## BettyCv

Hi Leslie,

Here is a link to my HRH trip report, if you haven't already looked at it.  

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1481054

We requested an obstructed view, and we certainly got one!  LOL!  The picture makes it look worse than it was - there were sheers AND curtains on the window.  You could pretty much block out the view but still have some light come in if you only closed the sheers.  We did not get an upgrade, but we were using an AP rate (it was worth it for us to buy one AP) so I don't think we qualified for an upgrade due to that.  I believe our rate was $129!

At the time (last summer) they did NOT provide disposable plastic cups (they did provide disposable COFFEE cups) but things may have changed.  I bet if you asked for some, you'd get them (see my pic of the lobby lemonade area - they certainly have them available).

Have a great trip!


----------



## todd1971

Does HRH have onsite WiFi access??


----------



## leanne11

refrig any fee? also we saw a boat and a bus to the parks but walked a walkway, now that we're older where do the boats and busses go and how often? is there a food court type of place to grab a hot quick brkfst in hrh or on way to parks?


----------



## macraven

todd1971 said:


> Does HRH have onsite WiFi access??



yes

i think the fee runs from 3 in the afternoon to 3 in the morning.
ask before you set yourself up with it.

if you are checking in at 2, then you would want to wait until 3 for the services.


----------



## macraven

leanne11 said:


> refrig any fee? also we saw a boat and a bus to the parks but walked a walkway, now that we're older where do the boats and busses go and how often? is there a food court type of place to grab a hot quick brkfst in hrh or on way to parks?




yes, you can rent a fridge for a nightly fee.

at hrh, if you leave the building on 1st floor by the resturants, go to the left around the pool, follow the signs, stay left for the boat dock.


if you want the bus, walk around to the edge of the hotel path towards the guitar.  the bus is in that parking area on the right.
it doesn't make sense to take the bus though as just a few more feet and you will be at the park.

i have taken the bus in the evening and daytime once to see the other hotels.
the bus goes to all three of them to the front door entrance.
the hotels are beautiful lit up at night.

the water taxis let you out in city walk area.
you are halfway between both parks on the other side.
you have to walk up stairs to get to the main level for park entrance


----------



## TerryCRZ

Hi guys!

I already posted a similar question on another thread but thought I'd try my luck here.

I booked a Florida resident rate of $199. for a weekend night at PBH. I also now have a Lowes Blue membership. I read that they cannot be combined. Has anyone encountered this issue and are there other ways to book and still get the perks or should I just be glad that I got the Florida res. rate? I mean I am very happy, don't get me wrong, I just want the Lowes membership to serve some kind of purpose. Could I maybe strike up the issue at front desk upon check in and see if as a first timer they are willing to impress me to return with an upgrade at least. I really don't care for a view. What I want the most is a pull out sofa for my 5th guest. I read that the standard rooms don't come with it. I know that the rate I got was marvelous considering PBH's prices but I don't want to get stuck with the rooms nobody wants just cause I live in Florida. Living nearby means I am likely to return more often... giving them more business...Can I try the whole "get more more with honey than with vinegar' and see where this gets me? Can anybody feel me?

Help


----------



## TerryCRZ

I just realized this was a HRH thread. Well if anyone could still answer my questions...


----------



## tlinus

macraven said:


> yes
> 
> i think the fee runs from *3 in the afternoon to 3 in the morning*.
> ask before you set yourself up with it.
> 
> if you are checking in at 2, then you would want to wait until 3 for the services.



*its $9.95 for 24 hours of access, but I think mac is right on the timeframe.....its somewhere from 2 -4 in the afternoon to 2-4 in the afternoon. 

Will have a definative answer in May (Jim needs access for work and I can sneak on to say hey!!!)*


----------



## Tinker-tude

disneyloveNY said:


> Has anyone stayed at any of the suites at the HRH? Were they nice? Worth the extra money?
> Thanks



We stayed in a kid's suite and thought it was well worth it to have a room separating us from the kids.  Peace and quiet at the end of a day at the parks is PRICELESS to us.  And the suite was really nice, with a lot of space.  The kids loved their room.  The extra t.v. had a mini DVD player hooked to it, and video games.  Our suite had bright cube shelves to put their stuff on, and a little table and chairs.  The kids bathroom was connected to the main bathroom, so they couldn't lock themselves in accidentally.  We're reserving a kid's suite again on our next trip.


----------



## damo

TerryCRZ said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I already posted a similar question on another thread but thought I'd try my luck here.
> 
> I booked a Florida resident rate of $199. for a weekend night at PBH. I also now have a Lowes Blue membership. I read that they cannot be combined. Has anyone encountered this issue and are there other ways to book and still get the perks or should I just be glad that I got the Florida res. rate? I mean I am very happy, don't get me wrong, I just want the Lowes membership to serve some kind of purpose. Could I maybe strike up the issue at front desk upon check in and see if as a first timer they are willing to impress me to return with an upgrade at least. I really don't care for a view. What I want the most is a pull out sofa for my 5th guest. I read that the standard rooms don't come with it. I know that the rate I got was marvelous considering PBH's prices but I don't want to get stuck with the rooms nobody wants just cause I live in Florida. Living nearby means I am likely to return more often... giving them more business...Can I try the whole "get more more with honey than with vinegar' and see where this gets me? Can anybody feel me?
> 
> Help



The deluxe rooms come with a twin sized pullout at PBH.  You should be able to get a FLA rate for those rooms as well.  It will be higher than the standard rate but you should be able to get one.

The Loews blue wouldn't entitle you to a standard to deluxe upgrade anyways.  You can still use your Loews blue for access to the gym facilities.

Here is a thread to help you out.  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=19072671#post19072671


----------



## Laurabearz

Just thought I would post my Dates and rate...

August 12th 14th 2 rooms needed

Rack $299
AAA $256
AP $219
Obstructed AP $204


----------



## Hedy

Just booked HRH for July fourth!  I got a discount (such as one on July fourth would be) with my All Access Club membership.


----------



## wicket2005

I have just booked a room direct with Universal for July for an extra room.  We already have one made through our TA.

Just wondering how long they keep the room assigned to me in case our plane over to the USA is delayed.  Normally I believe the TA would take care of delayed arrivals to the hotel but with the new room I don't know whether I have to inform the hotel if our plane is substantially delayed that we are still coming.


----------



## Hedy

Do the rooms at HRH have a safe?  How big is it?


----------



## kevin harrison

They have safes, not huge, but I got my camera and camcorder in ours with no problems.


----------



## macraven

wicket2005 said:


> I have just booked a room direct with Universal for July for an extra room.  We already have one made through our TA.
> 
> Just wondering how long they keep the room assigned to me in case our plane over to the USA is delayed.  Normally I believe the TA would take care of delayed arrivals to the hotel but with the new room I don't know whether I have to inform the hotel if our plane is substantially delayed that we are still coming.



your rooms are held until midnight of the day you are to arrive.

you can call them if you will be delayed so they hold the rooms for you.


it would be wiser to call the hotel direct instead of the TA if you will be delayed.  What if your TA is not available and you would have to leave a voice message instead of talking directly to them?


----------



## wicket2005

Thanks for that.  I will take Hard Rock's phone number with us and ring them from the airport if we are going to be excessively delayed.


----------



## marioeliz

Has anyone ever stayed at the HR and the rooms were filthy? Well I went 2 months ago to preview the room so I can decide between the HR or the RP and when I got to the room at the HR it was so dirty. Their were stains everywhere. I was wondering if anyone has encountered that beacause I still want to stay there really bad!


----------



## wicket2005

Currently at Hard Rock and no problems whatsoever with cleanliness of the rooms.  We had to swap rooms because of the noise so can say the 4 rooms we have had have all been clean.  Doing a trip report in the UK Trip Reports under Itś Nice to Share if you want to read bits about Hard Rock.

Basically you dont want a room anywhere near the lobby.  Our first set of rooms were 3089 and 3087 and were just a couple of doors away from the lobby.  It was the main entrance for people on this level, you could hear the music from the lobby in the room right through the night, people were noisy in the corridor and you could hear the elevator pinging.

So at 6 am this morning we went to reception and asked for two other rooms.    They readily agreed and we are now on the 5th floor which is so much more peaceful. Yesterday we were up well over 24 hours so it wasnt very good not being able to have a goodnights sleep.


----------



## disneycatz

Finally making  DD's dream come true...we're going to celebrate her birthday at Universal July 21 for 3 days 

BUT...we are on tight budget. Does anyone know if there is an area in Hard Rock like in the Disney alls-star food court- allowing you to bring your own muffins etc. and use their toasters & microwave 

How do all you seasoned Universalists have a budget meal in the AM?

This will help us have a couple of good Citywalk dinners and maybe Mythos (is it worth it??) or Confisco character breakfast ( well, maybe not- she is turning 13!!)

All help appreciated by this very seasoned Disney family but Universal newbie.



P.S. at Disney, we eat our home bought  cereal & muffins & buy milk & OJ at Goodings)


----------



## macraven

disneycatz said:


> Finally making  DD's dream come true...we're going to celebrate her birthday at Universal July 21 for 3 days
> 
> BUT...we are on tight budget. Does anyone know if there is an area in Hard Rock like in the Disney alls-star food court- allowing you to bring your own muffins etc. and use their toasters & microwave
> 
> How do all you seasoned Universalists have a budget meal in the AM?
> 
> This will help us have a couple of good Citywalk dinners and maybe Mythos (is it worth it??) or Confisco character breakfast ( well, maybe not- she is turning 13!!)
> 
> All help appreciated by this very seasoned Disney family but Universal newbie.
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. at Disney, we eat our home bought  cereal & muffins & buy milk & OJ at Goodings)



no toasters in the rooms.
in the Kitchen, the resturant on the first floor you will find the appliances but it is available for the guests eating there.

you could stop at a publix and buy the $4 styrofoam ice chest.  buy milk and cereal there if that is what you want for breakfast. also pick up snacks, bottled water, sodas if you want to cut back on snack and beverage expenses.
fill it with chest with ice and have it sit in the bath tub during the day when you are at the park.  your milk will stay fine then.

bring with you paper bowls, plastic spoons, etc to use for your breakfast in the room.  i don't do the breakfast in the room.  i do coffee that they provide in the rooms and eat lunch early.  i have less of an appetite when the temps are high.


or you could do breakfast at city walk. one of the places has a great cheap breakfast you can buy.

let the front desk know about 4 days in advance before you arrive you will be celebrating a birthday.  it is like disney, a hit or miss thing if anything is done for the occasion.  you can order a cake 48 hours in advance and it will be brought to your room.  plates and utensils will be provided along with balloons for the birthday person.
cakes are unique and range in price depending on the number of servings you need.

the character dinners at the hotels are very good.
each hotel has them a couple of nights per week.  call in advance to the hotel you are staying at and find out what entertainment will be there when you are.
same for dive in movie night at the pool.  all hotels have that also.
you can go to any of the three pools since you are a guest at one of them.

hope your b'day celebration goes great!
enjoy.


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> *you could stop at a publix and buy the $4 styrofoam ice chest.*  buy milk and cereal there if that is what you want for breakfast. also pick up snacks, bottled water, sodas if you want to cut back on snack and beverage expenses.
> fill it with chest with ice and have it sit in the bath tub during the day when you are at the park.  your milk will stay fine then.



That's what we do   (just don't forget to buy ice at Publix too, as your room may not be ready and all your 'colds' would sit w/o ice!) Also get cream cheese and bagels, donuts and danish for breakfast...it's not our normal healthy breakfast, but, it's temporary and is cheap 

We've also used the individual cereal cups w/ the pull off foil lid and brought spoons too...that worked great too!


----------



## disneycatz

bubba's mom said:


> That's what we do  (just don't forget to buy ice at Publix too, as your room may not be ready and all your 'colds' would sit w/o ice!) Also get cream cheese and bagels, donuts and danish for breakfast...it's not our normal healthy breakfast, but, it's temporary and is cheap
> 
> We've also used the individual cereal cups w/ the pull off foil lid and brought spoons too...that worked great too!


Thanks, Bubba's. We are pretty set now, thanks to all. We will do bagels (UNTOASTED) & cereal. In another thread, someone suggested Cinnabon & Pastamore in the AM. 

We are very familiar with Goodings by Disney Village- do you know where the Publix is by Universal?

 Thanks, again!


----------



## bubba's mom

I think there are a couple, but I don't know where they are....I'm always in the backseat of the car service's car we hire.... Maybe Publix' website can help?


----------



## jillybeene71

I posted this earlier on another post...these are the publix stores near universal. All of these are in the area...dont know which ones closest, maybe you can call. Hope this helps.

4606 S Kirkman Rd
Orlando, FL 32811-2891
Main: (407) 293-7673
Fax: (407) 298-5365

opened till 11

9930 Universal Blvd
Orlando, FL 32819
Main: (407) 996-8400

opened till 10

7640 W Sand Lake Rd
Orlando, FL 32819-5112
Main: (407) 226-3315
Pharmacy: (407) 226-3360

opened till 10


----------



## DeblovesPoohbear

disneycatz said:


> Finally making  DD's dream come true...we're going to celebrate her birthday at Universal July 21 for 3 days
> 
> BUT...we are on tight budget. Does anyone know if there is an area in Hard Rock like in the Disney alls-star food court- allowing you to bring your own muffins etc. and use their toasters & microwave
> 
> How do all you seasoned Universalists have a budget meal in the AM?
> 
> This will help us have a couple of good Citywalk dinners and maybe Mythos (is it worth it??) or Confisco character breakfast ( well, maybe not- she is turning 13!!)
> 
> All help appreciated by this very seasoned Disney family but Universal newbie.
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. at Disney, we eat our home bought  cereal & muffins & buy milk & OJ at Goodings)



We just got back from the HRH, loved it
We have 2 young boys, 5 and 8 who are not huge breakfast eaters
We stayed for 5 nights and we went down to the Starbucks alot
The have fresh juices, bagels, muffins,cerelas
The prices are pretty good too
Have fun!


----------



## disneycatz

DeblovesPoohbear said:


> We just got back from the HRH, loved it
> We have 2 young boys, 5 and 8 who are not huge breakfast eaters
> We stayed for 5 nights and we went down to the Starbucks alot
> The have fresh juices, bagels, muffins,cerelas
> The prices are pretty good too
> Have fun!


 
ooooh! 5 nights......the boys must have had a blast 

I guess we're pretty much set- we'll bring fruit,yogurt, cereal & take advantage of the starbucks (my  now 13 yr old daughter is quite happy with that) and other suggestions we were given and will be happy! 

 Thanks!


----------



## DeblovesPoohbear

disneycatz said:


> ooooh! 5 nights......the boys must have had a blast
> 
> I guess we're pretty much set- we'll bring fruit,yogurt, cereal & take advantage of the starbucks (my  now 13 yr old daughter is quite happy with that) and other suggestions we were given and will be happy!
> 
> Thanks!



There also is a place called Emack and Bolio's that has THE BEST ice cream ever!!!!


----------



## provencio

Is this a good hotel for a family kids, 10 & 13?


----------



## Tizzy_Meliss

Absolutely! 

All the hotels are great for kids, but my kids loved the HRH.  It has a fun Rock n Roll vibe to it.  Emack and Bolio's has awesome ice cream.  The pool plays music that can be heard underwater at the pool, there is a slide at the pool, dive in movies, they play games with the kids there too.  In November they had a few little projects scheduled for the kids too.   We were there Tday week and they were making gingerbread houses with the kids.


----------



## debraW76

How much do the enforce the 5 per room rule?  We have 4 kids - all of them are really small and are wanting to stay in one room. How do they enforce the occupancy rule?  Does everyone need a keycard to go to the pools?  I am really embarressed to ask but i guess my real question is, what are the chances that will we get caught?


----------



## Melanie230

I dont know how much they enforce the rule, but you will be missing one key card for your front of the line access since they will only allow you 5 people per room.  You do not need a key for each person to go to the pool.


----------



## bubba's mom

5 people per room is FL state law


----------



## debraW76

thanks melanie320. i understand about the express pass and i dont think it is a big deal for us because our smallest is only 34" and cannot ride most of the rides anyway.  so we will probably not get an express pass for him.  

yes bubba's mom.  again i understand that is florida law and like i said i am embarrassed to even be asking.  i also speed on the interstate and i dont always come to a complete stop at stop signs.   i hope this doesn't make me a terrible person. 

i am not sure if we will try it or not.  we usually stay in a condo when vacationing but we wanted to try an onsite property and cannot afford two rooms.  

if anyone else has any experience with this please comment.


----------



## wicket2005

To be honest I think you should stay in a condo and not try to fit 4 kids into one bed.  The double beds are not that big and I cannot imagine the children getting a goodnight's sleep.  Whereas in a condo I would presume all the kids will have their own beds and will get a decent night's sleep.

If it is difficult to afford two rooms just save up till you have the money there.  In my opinion, the onsite hotels at Universal are the best hotels to stay at and we wouldn't consider staying anywhere else now so if I was in your position I would save.

I wouldn't like to turn up at Universal and be caught out with having one too many kids for the rooms.  I would presume because it is a law and it is a business it would not break the law, it is different to an individual, personal law breaking ie speeding.


----------



## debraW76

Good point.  thanks.


----------



## d4est

I thought the beds were queens...unless you are in a king room, of course...


----------



## macraven

the five people to a room is due to the fire code in orlando.

the hotel has to abide by it or be shut down.

that is why they enforce it.

they have to report the number of people per floor regularly to management.
in case of a fire, evacuation, the hotel guest list would be used to account for everyone there by floor/room.

if housekeeping detects more than 5 in the room, they report it.


but if you have an issue with 6 in the room, you could be asked to leave without a refund.

do what you want.
we are not the moral police here, just answering your question you had how do they enforce the rule of 5 to a room.


----------



## ADP

Does anyone know what the pool hours are at the Hard Rock?  When the lifeguards go off duty and the slide closes?


----------



## wicket2005

We stayed there from 9th to 23rd July and over those days the pool was open till 11 pm, I don't know what time it opened.


----------



## yellowfish78

Does anyone have a photo/list of the room service menu at HRH?  (I couldn't find it on the website...)


----------



## jlbf06

Thinking of booking a kidsuite at HRH - could anyone advise whether this would have club access please? thanks!


----------



## Melanie230

Yes when you book HRH you get unlimited FOTL access with your room key


----------



## bubba's mom

jlbf06 said:


> Thinking of booking a kidsuite at HRH - could anyone advise whether this would have *club access *please? thanks!




No...you have to purchase the club.


----------



## marioeliz

I know it's been asked before but couldn't find the thread. Does Uni really enforce the amount of guest that you specify in one room? I have a party of 5 and was thinking of telling them that it was only gonna be a party of 3. The FOTL is not that big a deal for the rest of the party since 2 of us are AP holders and going to the parks early before hhn. We're staying at the HR by the way.


----------



## d4est

Yes...they do.  5 in a room is Florida state law.  It is for your safety, really.  In the event of a fire or some other disaster, the only way they can no that everyone gets out of the building safely is to check guest lists.  If a name's not there, they won't know someone is missing.  

This was discussed the on the page before this if you want to read what was said there...


----------



## champdds

Why do you need to lie about it ?


----------



## crashbb

champdds said:


> Why do you need to lie about it ?



It would be cheaper for them - anything to save a buck.

It would only be a problem if you were caught (like most things).  The hotel, due to the fire code, is supposed to know exactly how many people are in the hotel (and in which room), so lying about this can cause big problems.


----------



## champdds

Whoops, there is no reference to what size room they have..I didn't think about it, since I will have five in my room, but we have a queen deluxe, so okay at 5...but if it states four..it means four/room...Rules are rules ! Live with them, or find another hotel....



DAvid


----------



## crashbb

Even if the you are at/under the maximum occupancy of the room, you'd save money by leaving adults off of your reservation, since you pay extra for any adults more than the first two.

Plus, the hotel is still supposed to know how many people are in the room.  Even if 5 people in the room isn't a fire code violation, by fudging the number of people in the room, the total hotel/floor count is now off.


----------



## TinkandPan4ever

Our two DD will be staying at this hotel they are ages 18 and 20 we will be staying at  another hotel onsite. Is this a pretty safe place?


----------



## macraven

TinkandPan4ever said:


> Our two DD will be staying at this hotel they are ages 18 and 20 we will be staying at  another hotel onsite. Is this a pretty safe place?



if you aren't 21, you can't rent a room there.
they enforce it.

now, if they are going with you or an adult 21/over, no problem.

yes, it is safe.
i go solo and stay there.
never an issue on security.


----------



## marioeliz

I have 4 adults and 1 child staying in the same room. Do they all have to be with me when I check in to get the FOTL cards? Do we really need to rent a rollaway for the 5th person because we were going to bring an air matress and do they have a microwave you can rent?


----------



## wicket2005

No, you just have to tell the receptionist the names and ages.


----------



## marioeliz

Thanks!


----------



## cruiserkaren

Any one know if the cribs at HRH are pack n plays (like a playpen) or  a port-a-crib?


----------



## cruiserkaren

cruiserkaren said:


> Any one know if the cribs at HRH are pack n plays (like a playpen) or  a port-a-crib?



Well I'll answer my own question in case someone wants to know in the future.  

The cribs at HRH are port-a-crib types.  Wooden, with a fitted sheet and a bumper pad.  It was the nicest crib I've seen/had at a hotel.


----------



## msminniemouse

I got a AAA rate of $187 for obstructed view for end of Aug.  Is this a good rate?  How is obstructed view type of room?

When I called about rates I was told that HRH is no longer associated with Lowes program, only RPR and PBH were.  Is there any type of program to get upgrades at HRH?


----------



## Catrinabeach

Here's some pics we took of our room in August.  It was club level. 


























This is a little storage area when you first come in that has a closet and bench.  We used it to keep all the luggage out of the room area. 











The welcome gift we received


----------



## tlinus

Is that 7041? Look at my trip report - we stayed there in June


----------



## macraven

the room catrina beach showed is a deluxe double queen room.


----------



## Catrinabeach

tlinus said:


> Is that 7041? Look at my trip report - we stayed there in June



I don't think it was.  It was down the right hall way when you come off the elevator and then when you go down that corridor and come to that open area that leads off 2 more hallways it was the first room in the left hallway. 
I'm thinking 7014

They classify it as a double queen club level room.  They don't classify any of the club rooms as deluxe rooms.


----------



## d4est

Catrinabeach said:


> I don't think it was.  It was down the right hall way when you come off the elevator and then when you go down that corridor and come to that open area that leads off 2 more hallways it was the first room in the left hallway.
> I'm thinking 7014
> 
> They classify it as a double queen club level room.  They don't classify any of the club rooms as deluxe rooms.



They do have deluxe rooms on the club level.  There are only a few and they are not guaranteed.


----------



## macraven

dup


----------



## macraven

there are definitely 2/4 queen deluxe rooms per floor.


not many of them at that hotel.



i used the seating area (where you put your luggage) to get dressed.
made getting the shoes on very easy for me.

i enjoyed the desk that was in that corner area against the wall.


----------



## Metro West

Great pictures!  

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Catrinabeach

Yes I remember finding the room numbers on here which ones have the hide abed and it's a good thing I had those.  They had no clue when I checked in what I was talking about.  I had requested one of the 2 rooms I knew had one and the check in staff had no idea that those rooms had hide abeds.  lol

I just asked if I got one of the rooms I requested.  Then I knew we got it lol 

If you tell them when you call you want a Deluxe Double Queen when you book they will deny it and say there isn't any.  You have to just request a certain room that you know has it to get it.


----------



## cjaycy

Can anyone tell me if we will be able to walk to say I drive from the hotel or is it to far. We won't have a car and want to see some shops etc. Whats the distance from restaurants , shops etc.
 thanks cjay


----------



## rwdavis2

cjaycy said:


> Can anyone tell me if we will be able to walk to say I drive from the hotel or is it to far. We won't have a car and want to see some shops etc. Whats the distance from restaurants , shops etc.
> thanks cjay



I believe you can walk or take a boat over to city walk.  The Universal website has a map.
Bob

edit: oops, I did not see the "I drive" part of the OP.


----------



## d4est

Yes, you can walk/boat to Citywalk, but that's different than I drive.  I'm not sure if it's walkable, though, because we never leave property.  Someone else will know for sure...


----------



## Catrinabeach

We have walked to International drive. But I would recommend taking a cab to it and then walking from there.  It's a very busy road to cross.

We usually take a cab to the corner of I drive and then walk to the shops and restaurants.  We do our shopping first, then go for dinner before calling a cab to go back.  

It's usually 5-8.00 each way.


----------



## cjaycy

thanks for your answers it will be our first time there and i'm trying to gather lots of information before our holiday in June any tips for a lovely stay most wecome
  Cjay


----------



## msminniemouse

I had a few questions about HRH:
1)Is there an game arcade at the hotel?
2)How far of a walk is it to get to City Walk?  Would it be feasible to go to Pastamore for breakfast or is it just better to eat at hotel?  
3)Are there refrigerators in the room?
4)How bad is an obstructed view room?  Is there a certain room number or location to request for this category of room?
5)I had heard that HRH no longer participates in Loews First Program.  When I called they said since I was a blue member that I could still get room upgrade if available at checkin even though they don't participate.  Does anyone know if this is still a perk?

Thanks for any help with my questions.


----------



## cjaycy

can anyone tell me where is the nearest car rental office to the hotel.


----------



## CherylMomOf3

I've looked everywhere for a map of cabanas.  I know 7-10 are near slide but I don't want to be near the kiddie pool.  Are the others far away from the slide?  My kids are 14 & 11 so I know they will like the slide.  Thanks for any help.


----------



## d4est

A few months back, I searched and searched for a map...all to no avail.  Sorry.  Maybe someone else has had better luck?


----------



## bubba's mom

cjaycy said:


> can anyone tell me where is the nearest car rental office to the hotel.



I think the Hertz is at the PBH?    Don't use the Hertz...too expensive.  Walk past/behind the PBH across the street to the DoubleTree (ad at the top of this page?) (Avis) or Holiday Inn Universal (Budget)....we always use the Budget and it's only a 5-10 minute walk back to the PBH...(maybe not even 10 min).



CherylMomOf3 said:


> I've looked everywhere for a map of cabanas.  I know 7-10 are near slide but I don't want to be near the kiddie pool.  Are the others far away from the slide?  My kids are 14 & 11 so I know they will like the slide.  Thanks for any help.



Yes...the others are by the hotel...opposite side of the pool.  If you go w/ a low numbered one, you'll be closer to the hotel and on the opposite side of the pool from the kiddie pool.  I believe some (Yellow Submarine one) are at the end of the pool...directly opposite the slide and Beaches.


----------



## zalansky

How can I get a discount on HRH rooms? Are they taking AAA?


----------



## bubba's mom

zalansky said:


> How can I get a discount on HRH rooms? Are they taking AAA?




I do believe they accept AAA.  If you have an AP, they take that...try the Super Saver rate (3 or 4+ nights tho)


----------



## zalansky

bubba's mom said:


> I do believe they accept AAA.  If you have an AP, they take that...try the Super Saver rate (3 or 4+ nights tho)




Thank you!


----------



## bubba's mom

zalansky said:


> Thank you!



Anytime


----------



## slick_willy

Does anyone have photos of the Club 7 Lounge?


----------



## msminniemouse

Has anyone had a case of water delivered to the HRH?  When I've stayed at Disney I've ordered water from Costco. I was wondering if the hotel charges you any type of fee to have a package delivered?


----------



## bas71873

slick_willy said:


> Does anyone have photos of the Club 7 Lounge?



subbing


----------



## macraven

msminniemouse said:


> Has anyone had a case of water delivered to the HRH?  When I've stayed at Disney I've ordered water from Costco. I was wondering if the hotel charges you any type of fee to have a package delivered?





I think they do now but don't remember the fee amount.


Disney also started to charge this year for deliveries to the resort.  Their charge is $5.


----------



## Lilo&Stitch

Hi everyone!

Can anyone tell me what kind of an upgrade I could expect (if available of course!) if I am an All Access member ? would it be like from Garden View to possibly Pool View ? has anyone been lucky enough to get upgraded to Deluxe Dbl. Queen after booking standard ?

Also, does anyone know where to find information about the dive-in movie, how do you know what day it is or what movie is playing?


----------



## Laurabearz

Lilo&Stitch said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Can anyone tell me what kind of an upgrade I could expect (if available of course!) if I am an All Access member ? would it be like from Garden View to possibly Pool View ? has anyone been lucky enough to get upgraded to Deluxe Dbl. Queen after booking standard ?
> 
> Also, does anyone know where to find information about the dive-in movie, how do you know what day it is or what movie is playing?



For the movie, check with Concierge Desk, they can tell you what's playing at all the hotels. 

And as far as the upgrade, most often it's a standard view upgraded to water view. Anything else is luck of the draw.


----------



## disneyfan67

I'm very excited as is my family, that we're booked in a deluxe room at the HRH for the first week in May. I got a good super saver rate and this 5 day trip will give me chance to really explore Universal. I was there in 2007 for 2 nights, stayed at the PBH and found myself wanting to stay longer. I also kept walking past the HRH on the path leading to the parks and saying to myself, I should have stayed there. I made sure I won't have that problem this time.


----------



## UniMom

Can someone tell me if there are any restaurants close by to HRH (not CityWalk or the parks) that can be reached through a 5-10 minute walk?  Looking to see if we can shave some $$$ off the budget by eating some meals off-site.  Also, where is the closest place to buy whole milk?  I will be travelling with a 20-month old (as well as DH and 5 year old).  We are so excited!  We did WDW last year and DS wasn't too excited with the characters he saw.  He is a Spidey and Scooby kind of guy.  Hopefully we'll run into those characters in the Kitchen or in Confisco (do we need reservations?)  Sorry for the rambling post, but just had to ask away!!


----------



## wicket2005

You can buy milk in the little shop that also sells ice cream and coffee at the Hard Rock.  Though no doubt it is a lot more expensive than in Walmart.

We have never tried walking off site as we hire a car.  I would have thought the normal restaurants inside the parks are the same price as what you would pay in the restaurant chains on IDrive.  I think people have walked from IDrive to Universal so that is possible.


----------



## bubba's mom

Across the street from PBH (short walk from HRH), there's a TGIFridays and something else...I think....


----------



## Catrinabeach

We have walked to Idrive and it's a hit with little ones.  We had a 3 yr old at the time and it's on a busy street to get to.  Instead we now get a cab to Idrive and walk where we want to on it. 

There is a buffet place just down Idrive that is about 8 or 9.00 a person that our kids (teens)loved.  Has alot of variety and it's good. 

Cici's pizza is on Idrive for only 5.50 or so per adults less for kids, all you can eat pizza with some salads too.  That one you would want a cab to it's a walk.  I think we paid 7.00 for the cab from there to the Royal Pacific. 

There are other places on that road too that are cheap.  Just watch the signs out front.  Alot have their price for buffets out front and are under 10.00 for an adult. 

And we picked up Milk and Bread in the little shop next to Cici's before taking the cab back to the hotel.


----------



## UniMom

Did you happen to have a car seat when you took the cab?  Not sure if we should be packing ours (we plan on using the airport shuttle) for any taxi rides.


----------



## Catrinabeach

No we didn't have a car seat with us.  We used the regular seat belt I believe.  We used a car service that supplied one from the airport but i don't remember the taxi's having one.


----------



## UniMom

I went and made character dining reservations for dinner at The Kitchen for the Saturday we will be there (less than 3 weeks  ).  The concierge told me they will be doing the dive-in movie Friday and the dive-in concert on Sunday.  Plus they have live music by the pool on Saturdays from 4-7 pm.    

Is there a convenience store in the hotel that sells toiletries, snacks, toys for the pool, etc?


----------



## macraven

There are many pool toys available for anyone to use.

A lot of that has come from guests that did not want to take a pool toy they bought back with them.

yes, you can buy some basic toiletries and snacks at the shop at hrh.
you would be better off buying those things before you come to the hotel .

the star service program will give guests some basic needed toiletries if they have forgotten to bring theirs along.
items such as razors, toothbrush, etc can be received if you call star service.
they will bring it to your room.


----------



## mygr8kdz

What kind of offerings do they have for continental breakfast for club level guests at HRH?
thanks


----------



## tlinus

mygr8kdz said:


> What kind of offerings do they have for continental breakfast for club level guests at HRH?
> thanks




bagels, assorted bread (for toast), fresh fruit, donuts, pastries, cold cereal, coffe, tea, milk, I think I remember oatmeal packets too at one time. SOmetimes there are hard boiled eggs out as well.

Granola bars and individual bags of chips/pretzels in the afternoon.

Water, soda, coffe & tea all day.

The nighttime selections are enough to make a light dinner out of as well. Wine and beer during the dinnertime selections as well.

Sweet Treat vary from night to night......cookies, brownies, blondies, make your own sundae.

We have stayed HRH Club Oct 2006, April 2007 and June 2008.

Hope this helps.


----------



## mygr8kdz

tlinus said:


> bagels, assorted bread (for toast), fresh fruit, donuts, pastries, cold cereal, coffe, tea, milk, I think I remember oatmeal packets too at one time. SOmetimes there are hard boiled eggs out as well.
> 
> Granola bars and individual bags of chips/pretzels in the afternoon.
> 
> Water, soda, coffe & tea all day.
> 
> The nighttime selections are enough to make a light dinner out of as well. Wine and beer during the dinnertime selections as well.
> 
> Sweet Treat vary from night to night......cookies, brownies, blondies, make your own sundae.
> 
> We have stayed HRH Club Oct 2006, April 2007 and June 2008.
> 
> Hope this helps.



Thank you!   Very helpful info.


----------



## CoachBagFanatic

We are looking to book a trip for next year and I am just trying to get some information. There will be me, my husband, my son (13) and his friend (13). We like the idea of the King Suite with the connect room for the boys as there will be two bathrooms. The Kids Suite looks nice but there is only one bathroom. Our son's friend takes a 5 minute shower while our son takes a 25 minute shower. Also, I have read some reviews that the walls are very thin. We just stayed at the PBH a few weeks ago and needless to say there was a couple in the room next to us having a wonderful time at 2:30 - 5:30 in the morning. Now, I do understand that there is going to be noise but that's something I truly don't want to be woken up for in the middle of the night. After walking to the HRH many times during our stay, it seems like a really cool place and I think the boys would have a great time. Any advise anyone could give would be greatly appreciated. TIA


----------



## wicket2005

We have stayed in the Hard Rock twice for a total of 35 days and only on one night did we wake through noisy neighbours.

I would be more concerned being on the reception floor and being close to the lobby as our first night was spent in one of these rooms.  We heard music early in the morning and thought it was our lads' tv next door but it wasn't it was music from the lobby, we could also hear the elevator dinging and people walking to their rooms on that floor as it was right at the entrance.  We complained, after being up 30 hours or so, a disturbed night like this was not ideal and were moved to a higher floor well away from the entrance to that floor.  It was perfect from then onwards and the beds are so comfortable.

We were there in July and the hotel had such a party vibe it was fantastic.  It was quieter in December but still felt cool to stay there.

I would definitely recommend staying there.


----------



## CoachBagFanatic

wicket2005 said:


> We have stayed in the Hard Rock twice for a total of 35 days and only on one night did we wake through noisy neighbours.
> 
> I would be more concerned being on the reception floor and being close to the lobby as our first night was spent in one of these rooms.  We heard music early in the morning and thought it was our lads' tv next door but it wasn't it was music from the lobby, we could also hear the elevator dinging and people walking to their rooms on that floor as it was right at the entrance.  We complained, after being up 30 hours or so, a disturbed night like this was not ideal and were moved to a higher floor well away from the entrance to that floor.  It was perfect from then onwards and the beds are so comfortable.
> 
> We were there in July and the hotel had such a party vibe it was fantastic.  It was quieter in December but still felt cool to stay there.
> 
> I would definitely recommend staying there.




Thanks wicket2005. Just the info I was looking for. My son has wanted to stay there and we thought it would be nice to bring his friend with us next year as well. We ate at the Kitchen one night for dinner and took a look around and thought the vibe was really great and the people were fantastic. We would love to go during December but can't afford to take our son out of school anymore. Being in 7th grade he has a tremendous work load. Not that he wouldn't be able to play catchup but we just don't want to put him in that position. So it will be summer vacations for us from now on. Thanks again.


----------



## Jessiet

Have a great trip Fanatic and share your joyful trip with us....


----------



## BLBCB

Catrinabeach said:


> Yes I remember finding the room numbers on here which ones have the hide abed and it's a good thing I had those.  They had no clue when I checked in what I was talking about.  I had requested one of the 2 rooms I knew had one and the check in staff had no idea that those rooms had hide abeds.  lol
> 
> I just asked if I got one of the rooms I requested.  Then I knew we got it lol
> 
> If you tell them when you call you want a Deluxe Double Queen when you book they will deny it and say there isn't any.  You have to just request a certain room that you know has it to get it.



Where did you find the room numbers and the bed configerations?  I've searched for a map of the resort or bed configs. and can't find anything.


----------



## daisymae

There are two basic room configurations - regular and deluxe in both king or two queen beds (besides the suites).  If you are staying on club level, most rooms are the regular size - 375 sq ft.  There are four rooms that are deluxe (500 sq ft) and you need to request those if you want them - no guarantee, but I also called three days in addition to requesting when I made the res.  They are rooms 7019, 7041, 7099, and 7101.  7041 and 7019 are next to each other down the hall from the club room - not a bad location.  I have rooms 6090 and 6092 as good deluxe rooms not on club level.  If you are looking for a pool view room, I would ask for higher level room, because trees and foliage block a lot of the lower level views.  On the floors, I think the lower numbers are near the elevators and the higher numbers are further from the elevators.


----------



## kevin harrison

daisymae said:


> There are two basic room configurations - regular and deluxe in both king or two queen beds (besides the suites).  If you are staying on club level, most rooms are the regular size - 375 sq ft.  There are four rooms that are deluxe (500 sq ft) and you need to request those if you want them - no guarantee, but I also called three days in addition to requesting when I made the res.  They are rooms 7019, 7041, 7099, and 7101.  7041 and 7019 are next to each other down the hall from the club room - not a bad location.  I have rooms 6090 and 6092 as good deluxe rooms not on club level.  If you are looking for a pool view room, I would ask for higher level room, because trees and foliage block a lot of the lower level views.  On the floors, I think the lower numbers are near the elevators and the higher numbers are further from the elevators.



There are also King suites at 750 square feet as well as kids suites.


----------



## CoachBagFanatic

kevin harrison said:


> There are also King suites at 750 square feet as well as kids suites.



Kevin, Have you ever stayed in one of the kids suites? We are looking to book one of these for next June. We have one son(13) and we will be taking his best friend (13). Thought this would be a good room for all of us.


----------



## minimandymouse

Would like to stay for 3 nights to do Universal/IOA/Seaworld
Thre will b 4 adults 3 children 16 12 10 does anyone have any ideas
Oh it will be April/May 2010
as cheap as possible


----------



## bubba's mom

minimandymouse said:


> Would like to stay for 3 nights to do Universal/IOA/Seaworld
> Thre will b 4 adults 3 children 16 12 10 does anyone have any ideas
> Oh it will be April/May 2010
> as cheap as possible



Uh...not to be rude, but have you read the FAQs & the stickies?

Your "does anyone have any ideas" statement is kind of vague.  What exactly are you looking for?


----------



## minimandymouse

bubba's mom said:


> Uh...not to be rude, but have you read the FAQs & the stickies?
> 
> Your "does anyone have any ideas" statement is kind of vague.  What exactly are you looking for?


I would really like to stay at Hard Rock 
can you stay for 3 days or is there a minimum stay of 7 nights


----------



## CoachBagFanatic

minimandymouse said:


> I would really like to stay at Hard Rock
> can you stay for 3 days or is there a minimum stay of 7 nights



You can stay there as many nights as you like. There is no set limit. The HRH has some offers going on right now but if you are looking to book for next year you would most likely have to wait. We have to wait until the new rates become available (around end of January) to book our trip for June 2010. Here's a link that may help you out. We have eaten at The Kitchen and the Palm Restaurant several times. It seems like a really nice hotel and from what I have heard they have a lot of pool activities for the kids. The FOTL (front of the line) is a definite plus as well. We just stayed at the Portofino in March so we are trying the HRH next year. It's also a short walk to Universal Studios. IOA is a bit longer of a walk but a nice walk as well. If you don't feel like walking there is a boat as well. There are a lot of restaurants to choose from. Some need reservations and some don't.

http://www.universalorlando.com/hotels.html


----------



## Disney*All-Stars*

Will be at HRH 7/11-7/16/09 and am wondering what the best room request is.  We have a pool view and is that an exceptional location?  We would also like a quick exit to the parks and to the water taxis from a high floor.  Any help would be great!  Any other tips let me know.


----------



## wannabeinfl

Can you log onto the Internet      in the lobby of Hard Rock?  Or will I need to pay to do it in the room.  I want to be able to email my mother (who cant go with us this year   pictures every night.  HELP.. what's the best way for me to do this.


----------



## tlinus

wannabeinfl said:


> Can you log onto the Internet      in the lobby of Hard Rock?  Or will I need to pay to do it in the room.  I want to be able to email my mother (who cant go with us this year   pictures every night.  HELP.. what's the best way for me to do this.



We found out the hard way that the wireless you pay for in the lobby is not the same charge as in the room.....we got hit twice for the internet. My advice is to wait until you are all settled in your room and then sign up for it. It goes 24 hours and they are already set hours.....not 24 hours from when you buy it. I cannot remember what the "cutoff" time is, so be sure to ask that as you check in!!


----------



## wannabeinfl

I called today to check on the rate for getting online.  In the room is 9.95 but in the lobby and near the pool it is free.. so guess I will be heading down to lobby to mail pics to Nana..


----------



## Disney*All-Stars*

I had called recently too and got the same information.  I didn't know about the pool, however.  Good to know.


----------



## trezoc

HI EVERYONE!! I've read most of this thread and have been stopping in frequently as my family has its first Universal trip coming up in June....can't wait! We would like to spend one day at Seaworld and will not have a car.Has anyone here taken a shuttle from the Hotel?Is it offered? Would a taxi cost toooo much? Thanks for all your help!!


----------



## Ross21

trezoc said:


> HI EVERYONE!! I've read most of this thread and have been stopping in frequently as my family has its first Universal trip coming up in June....can't wait! We would like to spend one day at Seaworld and will not have a car.Has anyone here taken a shuttle from the Hotel?Is it offered? Would a taxi cost toooo much? Thanks for all your help!!



I know that the HRH (and the other two as well) offer a shuttle bus service to Seaworld and Wet N Wild.  You have to make a reservation I think at least 24 hours in advance though.  With my research, I have found that a taxi cab from the HRH to Seaworld is going to be approx:  $19.25 <one way>

(www .mearstransportation.com/TaxiFareEstimator.asp)

My son and I are also going in June (9 more days! yeah!!)   Staying at the HRH, going to Universal, Discovery Cove and Seaworld.  

Hope this helps and hope y'all have a great time!


----------



## trezoc

Thanks Ross...have an awesome trip!!


----------



## nighthawks

How can I book one night here.


----------



## seadd67

Now I do not now how much you want save but you can take a bus and the trolly to Seaworld? just a thought.Mears would be alot less headachs but they have left us staranded before and forgot about us another time so i am not real Impressed,personaly I would just take the taxi,there always one there at the park.


----------



## cjaycy

Can anyone please tell me about car park charges at the HRH. We will be staying there for 5 nights. Will I have to pay for my car even if i'm resident of the hotel. Yhanks cjay


----------



## Bluer101

cjaycy said:


> Can anyone please tell me about car park charges at the HRH. We will be staying there for 5 nights. Will I have to pay for my car even if i'm resident of the hotel. Yhanks cjay



Self parking is $15.95 per night and valet is $5 more per night. Yes you have to pay to park even know you are staying there.


----------



## macraven

day visitors that go to the hotel to visit a registered guest there, pay $20.00 + tax to park in the hotel parking lots.  register hotel guest pay what bluer stated.


all 3 of the loews hotels charges for guest parking.


----------



## Akdar

I think all of us on here agree that it is a bummer to have to pay to park (we, my wife and I, have to have a rental car in Orlando, as we go to places other than the parks, we love _*Old Town*_)  But, cost to park is cheaper than most of the Loews Hotels in other cities (ask Mac).  We are splurging on 8 nights at the HRH for HHN19, so I am going to have to pay roughly $128 (there's tax on the parking, I can't remember the %) just for parking, but I just got a new, great price on my room, which I will post over in the "Dates and Rates 2009" thread.  So that offsets the parking charge a tad!


----------



## Irish Guy

Whats the beding like, as im alergic to feathers and i think i seen it mentioned somwhere


----------



## macraven

Irish Guy said:


> Whats the beding like, as im alergic to feathers and i think i seen it mentioned somwhere



on the phone in your hotel room, star service is listed.
push that button and tell them to bring you pillows without feathers.

this is the button you will push for everything you need.
housekeeping, front desk help, etc.

if they can't help you, then they will contact the section you need help from.


----------



## Irish Guy

Thanks for that, i didnt relise they where feather.

Thanks again


----------



## macraven

you're very welcome.  glad i could help


----------



## passporterfan13

Does anyone know how much the Graceland suite goes for a night? I realise it is probably beyond the price range of any mere mortal, but I'm just curious.


----------



## macraven

there is an older thread on the forums of a person that stayed at the Graceland Suite.

the poster included pics of the rooms.

absolutely stunning!!

if i have time, i can link it to you.


----------



## TerryCRZ

Does anyone know if handicap parkers have to pay for parking at the Universal Hotels? Normally we don't pay anywhere else because we have the handicap sign. It's not right though. I've never seen a hotel that charges for parking other than Lowes. Not even Disney!!!

I'll do a new thread on this.


----------



## Irish Guy

Sounds good, i think i read its about $2000 a night


----------



## yk2

$2000! or $200?


----------



## Irish Guy

2000!


----------



## TerryCRZ

1.  We booked an obstructed view room and was wondering how bad the obstructions were and what they refer to as obstructions. I see these rooms are also 375 sq. ft. Does anyone have any pictures they could share? Thanks.

2.  I was also wondering if anyone knows the cheapest room rate for Annual Pass holders. They have a Florida resident rate on the AP's and hubby was thinking of just getting them. Can the AP room rate be combined with the blue membership?  I already received a good price for the room as is but am just wondering the difference with Annual Passes.

3. I was also wondering where I could find a good eggs & bacon sit down breakfast that wont break the bank on site.

Thanks everyone!

Insomnia sucks by the way!!!! Uggh! Can't sleep!


----------



## Disbug

TerryCRZ said:


> Does anyone know if handicap parkers have to pay for parking at the Universal Hotels? Normally we don't pay anywhere else because we have the handicap sign. It's not right though. I've never seen a hotel that charges for parking other than Lowes. Not even Disney!!!
> 
> I'll do a new thread on this.



Terry, we were surprised, but yes, we had to pay for parking. This was several years back.. so policies can change. If I remember correctly, they gave us valet parking for the general parking rate.


----------



## passporterfan13

macraven said:


> there is an older thread on the forums of a person that stayed at the Graceland Suite.
> 
> the poster included pics of the rooms.
> 
> absolutely stunning!!
> 
> if i have time, i can link it to you.



Thanks, that would be great. In the mean time I'll do some hunting myself


----------



## Kaler131

TerryCRZ said:


> 1.  We booked an obstructed view room and was wondering how bad the obstructions were and what they refer to as obstructions. I see these rooms are also 375 sq. ft. Does anyone have any pictures they could share? Thanks.
> 
> 2.  I was also wondering if anyone knows the cheapest room rate for Annual Pass holders. They have a Florida resident rate on the AP's and hubby was thinking of just getting them. Can the AP room rate be combined with the blue membership?  I already received a good price for the room as is but am just wondering the difference with Annual Passes.
> 
> 3. I was also wondering where I could find a good eggs & bacon sit down breakfast that wont break the bank on site.
> 
> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Insomnia sucks by the way!!!! Uggh! Can't sleep!




We had an "obstructed view" room and it was great! We actually had a very nice view of the landscaping and the waterway (where the water taxis travel) and just a bit of wall (a side of the exterior of the resort).

We just went last week and I got the annual pass rate of $144.00 per night for the first four nights (Sun, Mon, Tues, & Wed) and $169.00 for Thursday night and $189.00 for Friday night.


----------



## TerryCRZ

Kaler131 said:


> We had an "obstructed view" room and it was great! We actually had a very nice view of the landscaping and the waterway (where the water taxis travel) and just a bit of wall (a side of the exterior of the resort).
> 
> We just went last week and I got the annual pass rate of $144.00 per night for the first four nights (Sun, Mon, Tues, & Wed) and $169.00 for Thursday night and $189.00 for Friday night.



Just out of curiosity, was this for the Hard Rock or another one of the hotels?

Did you have a good breakfast anywhere by the way? Everytime we go, we shkip breakfast and eat an early lunch at the parks but I'm a breakfast person and hubby promised a few good mornings so I'm wondering where we can have a good breakfast on site that wont cost too much. 

Thanks.


----------



## kevin harrison

TerryCRZ said:


> Just out of curiosity, was this for the Hard Rock or another one of the hotels?
> 
> Did you have a good breakfast anywhere by the way? Everytime we go, we shkip breakfast and eat an early lunch at the parks but I'm a breakfast person and hubby promised a few good mornings so I'm wondering where we can have a good breakfast on site that wont cost too much.
> 
> Thanks.



The breakfast in the Kitchen is fantastic, well recommended, too expensive to eat there daily though. Give the Golden Coral a try out also.


----------



## seadd67

I am to a Breakfast eater but when we where down In orlando In april(out side of universal and disney)  we try the Breakfast Buffets that seem to be every where and after a couple of days we where  sick of the over cooked eggs and the the rest of the taste less Items. Ive herd the that the Hard rock has a great Breakfast and really I do not care how much I pay at this point Its the quality I am looking for.


----------



## wicket2005

I would guess that the quality will be there, not eaten there myself but know exactly what you mean about the buffet breakfasts.  For many years I thought American eggs and sausages had their own peculiar taste, then we tried breakfast in our hotel.  The Rosen Centre on IDrive and I was stunned, eggs and sausage actually tasted like what we were used to.  The Rosen Centre is a good quality hotel so I would say the Hard Rock would have a similar standard breakfast if not superior.


----------



## kileylovesdisney

I am obviously mistaken in thinking that the shuttle from HRH/RP would be free!

Does anyone know how much it would be?!

Thanks


----------



## re121258

kileylovesdisney said:


> I am obviously mistaken in thinking that the shuttle from HRH/RP would be free!
> 
> Does anyone know how much it would be?!
> 
> Thanks



Shuttle from/to where? 

Transportation from the hotels to the parks by boat or bus is free.  Additionally the parks are within walking distance to the hotels.

The shuttles to Seaworld and Wet 'n Wild are also free but need to be reserved 24 hours in advance.


----------



## kileylovesdisney

I meant the shuttle to sea world and aquatica etc. 
Thanks

I dont suppose anyone knows how much a taxi from the airport to HR/RP would be~?!


----------



## TerryCRZ

thank you all so much. I will try Golden Corral since weve been there b4 but I will most look forward to the Hard Rock breakfast. Just to be sure, did you mean the Hotel restaurant or the Hard Rock in city walk?

Thank you


----------



## kevin harrison

TerryCRZ said:


> thank you all so much. I will try Golden Corral since weve been there b4 but I will most look forward to the Hard Rock breakfast. Just to be sure, did you mean the Hotel restaurant or the Hard Rock in city walk?
> 
> Thank you



The kitchen is in the HRH. Like I say the breakfast is fantastic, eating outside on the patio near the pool is great first thing in the morning.


----------



## PooohBear

Hey Everyone !

Does anyone know if there will be a AP rate for late September/early October ? I've never stayed on property at that time of year, I also have the All Access Membership if that will help


----------



## macraven

there should be ap rates for september and up to the end of low season for rates.

you can book now with the present ap rate for a room and then modify it when the rate drops.

in the past years, if occupancy rate is low the ap rate is modified to a lower rate.
only a certain percentage of rooms would be available for it though.

check frequently what the ap rates are for the room you booked and call to modify your rate when you see it drops.

all access card is only available at the hrh.
check their website to see what perks and amenities you can get with your card for hrh.
i have used mine at hrh but it didn't change my room rate only the free upgrade.


----------



## PooohBear

Thanks Mac !


----------



## macraven




----------



## Akdar

macraven said:


> there should be ap rates for september and up to the end of low season for rates.
> 
> you can book now with the present ap rate for a room and then modify it when the rate drops.
> 
> in the past years, if occupancy rate is low the ap rate is modified to a lower rate.
> only a certain percentage of rooms would be available for it though.
> 
> check frequently what the ap rates are for the room you booked and call to modify your rate when you see it drops.
> 
> all access card is only available at the hrh.
> check their website to see what perks and amenities you can get with your card for hrh.
> i have used mine at hrh but it didn't change my room rate only the free upgrade.



Hi Mac
  Am thinking about joining the all access club for our stay in October (8 nights) but is it worth it??  There is no free internet, seems like all you get is a room with a better view, or am I missing something? Help me out with your infinite wisdom


----------



## macraven

Akdar said:


> Hi Mac
> Am thinking about joining the all access club for our stay in October (8 nights) but is it worth it??  There is no free internet, seems like all you get is a room with a better view, or am I missing something? Help me out with your infinite wisdom



It has it's perks, especially if you frequent HRC a lot.
By purchasing the "All Access" card for $25 at the HRC's store, you get a membership card, a special membership pin, up to $20 in free gifts (usually a couple of other pins), a HRC tote bag, and $20 in food/shopping credit. 

if you used-up all your credit on your card, you can earn $20 of free credit when you accumulate $200 spent at HRC's restaurant or store. Just show your card when you ask for your bill. 

It also gives you the head of the line for a table at the HRC.
When you go to the podium to have your name put on the wait list, you and your group will be put ahead of others that do not have the All Access Card.

You will receive emails on sales at the HRC stores.
If you are into pins and tshirts etc, such as I am, you will appreciate this perk.

The only perk for the HRH is the late check out and room upgrades.
The room upgrades are only allowed if a room is available.

There are better perks for the AA card at other HRH than the one in Orlando.

This link will give you the details of the program.
The area on the right lists the majority of the benefits.

http://hardrockallaccess.com/all-access/join.asp


When you sign up, that $20 credit on the card can be used at the HRC for a meal.  It was something that was worth it to me.  I go to HRC in different cities whenever I can.

It doesn't necessarily add to the perks of the HRH unless you are given the highest level a member can have in the All Access program.


----------



## DisneyFreak09

I m on about booking this hotel to go January next year. I'm from the uk so going for a 2 week break and want to do the universal parks and Disney Parks. My question is, how would I get to the Disney area from this hotel? I know about Mears transport, but I have read some horror stories about them. Were not renting a car as im 24 and not 25 so insurance is a lot more for me.

Please if anyone could help it'll be greatly appreciated


----------



## macraven

i do both the motherland and darkside parks each year.

i hire car service to transport me from one hotel to the other and for the airport travel.

each company had various rates.

i generally pay $140 for a 3 leg ride.

MCO to disney hotel.
disney hotel to Universal hotel
Universal hotel back to MCO


----------



## 5littleindians

Has anyone ever gotten one of these at the Hard Rock?  We are going this weekend and thinking about it!


----------



## DisneyFreak09

Woo hoo!! Booked 2 weeks at the HRH in January!! Cant wait, got the flexi-plus ticket and also the disney ultimate ticket for 2 of us it came to 2310. Dunno if thas a good price but compared to what virgin were offerin without any of the park passes was 1750 pp so I think we got a good deal 

Now to plan the holiday!! 

Doing the Happy Dance


----------



## aprilsky

Who did you book through, just out of interest?
I always find Virgin pretty competitive, but this year we bought flights and accommodation separately. Still flying with Virgin as I find going into Sanford too much of a bind when you're not driving.


----------



## DisneyFreak09

I booked with Travel City Direct. Virgin owns the company now so not sure why the huge price difference. I was looking originally at the Masters Inn on international Drive, then saw the offer an for an extra £250 I thought ya cant go wrong


----------



## diskids2

Do any of the rooms at the HRH have refrigerators or can they be rented for a fee?


----------



## macraven

they can be rented.  there is a daily charge for them.
they are free if needed for medical purposes.

each room has a small mini bar stocked.
when you check in, you are asked if you will be using it for the beverages in it.  if you are, then you are given a key.
there is also a snack drawer of items you can purchase.

you are charged for what you use out of it at a very costly price.

the mini bar only will keep things cool, not necessarily like a normal dorm fridge would.

it is checked each day for the removal of anything.
you are charged on your hotel bill for any item you used out of it.

it is not worth it.

you are better off buying a cheap foam cooler for $4. and putting ice in it and leave it in the bathtub during the day.


----------



## diskids2

Do you know if the rental refrig is a dorm type and do you know the cost.  Otherwise, I think the cooler is a great idea....we are just looking to keep water cool.


----------



## msminniemouse

I just returned from HRH, and had a great time.  The All Access Membership is now free.  They told me when I had called to inquire about the program and room upgrades that it is complimentary when you check in, and sure enough when I checked in I asked and they gave me a free card.  I was able to upgrade from an obstructed view to garden view room!  They gave us 2 free guitar pins as a gift at checkin.  I was originally going to pay for the membership online before I came, but after calling and finding out that it is no longer necessary to pay fee, I'm glad I waited.


----------



## macraven

msminniemouse said:


> I just returned from HRH, and had a great time.  The All Access Membership is now free.  They told me when I had called to inquire about the program and room upgrades that it is complimentary when you check in, and sure enough when I checked in I asked and they gave me a free card.  I was able to upgrade from an obstructed view to garden view room!  They gave us 2 free guitar pins as a gift at checkin.  I was originally going to pay for the membership online before I came, but after calling and finding out that it is no longer necessary to pay fee, I'm glad I waited.



i bought the All Access program and still feel i got a great deal.
for $20 i received the $20 card to use at any HR or HRC that can be still add on the points when i show it for charges, 2 guitar pins, the HR back pack and one more gift.

you only pay once for the lifetime membership.


----------



## msminniemouse

macraven said:


> i bought the All Access program and still feel i got a great deal.
> for $20 i received the $20 card to use at any HR or HRC that can be still add on the points when i show it for charges, 2 guitar pins, the HR back pack and one more gift.
> 
> you only pay once for the lifetime membership.



The only thing I found out with the free card is that you cannot accumulate points on it.  It can be used for room upgrades, late checkout and the 10% discount at the hotel and Hard Rock Cafe though.


----------



## macraven

msminniemouse said:


> The only thing I found out with the free card is that you cannot accumulate points on it.  It can be used for room upgrades, late checkout and the 10% discount at the hotel and Hard Rock Cafe though.



when i bought the membership, i received two cards in the mailing.

one is the all access card and the other is the gift card.
when i show that card, it credits it to the amount i have spent at hrc.

once i hit $200 on it, i get $20 back in credit on the card that i can use anytime.

i used it last year at hrc for my meal and still have money on it.


that might be the difference of what they are doing now when they give the free all access card to hotel guests and not the second card.  it would be great if both cards were issued at hrh.


----------



## suei

Hi, Apologies for asking a question that has been asked before, but I can't find the answer anywhere! We're planning a stay at HRH next July, and I've been trying to find a resort layout map for the hotel. I think there used to be one on www.wdisneyw.com. I can access the webpage for the map, but I can't actually see the map.
Does anyone know where I can find one, please? Many thanks.


----------



## 3forWDW

macraven said:


> when i bought the membership, i received two cards in the mailing.
> 
> one is the all access card and the other is the gift card.
> when i show that card, it credits it to the amount i have spent at hrc.
> 
> once i hit $200 on it, i get $20 back in credit on the card that i can use anytime.
> 
> i used it last year at hrc for my meal and still have money on it.
> 
> 
> that might be the difference of what they are doing now when they give the free all access card to hotel guests and not the second card.  it would be great if both cards were issued at hrh.




Looking at joining the All Access.  We live on the Gulf Coast so the Hard Rock Casino/Hotel in Biloxi is 10 minutes away (and I'm there waaaay too much).  Now with reservations in March at the HRH in Orlando  wondering if I can purchase the All Access here in Biloxi?  Anyone know if they honor it here and if it will work in both Orlando and Biloxi for discounts/credits/upgrades?  Looked at the posted web link to the site, wonder if that's different than purchasing at Biloxi's store?  Also, can't find any mention on the web site about 2 cards?  Is that offer over? Or different by location?  Any ideas?  Will ask them this weekend when I go to the casino but lots of times the employees in the gift shop/hotel are clueless when you ask about the programs!


----------



## macraven

i bought my all access card directly from the hrc website.


----------



## 3forWDW

Went to Hard Rock Casino/Hotel Biloxi Saturday night and asked about the All Access Card at the hotel check-in desk and then went on to the gift shop.  Was told they do honor it at Biloxi and Orlando.  And was told that I could order online or purchase at the Gift Shop.  Price is same.  If purchased in Gift Shop you get a carry bag, pin, subscription to Rolling Stone, and card has $20 credit you can use in cafe.  We will be getting one before our stay, probably sooner since Biloxi Hard Rock is so close.  
Thanks to all who posted info.  Didn't know about this and is something we will use year round!


----------



## macraven

3forWDW said:


> Went to Hard Rock Casino/Hotel Biloxi Saturday night and asked about the All Access Card at the hotel check-in desk and then went on to the gift shop.  Was told they do honor it at Biloxi and Orlando.  And was told that I could order online or purchase at the Gift Shop.  Price is same.  If purchased in Gift Shop you get a carry bag, pin, subscription to Rolling Stone, and card has $20 credit you can use in cafe.  We will be getting one before our stay, probably sooner since Biloxi Hard Rock is so close.
> Thanks to all who posted info.  Didn't know about this and is something we will use year round!



that is about what i received when i ordered my membership on line.  it has been a few years since i joined.
(the free pin, $20 gc, the hrc back pack, etc.)

i put another $100 of points on my all access card again last month......
only 49 shy of the $20 credit.

if you go to hrh and hrc frequently, it is well worth buying the membership card


----------



## mvansear

2 questions 
Are the kid suites at HRH on club level?
I am booking tommorow for HRH, should I use the loews site, internet, or call, and will it make any diff which one I use.
TIA
Marci


----------



## Disney Legend

Hard Rock stay on Christmas - never been there.

If I have a deluxe room is there any location I should ask for?  Thanks.


----------



## pixeegrl

Disney Legend said:


> Hard Rock stay on Christmas - never been there.
> 
> If I have a deluxe room is there any location I should ask for?  Thanks.



From what I have read on here 6090, 6092 are good for pool views and if you are on club level 7099 and 7101 have good views of the Garden and Water.


----------



## Rags

macraven said:


> i bought the All Access program and still feel i got a great deal.
> for $20 i received the $20 card to use at any HR or HRC that can be still add on the points when i show it for charges, 2 guitar pins, the HR back pack and one more gift.
> 
> you only pay once for the lifetime membership.





This will be my first stay at the HRH!! What is the all access pass??


----------



## pixeegrl

OK Mac, I just bought the All Access Pass we have a standard room booked so does that mean we will get an upgrade to Garden or Pool View if we ask? Also, can we use the gift card to purchase food there? Thanks, sorry to be a pain!


----------



## thebigkahuna

I read on a different thread that there are no pets allowed on the club level - is that correct?  I want to bring my dog, but also want club level! (yes, I want it all!  LOL)


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Does anyone know if being a member of the Hard Rock club (I forget if it has a different name) saves you any money on a room?


----------



## bubba's mom

I don't think so....I think it's a "perk" card.


----------



## Disney*All-Stars*

Regarding the All Access card, there doesn't seem to alot of "reward" when staying at the Hard Rock Hotel.  A _possible_ upgrade is one, but you don't get any points for staying there like you would get when you eat at the Hard Rock Cafe.  Points, or credits like when they were part of the Loews First, would give me more insentive to book with them.  This year I moved over to Portofino and will get another Loew's First credit.


----------



## TnRobin

I just called to reserve a cabana for our May trip  (GOT #10 )  I just mentioned that I had an all access pass and the lady informed me that I get a discount off the cabana price.  This may be common knowledge, but I hadn't seen that on these discussions about the all access pass.


----------



## everylastbreath

Hi! I'd like to ask a question about HR Club - Is there mini-bar in room? Can't imagine why there would be but curious- #2 - do they have Kerug coffee makers there (RPH had them on Club floor).  What floor is Club located on & What view are the rooms?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

everylastbreath said:
			
		

> Hi! I'd like to ask a question about HR Club - Is there mini-bar in room? Can't imagine why there would be but curious- #2 - do they have Kerug coffee makers there (RPH had them on Club floor).  What floor is Club located on & What view are the rooms?



I would also like to know this


----------



## eandesmom

Right now we are booked for garden view 8/12-8/15.  Looking at changing that to 8/19-8/22 as it brings the room cost down quite a bit.  Bummer is I will lose my $99 tickets but since we won't be at the parks more than 2.5 days, the room savings outweighs it by quite a lot.

here is my question.

Package prices are equal between the Harry Potter (three broomsticks breakfast) standard room OR garden view no HP package.  Reservation is for 2 rooms.

What would you choose? View with hope for an upgrade to Pool view or Breakfast with hope of an upgrade to garden or keep the garden as the chances for a real upgrade at check-in are laughable.

I have the paid version of the card.  Which, even if I don't get an upgrade seems worth it to me but an upgrade would be really good!

thanks!


----------



## choccieaddict

hi,
please could someone let me know if a standard room at the HRH provides tea/coffee making facilities, also would there be enough toiletries provided for four of us for two nights or should I pack my own?
Thanks


----------



## wicket2005

There is a coffee maker in the room with those capsule like containers for coffee, like the Tassimo machines we have.  You get a selection of coffee and a herbal tea, plus milk.  No facilities to make a normal cup of tea.

You get toiletries when you have used up the ones in the room each day.  Small bottles.  We don't take any toiletries with us and just use the Hard Rock's for our holidays.

It is a fantastic hotel, we have stayed there twice and twice at the RPR if you need any other info let me know.  Back again in June to the Hard Rock.


----------



## choccieaddict

wicket2005 said:


> There is a coffee maker in the room with those capsule like containers for coffee, like the Tassimo machines we have.  You get a selection of coffee and a herbal tea, plus milk.  No facilities to make a normal cup of tea.
> 
> You get toiletries when you have used up the ones in the room each day.  Small bottles.  We don't take any toiletries with us and just use the Hard Rock's for our holidays.
> 
> It is a fantastic hotel, we have stayed there twice and twice at the RPR if you need any other info let me know.  Back again in June to the Hard Rock.



thank you 

Another question....would we be able to take the drinks out of their mini-fridge while we are there and put our own bottles of water in, or should we buy a cheap coolbox at Walmart?


----------



## wicket2005

We have never asked for it to be unlocked, very very expensive so thought it best to keep it locked. I know a special maid comes each day to check to see what has been used. We just used an ice bucket and put a few bottles in for our return.


----------



## PlanningNextTrip

Hi everyone, I just booked our first Universal stay at HRH and being a Disney veteran, I am starting my research and planning now for our trip in November. I actually just finished reading through this ENTIRE thread (lol) and have a couple questions that I didn't see asked. 

1. Would like to make reservations for the character dinner while we are there. When can you start making reservations?
2. It will just be me and my 3yo on this vacation. He is well-behaved, will he be able to eat in the kid area at The Kitchen? (Hoping I may get a moment to sit and eat a meal and relax)
3. Are there any perks for little ones? I read somewhere about gifts?
4. If you are receiving a discounted rate, are you able to use the All-Access Membership?

TIA and look forward to planning my vacation!


----------



## JessicaR

How did this thread get un-stuck? Used to be a sticky.


----------



## macraven

everylastbreath said:


> Hi! I'd like to ask a question about HR Club - Is there mini-bar in room? Can't imagine why there would be but curious- #2 - do they have Kerug coffee makers there (RPH had them on Club floor).  What floor is Club located on & What view are the rooms?



club floor is 7th floor.
your hotel key will be coded to allow the elevated to go to that floor.

view vary.
some great park views, front of the building rooms have the view of the entrance lawn, some views are of the pool, or water taxi area or garden views.

i think all the pool and park views are the best.



Natasha&Matt said:


> I would also like to know this





choccieaddict said:


> hi,
> please could someone let me know if a standard room at the HRH provides tea/coffee making facilities, also would there be enough toiletries provided for four of us for two nights or should I pack my own?
> Thanks



the kerug makers are at all the 3 onsite hotels.
if you want more housekeeping staff will provide it for you.

punch the star key on the phone and you will reach a TM that will help you with anything you need.

i do not like flavored coffee or tea.
last year i asked housekeepers to give me only one type and at least 7 of them each morning.

they did.

same with toiletries.
if you need more, call on the star service button/phone.
no matter what time it is, you will receive what you requested free.




choccieaddict said:


> thank you
> 
> Another question....would we be able to take the drinks out of their mini-fridge while we are there and put our own bottles of water in, or should we buy a cheap coolbox at Walmart?



i never advise anyone to use the mini bar in the room.
i always decline the use of it at check in.

i have had friends that did use the mini bar for their water and sodas.
they had to take out items already stocked in there in order to put their items in.

they were charged for usage of the removed items even though they were placed back in each evening by the guests.

friends did get the charges taken off their check out bill.

the maids check everything in the mini bar each day on a check list.
if they don't see it in there, they make a note of it.

go to publix and buy the $4 stryofoam chest.
fill it with ice at the floor you are staying.

leave the ice chest in the bathtub during the day when you are not in the room.
housekeeping is used to this and will work around it.




PlanningNextTrip said:


> Hi everyone, I just booked our first Universal stay at HRH and being a Disney veteran, I am starting my research and planning now for our trip in November. I actually just finished reading through this ENTIRE thread (lol) and have a couple questions that I didn't see asked.
> 
> 1. Would like to make reservations for the character dinner while we are there. When can you start making reservations?
> 
> character dinners dates vary at each hotel.
> in each hotel main dining room is where the characters will be on certain days and times.
> you order off the menu and the character interaction is a freebie thrown in for the family enjoyment.
> 
> i have never reserved a setting at the Kitchen very far in advance.
> if i do make one, i do that once i am at the hotel.
> 
> you can go to any of the hotels for the character dining.
> 
> 
> if you want the character breakfast, that is at confisco grille in IOA/port of entry area.
> you can make those a few months out if you wish.
> never had issues getting them once i was there.
> 
> 2. It will just be me and my 3yo on this vacation. He is well-behaved, will he be able to eat in the kid area at The Kitchen? (Hoping I may get a moment to sit and eat a meal and relax)
> 
> yes.
> chose a table near that section so you can keep an eye on him.
> i only say that in case (s)he would be shy not seeing you while there.
> 
> 3. Are there any perks for little ones? I read somewhere about gifts?
> 
> i have taken my boys at different times of the year and they have always received trinkets, toys, etc at check in time.
> 
> ask when you check in if they have any welcome gifts available for little ones.
> 
> don't worry about bringing pool items.
> they have plenty there that all kids can borrow.
> 
> many peeps leave the bought water play items at the hotel once they leave.
> 
> 
> 4. If you are receiving a discounted rate, are you able to use the All-Access Membership?
> 
> i have used my all access card for a free upgrade even when i had a discount for the room.
> is that what you are asking?
> 
> TIA and look forward to planning my vacation!



i have stayed at HRH over 22 different times.
i'm sure you will like the place.

i have now moved over to a different onsite hotel that i call home for this year.


----------



## CornishPixie

Does anyone know how to find out the schedule for HRH movies for June? And are there any other activities at the hotel (besides the pool) that teenagers would be interested in?


----------



## bookgirl2632

This thread has been very helpful.  We are planning our first trip to Hogwarts, um, Universal for this September.  We like the look of HRH, so we'll be staying there.

Good to know about the minibar.  I was wondering if we could use it as a fridge, but I see that's not an option.  We have a collapsible cooler that folds flat.  We'll bring that in our suitcase.  Incidentally, anywhere closeby that we can buy water and/or soda?  We won't have a rental car and plan on taking Mears from the airport.

Also, I notice that the coffeemaker is a Keurig.  Is the coffee provided and if so, is it complimentary?  If not, we can bring some from home since we have a Keurig.


----------



## wicket2005

Yes, coffee is complimentary and is refilled once a day.  There are a few different varieties of coffee and one herbal tea.  Can you buy the capsules in shops over there?  As I quite fancy drinking chocolate if they make that or just normal tea.


----------



## glocon

*Is there anywhere on-line to find out which movies will be playing in June?*


----------



## bubba's mom

glocon said:


> Is there anywhere on-line to find out which movies will be playing in June?




I don't think so...You have to call the hotel and ask.

even then...apt to change.


----------



## glocon

Thanks!  Guess I will.  Prob Harry Potter movies in June- you think?


----------



## bubba's mom

who knows?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

not long till i am there


----------



## mjohnson96

wicket2005 said:


> Yes, coffee is complimentary and is refilled once a day.  There are a few different varieties of coffee and one herbal tea.  Can you buy the capsules in shops over there?  As I quite fancy drinking chocolate if they make that or just normal tea.



If you have a Bed Bath & Beyond or a Khols anywhere near you or maybe find one in Orlando they have a large variety of the Keurig coffee products that you can purchase.  I picked up a yummy Cafe Mocha one at Kohls the other day.  You can also pick them up on Amazon as well, I buy bulk from there once in awhile for the one at the house.


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Dive in Movies for May at HRH!


*SUNDAY* 
*1*  Movie _Where the Wild Things Are_ 
*9*  Movie _Charlie and the Chocolate Factory_ 
*16*  Movies _Madagascar_ & _Madascar: Escape 2 Africa_ 
*23*  Movie _Avatar_ 
*30*  DJ Scooter 2-6pm; Movie _Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix_ 

*MONDAY* 
*3*  Movie _The Karate Kid_ 
*10*  Movie _Gremlins_ 
*17*  Movie _Transformers_ 
*24*  Movie _Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone_ 

*TUESDAY* 
*4*  Movie _Star Wars Episode II: Attack of the Clones_ 
*11*  Movie _Michael Jackson’s This Is It_ 
*18*  Movie _The Mummy: Tomb of the Dragon Emperor_ 
*25*  Movie _Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets_ 

*WEDNESDAY* 
*5*  Movie _Star Star Wars Episode III: Revenge of the Sith_ 
*12*  Movie _Avatar_ 
*19*  Movie _X-Men Origins: Wolverine_ 
*26*  Movie _Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban_ 

*THURSDAY* 
*6*  Movies _Shrek_ & _Shrek 2_ 
*13*  Movie _Twilight_ 
*20*  Movie _Star Trek_ 
*27*  DJ Scooter 6-10pm 

*FRIDAY* 
*7*  Movie _Avatar_; Live music by _Ron Irrizary_ in Velvet 9pm 
*14*  Movie _The Twilight Saga: New Moon_; Live music by _Joseph Martens_ in Velvet 9pm 
*21*  Movie _Avatar_; Live music by _Mike Dunn_ in Velvet 9pm 
*28*  Movie _Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire_; Live music by _Matt Shenk_ in Velvet 9pm 

*SATURDAY* 
*1*  Live music by _Xaltation_ 7-10pm 
*8*  DJ Scooter 2-6pm; Live music by _Joseph Martens_ 7-10pm 
*15*  Live music by _Joseph Martens_ 7-10pm 
*22*  Live music by _Ron Irrizary_ 7-10pm 
*29*  Live music by _Hindu Cowboys_ 7-10pm


----------



## CornishPixie

Cool! How did you get the info? Is it on HRH website? I would love to know where to look so when the June schedule comes out I can find it.


----------



## quinnc19

What time are they? Thanks! 




Natasha&Matt said:


> Dive in Movies for May at HRH!
> 
> 
> *SUNDAY*
> *1*  Movie _Where the Wild Things Are_
> *9*  Movie _Charlie and the Chocolate Factory_
> *16*  Movies _Madagascar_ & _Madascar: Escape 2 Africa_
> *23*  Movie _Avatar_
> *30*  DJ Scooter 2-6pm; Movie _Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix_
> 
> *MONDAY*
> *3*  Movie _The Karate Kid_
> *10*  Movie _Gremlins_
> *17*  Movie _Transformers_
> *24*  Movie _Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone_
> 
> *TUESDAY*
> *4*  Movie _Star Wars Episode II: Attack of the Clones_
> *11*  Movie _Michael Jacksons This Is It_
> *18*  Movie _The Mummy: Tomb of the Dragon Emperor_
> *25*  Movie _Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets_
> 
> *WEDNESDAY*
> *5*  Movie _Star Star Wars Episode III: Revenge of the Sith_
> *12*  Movie _Avatar_
> *19*  Movie _X-Men Origins: Wolverine_
> *26*  Movie _Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban_
> 
> *THURSDAY*
> *6*  Movies _Shrek_ & _Shrek 2_
> *13*  Movie _Twilight_
> *20*  Movie _Star Trek_
> *27*  DJ Scooter 6-10pm
> 
> *FRIDAY*
> *7*  Movie _Avatar_; Live music by _Ron Irrizary_ in Velvet 9pm
> *14*  Movie _The Twilight Saga: New Moon_; Live music by _Joseph Martens_ in Velvet 9pm
> *21*  Movie _Avatar_; Live music by _Mike Dunn_ in Velvet 9pm
> *28*  Movie _Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire_; Live music by _Matt Shenk_ in Velvet 9pm
> 
> *SATURDAY*
> *1*  Live music by _Xaltation_ 7-10pm
> *8*  DJ Scooter 2-6pm; Live music by _Joseph Martens_ 7-10pm
> *15*  Live music by _Joseph Martens_ 7-10pm
> *22*  Live music by _Ron Irrizary_ 7-10pm
> *29*  Live music by _Hindu Cowboys_ 7-10pm


----------



## bubba's mom

They are supposed to start at dark...around 8.  Then they say 8:30.  Ours always started at 9.

Just be forewarned, that they are apt to change.  One year we were expecting one movie, and they ended up showing the Spongebob movie.  Our server told us it was supposed to be a different movie, but changed it later in the day.



We go for the food and kids can swim.  ...except last year when the whole Twilight craze was happenin... My niece actually rushed us out the door to get there in time.

...even tho she owned the movie and saw it like a jillion times!


----------



## AussiePJ

Are they on every night in October as well?


----------



## MinnieTheisen

We have booked our first Darkside vacation in October. The kids are VERY excited. I would be curious about Oct movies too!


----------



## bookgirl2632

Do they typically show movies at HRH in September?  If so, where can I find a schedule or selection?  I know it's probably too soon right now, but I'd like to be able to check when it gets closer.


----------



## Natasha&Matt

CornishPixie said:


> Cool! How did you get the info? Is it on HRH website? I would love to know where to look so when the June schedule comes out I can find it.


 
I saw it posted on there Facebook page


----------



## JessicaR

http://www.facebook.com/notes/hard-...ando/staying-with-us-in-may/10150156240965541


----------



## CornishPixie

Facebook! Never would have thought of looking there. I only got on Facebook last month so still learning. I would also love to figure out some way to get HRH to give me the HP preview confirmation in writing. We are going June 2-4 and booked before the announcement. I emailed and called GS and HRH and I got verbal reassurances but they won't give it to me in writing. I can't wait to go, but I am nervous about how they will handle the preview.


----------



## bubba's mom

I wouldn't expect ANY of the onsite hotels to give anyone anything in writing regarding HP.  The hotels are not owned by Universal and most likely are not authorized to promise anyone anything in writing.


----------



## CornishPixie

That is a great point about the hotels being owned by Loews and not US. They are probably just as frustrated as we are about the HP situation. I will just assume the best and expect to have a "preview". Also, thanks to these boards I called last night to request one of the deluxe double rooms on Club 7. Hope we get it! These boards have been invaluable in planning my vacation and adding to the excitement of going!


----------



## everylastbreath

Does anyone know if Club Level get's Free WiFi? Website states "Complimentary wireless internet access in public areas" does that mean just the club lounge??


----------



## JessicaR

CornishPixie said:


> That is a great point about the hotels being owned by Loews and not US. They are probably just as frustrated as we are about the HP situation. I will just assume the best and expect to have a "preview". Also, thanks to these boards I called last night to request one of the deluxe double rooms on Club 7. Hope we get it! These boards have been invaluable in planning my vacation and adding to the excitement of going!



Actually the hotels are owned by Universal, Hard Rock Seminole, and Loews jointly.


----------



## JessicaR

everylastbreath said:


> Does anyone know if Club Level get's Free WiFi? Website states "Complimentary wireless internet access in public areas" does that mean just the club lounge??



The lobby also and my son found some other areas around the hotel. I'll ask him when he gets home today.


----------



## TheWog

How far in advance does HRH usually open up to accepting new reservations?  I'm looking at February 2011.  Just curious.


----------



## Melanie230

TheWog said:


> How far in advance does HRH usually open up to accepting new reservations?  I'm looking at February 2011.  Just curious.



It should open soon.  I just checked today, and we are going October 1-October 8 with the stay more save more and the standard rooms are totally sold out at the HRH!  First time I have ever seen that happen in October!  WWoHP is really drawing a crowd!


----------



## wdhinn89

When does everyone think the new deals will be offered for Nov.

Would love to stay at the HRH then and hoping for a better discount then the AAA room only.


----------



## TwingleMum

glocon said:


> *Is there anywhere on-line to find out which movies will be playing in June?*


*

I read somewhere that HRH has a facebook page where you can find this.  OMG it was here a few threads up. I'm not too sleep deprived *


----------



## macraven

Melanie230 said:


> It should open soon.  I just checked today, and we are going October 1-October 8 with the stay more save more and the standard rooms are totally sold out at the HRH!  First time I have ever seen that happen in October!  WWoHP is really drawing a crowd!



you also have the HHN event happening at that time.

the on site hotels usually do sell out in october for HHN.

this year is the 20th anniversary of HHN.
it will be packed!

rooms are booked up in blocks by travel agencies.
when they do not sell out,they are returned back to the hotel.

this might be a reason for the no vacancy at hrh right now.

you check again in a few weeks and you might see rooms available again.


----------



## TwingleMum

SO excited I just booked a deluxe room for 3 nights in August


----------



## wdhinn89

macraven said:


> you also have the HHN event happening at that time.
> 
> the on site hotels usually do sell out in october for HHN.
> 
> this year is the 20th anniversary of HHN.
> it will be packed!
> 
> rooms are booked up in blocks by travel agencies.
> when they do not sell out,they are returned back to the hotel.
> 
> this might be a reason for the no vacancy at hrh right now.
> 
> you check again in a few weeks and you might see rooms available again.



What is the HHN event?


----------



## bubba's mom

wdhinn89 said:


> What is the HHN event?



Halloween Horror Nights


----------



## macraven




----------



## SwirlyGirly

I just called Universal to put in a room requests. We are staying club level at the Hard Rock. I wanted to put in a request for a deluxe room early since there are very few. The girl said that you can't request a deluxe room, but if you get one it costs extra. How does that work?


----------



## TwingleMum

I think that is because a deluxe room is more expensive than the other rooms (more square feet) so if you wanted to upgrade to a deluxe room you would have to pay the difference


----------



## CornishPixie

We are staying at HRH in about 3 weeks (Yea!) and I have read that the walk from the parking lot to the lobby is a beast. I am going to be driving and getting there for an early check in. Should I unload the car at check in or just leave it in car until we come back from the parks when our room is ready? And is parking lot between the hotel and the parks or is it on the other side of hotel? Just curious, thanks!


----------



## bubba's mom

Parking is next to the hotel...if that makes sense.  When we stay at PBH, we actually walk thru HRH's parking lot to the parks because it's quicker than the Garden Path from PBH.

I would pull up and unload your car at the entrance.  You can leave your car there and go check in & get your keys.  If your room is ready, great.  If not, check the luggage there.  

If your room is not ready, the last thing you'll feel like doing is unloading and parking your car later in the day.  You'll probably get a better spot earlier in the day after check out time vs later in the day anyway.


----------



## PMart

I have a question can I book a kids suite and club at the same time???? 


Thanks trying to decide what to do


----------



## CornishPixie

Thank you Bubba's Mom! That helped a lot. When we stay at RPR we like that the parking lot has easy access from hotel and the parks. We almost always drive, so here's my next question. 
Has anyone ever tried to get around the $15 a day parking fee at the resorts by parking in the parks' parking garage during their stay? If you have annual pass, you get free parking at parks, so just wondering. 
Dang, could I be the cheapest person in the world? Really, just trying to save wherever I can!


----------



## bubba's mom

PMart said:


> I have a question can I book a kids suite and club at the same time????



idk...never stayed club at HRH   



CornishPixie said:


> Has anyone ever tried to get around the $15 a day parking fee at the resorts by parking in the parks' parking garage during their stay? If you have annual pass, you get free parking at parks, so just wondering.



uh...you mean overnight?  You can park for the DAY free in the garage w/ PAP, but not overnight.


----------



## GaSleepingBeautyFan

I'm staying at HRH garden view room for the first time.

Do those rooms have the peek a boo 1/2 wall area between the sink and the sleeping area? 
I know RPR had that and it was annoying to the family when I turned the lights on to get ready before they were awake.

I'm going to bring a curtain and my flexible shower curtain rod if that's the case. 

TIA.


----------



## auntboink

about the parking cost....my hubby was mad the first time we stayed at pbh when they asked us to pay that much for pkg...
we were not told about it before we booked...i guess a little more planning wouldve been helpful..we just assumed it was like dw..where if you stay on property they dont charge you to park...
anyway..we were told that they outsource the mgmt of their lots so there was no way getting out of paying the amount...


one thing we did learn was to park on a lower level and use the elevator (at pbh)..it comes up right close to the resort front entrance...and we could most always park a few feet or so away from it on the lower levels instead of far far away on a top level...

we do always check our bags with the concierge  when first checking in...we dont want our stuff left outside to bake...we find this a little easier too when the room is finally ready...to not have to unload everything out of a hot car.


----------



## CornishPixie

Hey! Has anyone recently gotten back from staying at HRH? Would love to hear your review (they are mixed on TripAdvisor) and what you enjoyed the most. We are so looking forward to visiting WWOHP and the rest of US, but we also plan to take advantage of all of the hotel amenities. Never stayed there but will be in 1 week!!


----------



## TwingleMum

CornishPixie said:


> Hey! Has anyone recently gotten back from staying at HRH? Would love to hear your review (they are mixed on TripAdvisor) and what you enjoyed the most. We are so looking forward to visiting WWOHP and the rest of US, but we also plan to take advantage of all of the hotel amenities. Never stayed there but will be in 1 week!!



PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE Pixie do a review when you get home. And a dining report of all the places you ate, PUHLEASE!! We are staying at the HRH for the 1st time in Aug we are soooo excited, We haven't been to US/IOA and we are huge Harry Potter fans, Thanks so much,


----------



## CornishPixie

TwingleMom, I will be thrilled to do a review! I will also try to post while staying at HRH and let y'all know about WWOHP. We are supposed to have one of the onsite ressie previews. I have stayed at RPR 3 times and have LOVED it. Beautiful hotel and pool. But, I am so excited to try out HRH this time! We are staying club level and I called and requested one of the room numbers that is supposed to be a deluxe room (keeping fingers crossed). I bought my "all access" pass (it came in the mail in 2 days) and I am praying it will help me at check in. I have loved having these boards to gather tips and information. They have helped me save money and time on each visit we make to US. I would love to be able to "give back" by sharing what I have experienced!


----------



## everylastbreath

CornishPixie said:


> Hey! Has anyone recently gotten back from staying at HRH? Would love to hear your review (they are mixed on TripAdvisor) and what you enjoyed the most. We are so looking forward to visiting WWOHP and the rest of US, but we also plan to take advantage of all of the hotel amenities. Never stayed there but will be in 1 week!!



Hi!! We'll be there in about a week too!!! Stayed at HR many times - you will not be disappointed!!! Love it.  We are staying Club, arriving on Sat 6/5, feel free to ask me ANY questions or PM me!! Have a great time, I'm SURE you will!!


----------



## TheWog

I wonder when they will open up the bookings for February.  We, too, are looking forward to staying here.


----------



## TheWog

How late are the pools open at HRH?  We might be arriving later in the evening, but I know the kids will probably want to swim.  Thank you.


----------



## CornishPixie

Thanks, EveryLastBreath,
Our dates are June 1-4 and we are staying Club Level too!!! Sounds like we are going to just miss each other.
I would love to know if you have stayed club level before and what you thought of it. I have read mixed reviews on the boards and worry it won't be worth the money. I will be the only adult with three teenage girls so I thought it would be easier if I knew they could help themselves to snacks and things. They are so excited and chose this trip as their birthday presents. I want them to have a trip to remember!


----------



## Pink Flamingo

CornishPixie said:


> I have read mixed reviews on the boards and worry it won't be worth the money.


Haven't stayed club level at HRH, but have at RPR & I think they are pretty similar from all I've read.  For our group (2 boys ~ 1 pre-teen who eats next to nothing & 1 teen who can put down some food), it was definitely worth every penny.  

The convenience of being able to grab a quick, healthy breakfast before hitting the parks made things so much easier in the morning.  

The kids loved the snacks throughout the day & having snacks/drinks/water bottles readily available meant I didn't have to pack an extra suitcase full of that sort of thing.  We would usually head back to the resort during the heat of the day, grab a drink & some snacks from the club, & then head down to the pool to cool off for a bit.  

We would eat our biggest meal at lunch. In the evening we would take advantage of the heavy hors d'oeuvres & then just grab a quick bite somewhere (if we even needed that ~ many nights we didn't).  

I think the biggest benefit of staying club level for us was the convenience of having food/drinks available (including healthy choices) to us whenever we were at the hotel.

As far as the kids - the club level was a total surprise to them & they LOVED it.  They are quite bummed that we aren't splurging on club level this year ( little do they know that we actually are for our DS's 16th birthday - but they won't know this until we check in - shhhh! don't tell).


----------



## everylastbreath

CornishPixie said:


> Thanks, EveryLastBreath,
> Our dates are June 1-4 and we are staying Club Level too!!! Sounds like we are going to just miss each other.
> I would love to know if you have stayed club level before and what you thought of it. I have read mixed reviews on the boards and worry it won't be worth the money. I will be the only adult with three teenage girls so I thought it would be easier if I knew they could help themselves to snacks and things. They are so excited and chose this trip as their birthday presents. I want them to have a trip to remember!



aaaww too bad, we could have met at the "Club"!! haha. Yes, we have stayed HRH Club (& RPH Club) I think it is well worth it, just being able to grab a drink and a snack! You could easily replace breakfast with a trip to the club, honestly the offerings for the rest of the day are kind of "snacking" stuff and I wouldn't really count on it for replacing lunch or dinner, but if your planning a later dinner, you could stop @ the club and grab a beer/wine, some chips or other snack stuff and save yourself a few bucks, right there.  I know what we normally spend to just grab a few drinks & bags of chips (at WDW) and I think the club is sooo worth it.  3 Teenage Girls, you def. picked the right hotel!! Love HRH, it's so cool, they will think your the best Mom EVER!  Hey, maybe we'll get your room when you check out!! haha Have a Blast!!


----------



## disneygirl1972

TheWog said:


> How late are the pools open at HRH?  We might be arriving later in the evening, but I know the kids will probably want to swim.  Thank you.



The pool is open 8am - 12am.  Just returned Monday.  We had a great time!!


----------



## TheWog

disneygirl1972 said:


> The pool is open 8am - 12am.  Just returned Monday.  We had a great time!!



Thank you.


----------



## KerriK85

im staying june 1-5! not club level though, we booked the day we found out about harry potter packages so we didnt have time to save for that, oh well, next time


----------



## TwingleMum

KerriK85 said:


> im staying june 1-5! not club level though, we booked the day we found out about harry potter packages so we didnt have time to save for that, oh well, next time



OK another person to do an in depth review ~ Hotel, attractions and dining report please.


----------



## CornishPixie

Thanks, everyone, for the great input! We are really pumped for the trip - especially after reading that the previews are going as planned. I am an early riser, so I have no issue with WWOHP being open 8-10am.
 I have searched stores locally for anything HP and have made my three teenagers goody bags for the drive down. We have an 8 hour drive so want to keep them busy.
 I feel better about going with club level now and I will really enjoy not having to pack tons of snacks. Guess we'll have big lunch in the park and then eat lighter for dinner. Usually do anyway. Glad they have wine/beer. Will need it after long days at the park. 
Y'all - seriously, I am just as excited as the kids! Look out Harry, here we come!!


----------



## CornishPixie

WooHoo!! We leave Tuesday and plan to be in the parks by 2pm! Can't wait for HP preview Wed-Fri. I am literally addicted to these boards, I have been checking them 2-3 times a day! All the info has been awesome and very helpful. 
I love that HRH has a FB site and I got the June schedule for the pool entertainment (dive-in movies, DJs, bands) there. Is there a way to get the schedules for RPR and PBR in June as well? I did not see a FB site for them. May want to pool hop and see all three resorts. Don't want to miss a thing!!


----------



## TwingleMum

CornishPixie said:


> WooHoo!! We leave Tuesday and plan to be in the parks by 2pm! Can't wait for HP preview Wed-Fri. I am literally addicted to these boards, I have been checking them 2-3 times a day! All the info has been awesome and very helpful.
> I love that HRH has a FB site and I got the June schedule for the pool entertainment (dive-in movies, DJs, bands) there. Is there a way to get the schedules for RPR and PBR in June as well? I did not see a FB site for them. May want to pool hop and see all three resorts. Don't want to miss a thing!!



 Alright!! Have a great trip Pixie! Can't wait to hear about Club level I'm thinking of upgrading so it will be interesting what you think. Say hi to Harry for me , tell him I'll see him real soon


----------



## CornishPixie

You got it, TwingleMom!
Wonder how early HRH will let me check in? From what I have read about the preview times, I probably need to be there by 7 - 7:30am. Do y'all know how early is too early to check in?


----------



## bubba's mom

You can check in any time.


----------



## seadd67

so I have a question for ones that have done early check In. So we are going from POP to HrH, I doo not think our room would be ready?, and going On the assumption It will not how early should we be there to make It to rope drop at Islands of adventure?. So I am thinking time to drop off our luggage(they said they will store It untill our room Is ready) check In, get our express passes(they also said that we can get them through we do not actually have the room ready) make It over to gates of the park. So I am I predicting to much time when I think we should be there by 7:30am for a 9am opening? to get all that done?.


----------



## CornishPixie

bubba's mom said:


> You can check in any time.



 Then I will be the earliest check in they every saw! We leave tomorrow but are staying offsite tomorrow night. We have APs so planning on going to parks tomorrow afternoon and then first thing Wednesday morning...WWOHP!


----------



## disneyfan61

Are there any resort pics on this thread?? Thinking of staying here next year.


----------



## luvdisney14

We are planning to book one night at the hard rock so we won't have to wait in lines at the park.  When booking a room, do they ask how old children are?
Also, do they charge for children over 17yrs old? ( I am trying to remember from past bookings)


----------



## macraven

seadd67 said:


> so I have a question for ones that have done early check In. So we are going from POP to HrH, I doo not think our room would be ready?, and going On the assumption It will not how early should we be there to make It to rope drop at Islands of adventure?. So I am thinking time to drop off our luggage(they said they will store It untill our room Is ready) check In, get our express passes(they also said that we can get them through we do not actually have the room ready) make It over to gates of the park. So I am I predicting to much time when I think we should be there by 7:30am for a 9am opening? to get all that done?.



i transfer from disney resorts to the universal resorts on each fall vacation.
i leave disney around 7:30 and arrive at the UO hotel about 7:50.

you can check in at hrh and get your hotel key card.
check in your luggage and get a claim check for it.

this takes about 10 minutes tops.

go to city walk and grab a cup of real coffee.........

if the lines are long at the entrance of the park, chances are the guests will be let in early before 9:00.



luvdisney14 said:


> We are planning to book one night at the hard rock so we won't have to wait in lines at the park.  When booking a room, do they ask how old children are?
> Also, do they charge for children over 17yrs old? ( I am trying to remember from past bookings)



you can have 5 people in the room without additional charges.
you do have to list the ages of the children when you check in.

each person receives their own hotel key card.

children 18 and over are considered adults.
there is an additional fee if you have more than 2 adults in the room.


----------



## luvdisney14

Do you know how much they charge for each additional adult?


----------



## bubba's mom

luvdisney14 said:


> Do you know how much they charge for each additional adult?



$25 (afaik)


----------



## SwirlyGirly

Is there a way to make room requests by fax or email? I want to make a request but I am very shy on the phone. Thanks ))
Another question, I am intolerant to gluten and therefore cannot eat wheat products. I'm staying club level and I know that I won't be able to take advantage of most bkfst products, most appetizers and none of the desserts. That's ok bc I know the rest of my family will. However, we were planning on eating bkfst in the club every morning. Would I look crazy if I brought my own gluten free cereal with me to the club each day and used their bowls and milk? I've done this before (non-theme park clubs) to varying degrees of crew members' stares.


----------



## bubba's mom

^ if you want to make a room request, you're best off calling and speaking to someone who can put it on your res.  When I said I faxed a room request, I was told (at check-in), that faxes go to the business center....not the front desk.

I wouldn't think anything of it if you took your own cereal to club.  I don't think they'd care either; esp since you paid for club and aren't eating their food!  Besides, you can always call Star Services and request a spoon and bowl to keep in your room if you want.  We do that...call for plates, glasses, silverwear...and then just rinse and put in a drawer and reuse the rest of the week (because if you leave it out, they will take it when they clean, but not replenish it).


----------



## Pink Flamingo

SwirlyGirly said:


> Would I look crazy if I brought my own gluten free cereal with me to the club each day and used their bowls and milk?


Not at all & I don't think the staff members would care one bit.


----------



## Easygoingeezer

Hi there I am fortunate to be staying at HRH for 15 nights in Nov, we have a King Suite, could not see an option for a cub King online though.  Has anyone stayed in a King Suite? what are the rooms like, the view, bathroom etc.  How can I upgrade to the Club King Suite or can I pay extra at check in for access to the club room?


If I buy an Annual Pass for a UK resident will I have a chance of an upgrade and will it benefit me to get one?

Thanks for all your advice and time

EGG


----------



## SmallWorld71

Just booked 8 nights, Aug. 18th to 26th at HRH, club level! This will be our first time at Universal and Seaworld. I will try very hard to remember to take pics of the club level lounge/ food as I know so many people always want to know about it and it is hard to find pics. It was about $90 more a night and I figured with 5 of us it will be a good deal and very convenient. DS14 (6'1" and growing!) might make our money back for us just at breakfast. LOL


----------



## damo

Easygoingeezer said:


> Hi there I am fortunate to be staying at HRH for 15 nights in Nov, we have a King Suite, could not see an option for a cub King online though.  Has anyone stayed in a King Suite? what are the rooms like, the view, bathroom etc.  How can I upgrade to the Club King Suite or can I pay extra at check in for access to the club room?
> 
> 
> If I buy an Annual Pass for a UK resident will I have a chance of an upgrade and will it benefit me to get one?
> 
> Thanks for all your advice and time
> 
> EGG



I don't think there are any king suites on the club floor.  You can get a king room but I don't believe a king suite.

Annual passes don't get you upgrades on rooms.  You should get an all access pass through Hard Rock for upgrades.


----------



## bookgirl2632

This is my first time at Universal and have a couple of questions.

First, if I stop for some groceries on the way from the airport, are Universal hotels able to store them along with my luggage?  If so, can they store the cold products as well?  I'd probably have milk and oj for the morning.  

Two, how do I arrange for a fridge in the room?  Should I do it beforehand or can I just request one at check-in?

I'm sure I'll have more questions, but that's all I can think of now.


----------



## bubba's mom

If you need a fridge, ask the front desk at check in.  There will be a charge (unless medically necessary tho).

If you stop for groceries, they will store them with your luggage.  We usually buy a styrofoam cooler and ice at the store too..put the milk and beer in to keep cold.  Tip: don't open the bag of ice right away...makes it easier to transport...just put the bag in the cooler w/ what you want to keep cold.


----------



## TwingleMum

Does HRH have a breakfast buffet???


----------



## GaSleepingBeautyFan

At The Kitchen. We never ate there though so I don't know what it's like.


----------



## kevin harrison

GaSleepingBeautyFan said:


> At The Kitchen. We never ate there though so I don't know what it's like.



The kitchen's buffet is expensive, but the food is of a high standard. Well worth a visit.


----------



## amycishere

First ever stay at Universal. Going for Halloween and will be a very exciting first visit to WWOHP. Have the Florida Resident Rate booked. What is this I hear about an Entertainment Rate?

Does anyone know about the handicapped accessibility of the pools and such?

Heard about movie nights and such where can I see more about what is going on during our stay?


----------



## bookgirl2632

I think I recall reading somewhere that robes are provided at HRH.  Is this true?  If so, I won't have to pack one.  Also, do they provide enough for everyone in the party?  We have three adults staying in our room.


----------



## bubba's mom

amycishere said:


> What is this I hear about an Entertainment Rate?



old & discontinued



> Does anyone know about the handicapped accessibility of the pools and such?
> 
> Heard about movie nights and such where can I see more about what is going on during our stay?



idk about handicap accessibility (would think they do have it) and the movies are at poolside...you can find out what movie is showing what night when you check in



bookgirl2632 said:


> I think I recall reading somewhere that robes are provided at HRH.  Is this true?  If so, I won't have to pack one.  Also, do they provide enough for everyone in the party?  We have three adults staying in our room.



I *think* they do (can't remember for sure)....but if they do, you would only get 2.  (unless you called and requested another)


----------



## amycishere

bubba's mom said:


> old & discontinued
> 
> 
> 
> idk about handicap accessibility (would think they do have it) and the movies are at poolside...you can find out what movie is showing what night when you check in
> 
> 
> 
> I *think* they do (can't remember for sure)....but if they do, you would only get 2.  (unless you called and requested another)



Thanks so much!!! Amy


----------



## wwessing

Regarding the robes at HRH. . . there are two in the room, but you can call guest services and ask for another.  We did and they gladly provided the 3rd robe.


----------



## MinnieTheisen

hmmm I wonder if they would bring up 3? I can hear my girls complaining about sharing! Guess that is what vacations are all about.. close intense family time... that hopefully you survive and later (much later) you look back on fondly..


----------



## sand2270

Does anyone know the hours of the Hard Rock pool?  Tried a few searches and can't find the answer anywhere.  Thanks!


----------



## kevin harrison

sand2270 said:


> Does anyone know the hours of the Hard Rock pool?  Tried a few searches and can't find the answer anywhere.  Thanks!



I think from memory it is 9am - 10pm


----------



## kevin harrison

amycishere said:


> First ever stay at Universal. Going for Halloween and will be a very exciting first visit to WWOHP. Have the Florida Resident Rate booked. What is this I hear about an Entertainment Rate?
> 
> Does anyone know about the handicapped accessibility of the pools and such?
> 
> Heard about movie nights and such where can I see more about what is going on during our stay?



I have been in the HRH and Portofino pools, they are both zero entry in parts.

Everything is wheelchair friendly.

The dive in movies are listed on a notice board as you walk into the pool area.

The picture below is hung up in the kids suites above the kids beds.


----------



## sand2270

kevin harrison said:


> I think from memory it is 9am - 10pm



Thanks!


----------



## nmartin

You can also get a list of the dive in movies on Facebook.  They usually post for the next month around the twenty fifth of the month previous.  (example:  on approximately July 25th the list for August will be available)  At least it is on the Hard Rock Hotel site I am not sure about the other hotels.


----------



## Nicole786

Can anyone confirm that the Kitchen is open at 6am now?  Online it still says the hours are 7am


----------



## soonertxmickey

First time visitor to Universal here and getting a late reservation on Property. I am looking for best deal on property. I see that AAA gets better rates so I could probably sign up in time and get the discount. There are still vacancies at HRH. Before I start committing anyone have an idea what rates would be on HRH withe AAA discount? Thanks in advance .


----------



## bubba's mom

soonertxmickey said:


> First time visitor to Universal here and getting a late reservation on Property. I am looking for best deal on property. I see that AAA gets better rates so I could probably sign up in time and get the discount. There are still vacancies at HRH. Before I start committing anyone have an idea what rates would be on HRH withe AAA discount? Thanks in advance .



Did you check the Date/Rate thread for 2010?  Depends when you're going.

I would make the res now and worry about the rate after the res is made.  Rooms are selling out and making the reservation would at least guarantee you the room.  While on the phone, you can ask them the AAA rate...since you'd have to either call to get it or book it thru AAA site.


----------



## nmartin

Just wanted to know if anyone has paid for their room with traveler checks?  I called HRH and the person I spoke to seemed unsure?


----------



## JellyBeans

soonertxmickey said:


> First time visitor to Universal here and getting a late reservation on Property. I am looking for best deal on property. I see that AAA gets better rates so I could probably sign up in time and get the discount. There are still vacancies at HRH. Before I start committing anyone have an idea what rates would be on HRH withe AAA discount? Thanks in advance .



Hi. We just booked our trip and got AAA rate of $199+tax for Garden View room from 8/22 to 8/25. It was about 20% off the rack rate. I think you should call and book soon. I had a hard time getting the 2 queen garden view room for certain dates.


----------



## gottolovedisney

Does anyone know the prices for the breakfast buffet?  adult and children's prices and what age is a child??


----------



## TwingleMum

I'm interested too. Can anyone tell us what is on the buffet????


----------



## msminniemouse

Nicole786 said:


> Can anyone confirm that the Kitchen is open at 6am now?  Online it still says the hours are 7am



I am interested to know this too.


----------



## reelmom

subbing


----------



## TwingleMum

I looked online and I *think* that the breakfast buffet is $17 for adults $9 for kids.


----------



## kevin harrison

TwingleMum said:


> I'm interested too. Can anyone tell us what is on the buffet????



The usual things you can think of, nothing different. To be honest, you can get a breakfast for far less off site.


----------



## Clemson Bama Fan

In addition to the usual breakfast buffet items, you can ask the chef to prepare an omelet or even eggs benedict.  They are excellent.  We start our day in the Kitchen...


----------



## ThumperThistle

nmartin said:


> Just wanted to know if anyone has paid for their room with traveler checks?  I called HRH and the person I spoke to seemed unsure?



We did last month.


----------



## nmartin

ThumperThistle said:


> We did last month.



Thank you very much!  Good to hear.


----------



## Lindsay0385

Hello! I have a few questions for those of you that have stayed at the Hard Rock Hotel. Thank you in advance!

We will be staying at the HRH for the duration of our Universal trip in mid-September. There are a total of eight of us going, all adults, so we will be staying in two rooms. Right now, I believe we have two standard garden view rooms.

Here are my questions:

1) Has anyone else booked two rooms together? Will our rooms be right next to each other (or at least on the same floor)?

2) Each of us is paying a total of $400 for the room. Will we be able to each pay our amount upon check in (so we don't have to carry all the cash around)? Or should we pay by some other method? My uncle used his credit card to pay for our room deposit and I rather not have my debit card on their record.

3) From reading this thread, I found out about shortcuts for walking from the HRH to US/IOA. I have also read that they might be closed. Can anyone give me directions on the quickest way to walk to the parks (or should we just take the water taxis)?

4) I have an Hard Rock All Access Card. Do you think that we will realistically be able upgrade our rooms (probably not, lol)?

5) Now the exact opposite, would asking for obstructed view rooms dramatically reduce the price of our stay?

6) Since we are staying on-site, do we have to pay the cover charges for late night CityWalk clubs and events? 

7) I know that the parks close earlier in September, but will the pools stay open for the normal time (11pm)? Is it also true that we can use the pools of the other two on-site hotels?

8) From looking at Google maps of the hotel, it seems as if the closest off-site restaurants/shopping are Golden Corral, Walgreens, and Burger King at the corner of S Kirkman Rd and Vineland Rd. Is this within a reasonable walking distance (Google says only 15 minutes walking from the hotel, but is that true)? Are there other locations to eat or get cheap breakfast supplies off-site within walking distance?

I think that's it for now. I know that I will think of more closer to the trip. I like to be very prepared before going on any trip (you should have seen my itinerary and planning for our Las Vegas trip of 2008!).

Thank you for your help!

Lindsay


----------



## csmommy

Hi Lindsey, We are just back from HRH & I will try & asnwer as many as I can.

1.  No I have not.

2.  Sorry, don't know b/c we paid with points & gave a cc for room charges.

3.  The pool is still locked in the morning.  So you go out the main doors, turn left & go down the stair in to the parking lot, turn left again & ho until you see the Universal globe!  We found this the shortest way there.

4.  The hotel was full while we were there so we were not upgraded.  But I would think it would be hard to be upgraded & have 2 rooms together.

5.  Don't know, call them.

6.  We had kids with us so didn't stay out late.

7.  Yes, you can pool hop, not sure of hours.

8.  We ate at City Walk.  Food was very resonable & good.

Have fun!





Lindsay0385 said:


> Hello! I have a few questions for those of you that have stayed at the Hard Rock Hotel. Thank you in advance!
> 
> We will be staying at the HRH for the duration of our Universal trip in mid-September. There are a total of eight of us going, all adults, so we will be staying in two rooms. Right now, I believe we have two standard garden view rooms.
> 
> Here are my questions:
> 
> 1) Has anyone else booked two rooms together? Will our rooms be right next to each other (or at least on the same floor)?
> 
> 2) Each of us is paying a total of $400 for the room. Will we be able to each pay our amount upon check in (so we don't have to carry all the cash around)? Or should we pay by some other method? My uncle used his credit card to pay for our room deposit and I rather not have my debit card on their record.
> 
> 3) From reading this thread, I found out about shortcuts for walking from the HRH to US/IOA. I have also read that they might be closed. Can anyone give me directions on the quickest way to walk to the parks (or should we just take the water taxis)?
> 
> 4) I have an Hard Rock All Access Card. Do you think that we will realistically be able upgrade our rooms (probably not, lol)?
> 
> 5) Now the exact opposite, would asking for obstructed view rooms dramatically reduce the price of our stay?
> 
> 6) Since we are staying on-site, do we have to pay the cover charges for late night CityWalk clubs and events?
> 
> 7) I know that the parks close earlier in September, but will the pools stay open for the normal time (11pm)? Is it also true that we can use the pools of the other two on-site hotels?
> 
> 8) From looking at Google maps of the hotel, it seems as if the closest off-site restaurants/shopping are Golden Corral, Walgreens, and Burger King at the corner of S Kirkman Rd and Vineland Rd. Is this within a reasonable walking distance (Google says only 15 minutes walking from the hotel, but is that true)? Are there other locations to eat or get cheap breakfast supplies off-site within walking distance?
> 
> I think that's it for now. I know that I will think of more closer to the trip. I like to be very prepared before going on any trip (you should have seen my itinerary and planning for our Las Vegas trip of 2008!).
> 
> Thank you for your help!
> 
> Lindsay


----------



## bubba's mom

Lindsay0385 said:


> Here are my questions:
> 
> 1) Has anyone else booked two rooms together? Will our rooms be right next to each other (or at least on the same floor)?
> 
> 2) Each of us is paying a total of $400 for the room. Will we be able to each pay our amount upon check in (so we don't have to carry all the cash around)? Or should we pay by some other method? My uncle used his credit card to pay for our room deposit and I rather not have my debit card on their record.
> 
> 3) From reading this thread, I found out about shortcuts for walking from the HRH to US/IOA. I have also read that they might be closed. Can anyone give me directions on the quickest way to walk to the parks (or should we just take the water taxis)?
> 
> 4) I have an Hard Rock All Access Card. Do you think that we will realistically be able upgrade our rooms (probably not, lol)?
> 
> 5) Now the exact opposite, would asking for obstructed view rooms dramatically reduce the price of our stay?
> 
> 6) Since we are staying on-site, do we have to pay the cover charges for late night CityWalk clubs and events?
> 
> 7) I know that the parks close earlier in September, but will the pools stay open for the normal time (11pm)? Is it also true that we can use the pools of the other two on-site hotels?
> 
> 8) From looking at Google maps of the hotel, it seems as if the closest off-site restaurants/shopping are Golden Corral, Walgreens, and Burger King at the corner of S Kirkman Rd and Vineland Rd. Is this within a reasonable walking distance (Google says only 15 minutes walking from the hotel, but is that true)? Are there other locations to eat or get cheap breakfast supplies off-site within walking distance?
> 
> I think that's it for now. I know that I will think of more closer to the trip. I like to be very prepared before going on any trip (you should have seen my itinerary and planning for our Las Vegas trip of 2008!).
> 
> Thank you for your help!
> 
> Lindsay



1-you can request connecting rooms
2-?....i would ask them.  idk if they can break up the charge or not...i would think so, but am not certain
3-we always left thru the pool...you need your roomkey to unlock the gate
4-don't have an AAC...can't help ya there...but you can always ask
5-obs view does save some $$...exactly how much, idk...but they are cheaper rate
6-idk about cover charges...we were either already in the restaurant or weren't there cuz of having kids w/ us
7-yes you can pool hop
8-there is a BK at CW (not sure if it serves breakfast or not)  You can always go to the Boulangerie in the Studios for breakfast foods.  We got a chocolate croissant, cheese danish (these are all HUGE sized too), chocolate muffin and another muffin for like $10...easily fed 4 of us.  I do know across hwy behind PBH there is a TGIF attached to the Holiday Inn Express


----------



## Lindsay0385

Thank you both for your help! We'll have to try the Boulangerie restaurant, it sounds good!


----------



## bubba's mom

Lindsay0385 said:


> Thank you both for your help! We'll have to try the Boulangerie restaurant, it sounds good!



it's not a restaurant...it's cs...but they have some tables in there to sit at.  The portion size is good for the $.  I think until 10 or 11am you can even get a hot egg sandwich (on croissant?) or something along those lines?  Know BIL was lookin to get something like that, but we were late morning...too close to lunch?  I will have to remember to post pix...those are on my laptop downstairs.... 

There's also Croissant Moon in IOA for breakfast and a couple Cinnabons onsite.  Think Pastamore serves some sort of breakfast.....(haven't eaten at tho).


----------



## Tiggr88

Does anyone know if you get free wireless at HRH with All Access membership?

I know I read that you get free wireless with Loews First at the other two hotels, but thought I also read that you got it at HRH with All Access, but now can;t find it. Maybe I imagined it.

If not, does anyone know what the charge is for internet?

Thanks!


----------



## Tiggr88

When I made my reservaton for HRH 8/24 - 9/1, I was told that they could guarantee connecting rooms if I had garden view, so I went with Garden View rooms. I've confirmed a couple of times since. We'll see what happens when we get there.


----------



## kevin harrison

Tiggr88 said:


> Does anyone know if you get free wireless at HRH with All Access membership?
> 
> I know I read that you get free wireless with Loews First at the other two hotels, but thought I also read that you got it at HRH with All Access, but now can;t find it. Maybe I imagined it.
> 
> If not, does anyone know what the charge is for internet?
> 
> Thanks!



There is free wireless in the lobby, in room it is $9.99 for 24 hours.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Tiggr88 said:


> Does anyone know if you get free wireless at HRH with All Access membership?
> 
> I know I read that you get free wireless with Loews First at the other two hotels, but thought I also read that you got it at HRH with All Access, but now can;t find it. Maybe I imagined it.
> 
> If not, does anyone know what the charge is for internet?
> 
> Thanks!



I just checked the HRAA membership benefits page and it does not list wireless. We were told by a HR employee that there is free wireless in the hallways, lobby and pool area.


----------



## seadd67

yep this Is true!. We had to pay In our room. But It was free In the lobby and by the pool.


----------



## cuddles

Well made our reservation yesterday and already not impressed. They charged my credit card almost 70.00 more than they are supposed to. Yes I know the exchange rate makes a difference but not that much difference between US and Canadian dollars right now. Called reservations and not surprised they couldn't help me, said I have to call accounting back between 9- 5 tomorrow so not a good start but we will see what happens when I call tomorrow.


----------



## ladeedeb

cuddles said:


> Well made our reservation yesterday and already not impressed. They charged my credit card almost 70.00 more than they are supposed to. Yes I know the exchange rate makes a difference but not that much difference between US and Canadian dollars right now. Called reservations and not surprised they couldn't help me, said I have to call accounting back between 9- 5 tomorrow so not a good start but we will see what happens when I call tomorrow.



I don't know if this would be the same case, but my deposit was larger than one night of my stay due to the difference in prices for each of the days, as well as discounts I received on the room.  Maybe this is why it was higher than you expected?    Hope you get it taken care of.


----------



## cuddles

No it wasn't the hotel that  put the extra charge on the credit card it was VISA!!! Apparently VISA holds 15% on top of the actual cost for incidentals!!!!
But I also asked HRH how much they hold for nightly incidentals when you check in and they said $200.00 a night!!!! That's crazy, that's an extra 1000.00 for the week on top of the room cost!!! Think we will be staying off site as that is crazy!!! Doubletree here we come, unless I win the lottery!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

cuddles said:


> No it wasn't the hotel that  put the extra charge on the credit card it was VISA!!! Apparently VISA holds 15% on top of the actual cost for incidentals!!!!
> But I also asked HRH how much they hold for nightly incidentals when you check in and they said $200.00 a night!!!! That's crazy, that's an extra 1000.00 for the week on top of the room cost!!! Think we will be staying off site as that is crazy!!! Doubletree here we come, unless I win the lottery!



We're staying at HRH and there was only a one time deposit.


----------



## cuddles

Yes we know there is only a one time deposit, it' s how much they are taking for a deposit that is in question and the funds they hold against your CC once you check in.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

cuddles said:


> Yes we know there is only a one time deposit, it' s how much they are taking for a deposit that is in question and the funds they hold against your CC once you check in.



The amount held from your CC is only that which you are using (ie. room, wet bar, fridge, parking... etc) if you CHOOSE you can request extra be held for room charges and such, but they do not just keep $200 per night unless requested. So if you are not renting anything extra for the room, are not parking and do not take the wet bar key then you can request no extra fees be held. It is an option.

Personally it sounds as if you are trying to find reasons not to stay at HRH, so your decision to stay offsite is the best one for you. I wanted to make sure the correct information was posted for other people who are planning on staying.


----------



## cuddles

No I am far from trying to make excuses for not staying there, I am  just in tune with extra charges that I don't want, I have been burnt before so now I am extra careful and watch everything. I have to be, I am not rich and I am saving almost every penny for this vacation and I don't want to get to go on vacation, go to use my credit card and have it declined for reasons unknown.

That being said I am quite happy with the results after having spent the day corresponding with a lovely lady in accounting who explained to me how the holds worked and she explained to me that I could use those funds held for purchases in the park etc instead of using cash and also if I wanted I could refuse the holds at check-in and just won't have charge to room privileges in the park. I am quite pleased how prompt Universal got back to me and made me feel much more confident about staying there.

As for the poster before me who says it looks like I am making excuses? This is a forum for people to share their experiences negative or positive and maybe someone else might be in my position at check-in and be surprised by the extra chargeor may have more than the allotted amount put on their credit card for a deposit as in my case. Fortunately my negative turned into a positive.


----------



## Debs Hill

Please could anyone tell me what they have had as offerings in the club lounge for breakfast and evenings? Any photos? Were you impressed?!
Debsx


----------



## JessicaR

Debs Hill said:


> Please could anyone tell me what they have had as offerings in the club lounge for breakfast and evenings? Any photos? Were you impressed?!
> Debsx



CL at HRH breakfast - bagels, butter. cream cheese. honey buns, cookies, cereal, milk. Coffee, juices.Hot cocoa. Honestly HR CL least impressive of the three. And yet, most impressive of my teens. 

In the evening they were big on veggies with dips and cheese and crackers. One other item like a mexican thing. It was all OK cause we enjoyed our atmosphere. Howvere honestly, PBH and RPH blows the offerings away.


----------



## Debs Hill

Thanks Jessica. Did they have any snacks during the day, or things you could substitute for a light meal/desserts?
Debsx


----------



## JessicaR

Debs Hill said:


> Thanks Jessica. Did they have any snacks during the day, or things you could substitute for a light meal/desserts?
> Debsx



They had water, soda and bags of chips, pretzels. Desserts as far as I recall were just cookies and maybe brownie like items. Honestly HRH offered the least amount of CL amenities compared to RPR and PBH.


----------



## SmallWorld71

JessicaR said:


> CL at HRH breakfast - bagels, butter. cream cheese. honey buns, cookies, cereal, milk. Coffee, juices.Hot cocoa. Honestly HR CL least impressive of the three. And yet, most impressive of my teens.
> 
> In the evening they were big on veggies with dips and cheese and crackers. One other item like a mexican thing. It was all OK cause we enjoyed our atmosphere. Howvere honestly, PBH and RPH blows the offerings away.



I agree with Jessica about the offerings. Just wanted to add oatmeal, toast and plain croissants to the breakfast menu.

There was also fresh fruit (usually melon and pineapple) each evening along with the veggies and cheese and crackers. There were also two hot and one cold appy in addition each evening. Things like mini meatballs, eggplant, chicken wings, mini corn dogs, Texas caviar, coleslaw and the like. Nothing fancy. Beer and Wine are also offered in the evening.


----------



## nezy

We are planning to go to the WDW/Univ area in FEb. I have heard the great things about staying on Univ property to get the "skip the line" advantage.  Other than staying at the Univ prop hotels is there another way to get a "fastpass"?  The room rate we got was $300 to $339 for the time we are going. We would only stay a night or 2 as we have a time share for the rest of the trip.  Therer are 6 of us-so 2 rooms.  The only reason we would stay on prop is for the advantage of line priority aspecially for the Harry Potter attraction.

My question is that worth it? and is there another option?

Thanks.


----------



## SmallWorld71

nezy said:


> We are planning to go to the WDW/Univ area in FEb. I have heard the great things about staying on Univ property to get the "skip the line" advantage.  Other than staying at the Univ prop hotels is there another way to get a "fastpass"?  The room rate we got was $300 to $339 for the time we are going. We would only stay a night or 2 as we have a time share for the rest of the trip.  Therer are 6 of us-so 2 rooms.  The only reason we would stay on prop is for the advantage of line priority aspecially for the Harry Potter attraction.
> 
> My question is that worth it? and is there another option?
> 
> Thanks.



You can buy a Universal Express pass. I am not sure of the price as it varies throughout the year. This would give you front of the line access. The BIG difference (to the best of my knowledge) is that it is only good for one time on each ride as opposed to the unlimited front of the line access that you get by staying on property. 
Also, just so you know, there is no front of the line access for Harry Potter and the Forbidden Journey (just the coasters in WWOHP). Your best bet on Forbidden Journey is single rider which is open to anyone. Although, I do recommend going through the regular line once to see the details inside of the castle. 
My Disney experience tells me that Feb. is pretty quiet with the exception of President's Week which next year is Feb. 19-27. If that is the week you are going, it may be worth the extra $ to stay onsite.


----------



## Meredith

First - if you are spoiled and already know about on-site FOTL passes, go for it. Otherwise, if you go in the off season, you probably will just get a glimpes of the peope who always get on b4 you and wonder why?? lol Second, HRH club was most definitely least impressive of HRH and RPR. RPR ROCKED!!! The room is HUGE! Seats always available, tables always clean, TONS of food, never had to wait for them to replenish. 

RPR is BEAUTIFUL, HRH is AMAZING.. everyone please remember... these are both 4-4.5 star hotels. Those are not Disney or Universal ratings, those are global ratings. These are both amazing hotels.. park perks aside, I'd stay at either anytime!!


----------



## ttree

does the club lounge have outside patio? would like to smoke with morning coffee or eve beer/wine?


----------



## SmallWorld71

ttree said:


> does the club lounge have outside patio? would like to smoke with morning coffee or eve beer/wine?



No, it doesn't.


----------



## ttree

not what i wanted to hear but thanks for the response.


----------



## seadd67

we where there back in July and love our stay. We where looking into staying in the CL our next trip in Oct of 2011. Thats not the kind of news i was hopeing for, i had herd good things about HRH CL, compare to say Disneys Delx resorts CL?. Is this a recent devlopment?


----------



## Suestolar

I just got back from spending 6 nights at Hard Rock Club Level.  We had a blast. We spent the mornings at the park, had a big lunch at Citywalk or the Kitchen and then spent the afternoon at the pool.  5-7 we would go get the apps which would fill us up since we had a large lunch and then returned later for cookies and milk. Club Level was smaller than Royal Pacific but if it was crowded we just brought the items back to the room.


----------



## seadd67

Suestolar said:


> I just got back from spending 6 nights at Hard Rock Club Level.  We had a blast. We spent the mornings at the park, had a big lunch at Citywalk or the Kitchen and then spent the afternoon at the pool.  5-7 we would go get the apps which would fill us up since we had a large lunch and then returned later for cookies and milk. Club Level was smaller than Royal Pacific but if it was crowded we just brought the items back to the room.




you think the club level was worth it?


----------



## kimkarli

Has anyone ever gotten upgraded to club level with All Access Pass?


----------



## Suestolar

My rate was $215/night. I thought Club was worth it.
Last morning we at breakfast at the Kitchen since my husband wanted bacon and eggs.  Much cheaper to grab breakfast at the club lounge.


----------



## JessicaR

My kids love HRH CL - will be there next week and so excited!


----------



## eculmone

What is an All Access Pass? Do you mean Annual Pass? My interest is peaked? How do I get an all access pass?


----------



## eculmone

Yes, I agree with sharky. You only pay if it's used incidentals. Also, a deposit is just that, a deposit. It goes towards the total cost in the end anyway??? Geese that got me nervous for a sec. Thanks for clearing that up for everyone sharky


----------



## eculmone

I'm looking for HRH info as this will be our first stay at this hotel. I'm hearing about All Access Passes and that the path is closed? When I try to find out info I'm directed to the begining of the thread but it's really old. The info is from 2002 and do I need to read all 700 and some odd posts? Is there a more current thread somewhere?

We got one of the last two queen beds for March 12th. RP didn't have any, so we jumped on this one. $295 a night  ouch. I guess it's that old real estate saying 'location, location, location'? And 'the early birds got the worm' I guess  oh well. We are coming Dear Harry 

Anyhow, was looking to upgrade to club level but not sure if it's worth it or even available.  We love Crouissant moon (sp)? And momma needs to watch her midsection... lately it has a mind all it's own

Any assistance is much appreciated. Oh yeah and how are washroom facilities? Totally enclosed or like RP one can brush teeth while other showers etc.?  Thanks all


----------



## damo

eculmone said:


> I'm looking for HRH info as this will be our first stay at this hotel. I'm hearing about All Access Passes and that the path is closed? When I try to find out info I'm directed to the begining of the thread but it's really old. The info is from 2002 and do I need to read all 700 and some odd posts? Is there a more current thread somewhere?
> 
> We got one of the last two queen beds for March 12th. RP didn't have any, so we jumped on this one. $295 a night  ouch. I guess it's that old real estate saying 'location, location, location'? And 'the early birds got the worm' I guess  oh well. We are coming Dear Harry
> 
> Anyhow, was looking to upgrade to club level but not sure if it's worth it or even available.  We love Crouissant moon (sp)? And momma needs to watch her midsection... lately it has a mind all it's own
> 
> Any assistance is much appreciated. Oh yeah and how are washroom facilities? Totally enclosed or like RP one can brush teeth while other showers etc.?  Thanks all



The washroom are like RPR with the sink outside the toilet/shower area.  Club level is available and worth it if you have a large family.  Not sure which path you are talking about being closed.  The normal walking path is open.  You can get to it by going through the pool area or out towards the boat dock.


----------



## eculmone

I love this site.  I turned on my computer and all these e-mails came in and viola, all my questions answered. Thank you again Damo  I'm starting to get excited. Club level I'm not sure is for us. We are mid 40's and it's time to watch our weight... alas... life  Anyhow, two dieters and a tween dd who only eats pasta and chicken fingers (very boring) But was curious as to what they offer etc. I'm like the kid in the candy store. 

Anyhow, last question if anyone out there can assist. What is All Access Pass?

ok, I lied, probably not my last question, but for now at least


----------



## SharkyGoddess

eculmone said:


> What is an All Access Pass? Do you mean Annual Pass? My interest is peaked? How do I get an all access pass?



You pay a one time $25 for the all access pass, however, I would caution you to read my trip report before wasting that money


----------



## kimgof

Our first stay at HRH will be this August.  We are only staying one night so we can get the FOTLP for the rides and enter Harry"s Park early. I only have a few of questions for those that has stayed here before.
Do you have to pay to park at the hotel? (thought I read that somewhere)
How long is the walk to the parks- we are only going to IOA .
If we drive to the parks , do we have to pay to park there?
Everyone talks about City Walk- ok don't laugh at me - what is it? 
What is an All Access Pass?
How many hours do you think it would take to go through IOA?  we are checking into our WDW resort that day.
Thanks in advance !


----------



## damo

kimgof said:


> Our first stay at HRH will be this August.  We are only staying one night so we can get the FOTLP for the rides and enter Harry"s Park early. I only have a few of questions for those that has stayed here before.
> Do you have to pay to park at the hotel? (thought I read that somewhere)
> How long is the walk to the parks- we are only going to IOA .
> If we drive to the parks , do we have to pay to park there?
> Everyone talks about City Walk- ok don't laugh at me - what is it?
> What is an All Access Pass?
> How many hours do you think it would take to go through IOA?  we are checking into our WDW resort that day.
> Thanks in advance !



It is $15 for normal parking at the hotel.  The walk is under 10 minutes from HRH to IOA.  You don't want to drive to the parks if you are staying at the hotel.  It is unnecessary.  City Walk is a collection of stores, restaurants and nightclubs/bars.  It is the space that you have to walk through to get to the parks.  It should take you 6-8 hours to go through IOA doing all rides and attractions if you are staying onsite.


----------



## kimgof

Thanks damo!   I was just going to book the room and base ticket online and when I do that it comes up that the ticket and FOTLP are for Augutst 24th. We are checking in on the 24th and out on the 25th. However, we wanted to go to the park on the 25th. We will be driving down and want to relax at the the hotel on the 24th. If we do that, can we use the tickets and FOTLP on the day we check out? Why does it list it as the 24th? Thanks again!


----------



## nezy

SharkyGoddess said:


> You pay a one time $25 for the all access pass, however, I would caution you to read my trip report before wasting that money



Could you post a link to your trip report?
Thanks


----------



## Twinkbelle

Hoping that some of you could help me here, had a fantastic trip staying for just the one night back in June as I was visiting around the time that WWOHP openned staying at the HRH practically paid for itself in terms of the amount of time that we saved in not having to stand in line to get into the area!

We're going back in Dec this year, and I'm thinking that it would be worth staying here again however, I can't find any room rates cheaper then $264 for 3 people for one night! I know it includes your FOTL access but that seems a lot to me for such a short time.  

From past memory do they usually do offers for Dec?  Or will I just have to pay up if I want to enjoy the perks!


----------



## damo

Twinkbelle said:


> Hoping that some of you could help me here, had a fantastic trip staying for just the one night back in June as I was visiting around the time that WWOHP openned staying at the HRH practically paid for itself in terms of the amount of time that we saved in not having to stand in line to get into the area!
> 
> We're going back in Dec this year, and I'm thinking that it would be worth staying here again however, I can't find any room rates cheaper then $264 for 3 people for one night! I know it includes your FOTL access but that seems a lot to me for such a short time.
> 
> From past memory do they usually do offers for Dec?  Or will I just have to pay up if I want to enjoy the perks!



If you are going in early December there will be some great deals coming up.  If you are going at Christmas time, there won't be any deals.  It is crazy busy at Christmas.


----------



## seadd67

We are going in Sept,the end of sept for Horror nights. When we where there last July we did not spend any time at the resort,speacily the pool. . We where up and to the park and back to sleep. This time really want to spend some qualty time at the resort. I seen those canbbans set up near the pool,are they worth it to rent?,even for a short time?. The Palms restraunt, the food worth the price.


----------



## wish_upon_a_star35

Well I am just too excited!! I just booked our Universal mini vacation. We are leaving on Feb 14 and returning on Feb 17!!  Going to do 2 days at the parks and we are staying at HRH!!!

We went to Universal and WDW last June. It was way too hot and I will never go to Florida in the summer again lol!

Anyway, we still have Universal souvenier cups and popcorn buckets from last year....um...can we use those this year? 

Also what are some of your favorite places to eat while visiting?  We ate at Bubba Gumps last time and I'm hoping to eat at Bob Marley's this time, other than that, I have no idea?

And what is the hotel like??? Is it noisy?  What kind of activities do they have going on there?  My daughter is 14 almost 15 and I want it to be the best few days of her life!!


----------



## Clemson Bama Fan

seadd67 said:


> We are going in Sept,the end of sept for Horror nights. When we where there last July we did not spend any time at the resort,speacily the pool. . We where up and to the park and back to sleep. This time really want to spend some qualty time at the resort. I seen those canbbans set up near the pool,are they worth it to rent?,even for a short time?. The Palms restraunt, the food worth the price.



I can't speak to the cabanas, but as far as The Palm is concerned, it is fabulous.  It is expensive, but we have never been disappointed.  It is always our last meal before we return home.


----------



## uncw89

SharkyGoddess said:


> You pay a one time $25 for the all access pass, however, I would caution you to read my trip report before wasting that money





nezy said:


> Could you post a link to your trip report?
> Thanks



I was going to ask you the same thing! I'm curious to find out more about the all access pass!
We are going to stay at HRH Aug.12-15 and I would appreciate any info/ adivce anyone has to give. I've just started researching these threads! I've been to Uni/IOA before, but it's been at least 10 years and this is the first time I've stayed onsite. It's also the first time DS (10) has been. We aren't really into HP, but are looking forward to checking out WWoHP!
Thanks!


----------



## goofy4tink

uncw89 said:


> I was going to ask you the same thing! I'm curious to find out more about the all access pass!
> We are going to stay at HRH Aug.12-15 and I would appreciate any info/ adivce anyone has to give. I've just started researching these threads! I've been to Uni/IOA before, but it's been at least 10 years and this is the first time I've stayed onsite. It's also the first time DS (10) has been. We aren't really into HP, but are looking forward to checking out WWoHP!
> Thanks!



My dd and I headed over for a day at US/IoA last August, in the middle of our WDW trip. I found that the in park 'fp' tends to change prices. I paid almost $50 apiece for ours. But my friend was there at a different time of year and paid only $25 for hers!! The price depends on park crowds that day and the time of year. You don't have to buy them before entering the parks. You can wander around, and see what the wait times are. If they're too long for you, you can buy the US/IoA FP then...there are many shops where you can buy it.

I love having the FoTL ability when we stay onsite. I figured that our two day stay/one night would cost about $250 for the night. If we stayed offsite, we would have paid about $100 for the night, then have to buy the US/IoA FPs, for both days. It was actually cheaper for us to stay onsite for that one night.


----------



## uncw89

What is the difference between the all access pass and the Fotl? Are they the same thing? I know if you stay on site you get the FotL, which is one of the reasons we are staying on site. Ok, the main reason we are staying on site.


----------



## macraven

uncw89 said:


> What is the difference between the all access pass and the Fotl? Are they the same thing? I know if you stay on site you get the FotL, which is one of the reasons we are staying on site. Ok, the main reason we are staying on site.



the All Access Pass is for the Hard Rock Hotels only.
I bought my pass years ago on line.
it is valid for discounts on the Rock Shop and on line shopping.

you can sometimes obtain an upgrade with the All Access Pass at HRH.

This is a card only for those chain of hotels and HR shops.


The Fotl is a benefit for staying on site at any of the 3 hotels.
it allows the hotel resident to use the express lines at the park for the shows and rides.

the hotel key is what is shown for access in the express lines.


hotel cards and AA is two different things.


----------



## uncw89

Thanks! Where do you get the AA? Online or at the hotel?


----------



## eculmone

uncw89 said:


> Thanks! Where do you get the AA? Online or at the hotel?



FYI I found SharkyGoddess' trip report and it turns out this AAP was a $25 rip off. Bubba's mom thought it was some type of 'perk' card. AND 'the one who shall be named' hee hee mcraven says it's only good at the HR hotels and online shopping. You can 'sometimes' get a room upgrade? for $25 more? Mmmm, doesn't sound like it's worth the extra mula... unless you'd like a pretty card to place in your scrapbook?  

I too was researching and excited to spend $ to save $  IMHO it's better to just pay for an upgrad 'if' available. Or put the extra 25 in your pocket and get a couple souveniers instead.


----------



## Clemson Bama Fan

The All Access Card has more than paid for itself on our last 2 vacations.  We used it for discounts at the Rock Shop at the HRH as well as the shop at the Hard Rock Cafe in Citywalk.  We even got a discount each morning on our breakfast at the Kitchen.  Not to mention the upgrade we receivced on our room at the HRH.  Going back this October and will definitely benefit from more discounts.


----------



## macraven

eculmone said:


> FYI I found SharkyGoddess' trip report and it turns out this AAP was a $25 rip off. Bubba's mom thought it was some type of 'perk' card. AND 'the one who shall be named' hee hee mcraven says it's only good at the HR hotels and online shopping. You can 'sometimes' get a room upgrade? for $25 more? Mmmm, doesn't sound like it's worth the extra mula... unless you'd like a pretty card to place in your scrapbook?
> 
> I too was researching and excited to spend $ to save $  IMHO it's better to just pay for an upgrad 'if' available. Or put the extra 25 in your pocket and get a couple souveniers instead.



also stated good for discounts at the rock shops.
it is good for me on that alone as i am a pin collector.
i dropped $600 last year on pins and used the All Access card for the discount.
but, the AAA and APH also gives discounts..


i bought the card many years ago.
it was $25 and with that i received the hard rock back pack, 2 collector pins, the access card that had $25 loaded on it, and head of the line access for HRCafe.



Clemson Bama Fan said:


> The All Access Card has more than paid for itself on our last 2 vacations.  We used it for discounts at the Rock Shop at the HRH as well as the shop at the Hard Rock Cafe in Citywalk.  We even got a discount each morning on our breakfast at the Kitchen.  Not to mention the upgrade we receivced on our room at the HRH.  Going back this October and will definitely benefit from more discounts.



i enjoyed receiving the benefits on the card when ever i made purchases.
it was money credited put back on my card.
i always show my card at HRC for that.

i don't know if things changed much since i bought it.
sounds like different benefits on the recent cards based on what people have posted on line.

since you are staying at HRH, then you will benefit from the use of your all access card.


----------



## goofy4tink

Sorry, I had the wrong terminology in mind...changed my post. I meant those FP type passes you can buy right in the park that give you one ride at most attractions without waiting in the long line as opposed to the resort FoTL perks that allow you to ride as many times as you want using the fast entrance.


----------



## eculmone

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Does anyone know if being a member of the Hard Rock club (I forget if it has a different name) saves you any money on a room?



ok, heres the scoop from the Hard Rock Hotel.  You can sign up for it online at hardrock.com - Because this Hard Rock Hotel is also part of Loew's it's not that much of a savings (per the employee I spoke with on the phone).  It will get you 10% off at the Kitchen restaurant and when you spend $200 at the Hard Rock Cafe you'll get $20 on the card.  The card is $24.99 and once you activate it you get a $20 credit. When I confirmed with the employee I said, so I pay $25 and get $20 credit, plus spend $200 and get another $20 credit on the card right? She hesitated and said 'yes, that's right'. So 'if' your dd or ds wannabe rockstar teenager wants a hard rock hotel souvenier AND you eat enough times their to = $200 you would get a $20 bonus to spend. 

She also confirmed you get no room upgrades or discounts on cabana rentals.  They use to but that has stopped. Sooooo if your a big fan of Hard Rock Hotel chains throughout the world it might be fun/worth it to have this card but if you only plan on this hard rock hotel, they don't offer the same perks b/c it's part of Loew's... 

So thanks for all the info.  Hope that helps some who are considering this All Access Pass and Happy Valentine's day all


----------



## eculmone

OK and now to completely confuse and amaze you all 

I called again to find out what the free membership is all about... They briefly mentioned that last time...

So this lady on the phone says 'you get all the same benefits except no subscription to Rolling Stones magazine, no backpack and no $20 credit when you sign up.  I go 'what? The other lady didn't say anything about rolling stones magazine and backpack?' Then she says 'you also get a complimentary room upgrad 'IF AVAILABLE' and complimentary late check out and your 10% off at the Kitchen and Hard Rock Cafe'.  And I say 'FREE UPGRADE IF AVAILABLE?'  The other lady on the phone said they do not offer upgrades. She said they discountinued that practice and the new lady (I like her)  said no, it's just that they no longer offer discounts on the cabana rentals, but you still get the upgrade 'if available'. 

So did I AMAZE YOU ALL??? DID I HUH HUH?


----------



## rea59

I just signed up for the All Access Card.  It cost me $24.95 and I got a free pin and back pack.  The card also has a $20 credit loaded on it that according to what it says in the membership packet I could use on anything at any Hard Rock location including restaurants and stores.  

I don't have the packet with me but I do remember seeing that mentioned $50 off cabana rentals and free room upgrades.  But not sure if that was actually in the packet or on this forum.  I'll have to go through the packet tonight when I get home and I'll let you know what it acutally says.


----------



## macraven

eculmone said:


> ok, heres the scoop from the Hard Rock Hotel.  You can sign up for it online at hardrock.com - Because t*his Hard Rock Hotel is also part of Loew's *it's not that much of a savings (per the employee I spoke with on the phone).  It will get you 10% off at the Kitchen restaurant and when you spend $200 at the Hard Rock Cafe you'll get $20 on the card.  The card is $24.99 and once you activate it you get a $20 credit. When I confirmed with the employee I said, so I pay $25 and get $20 credit, plus spend $200 and get another $20 credit on the card right? She hesitated and said 'yes, that's right'. So 'if' your dd or ds wannabe rockstar teenager wants a hard rock hotel souvenier AND you eat enough times their to = $200 you would get a $20 bonus to spend.
> 
> She also confirmed you get no room upgrades or discounts on cabana rentals.  They use to but that has stopped. Sooooo if your a big fan of Hard Rock Hotel chains throughout the world it might be fun/worth it to have this card but if you only plan on this hard rock hotel, they don't offer the same perks b/c it's part of Loew's...
> 
> So thanks for all the info.  Hope that helps some who are considering this All Access Pass and Happy Valentine's day all




no.
hrh is not part of the loews hotels and you first program.

people that stay on club level can receive a discount for the cabanas.
you do not have to have the all access card for that perk, just stay on club level.



eculmone said:


> OK and now to completely confuse and amaze you all
> 
> I called again to find out what the free membership is all about... They briefly mentioned that last time...
> 
> So this lady on the phone says 'you get all the same benefits except no subscription to Rolling Stones magazine, no backpack and no $20 credit when you sign up.  I go 'what? The other lady didn't say anything about rolling stones magazine and backpack?' Then she says 'you also get a complimentary room upgrad 'IF AVAILABLE' and complimentary late check out and your 10% off at the Kitchen and Hard Rock Cafe'.  And I say 'FREE UPGRADE IF AVAILABLE?'  The other lady on the phone said they do not offer upgrades. She said they discountinued that practice and the new lady (I like her)  said no, it's just that they no longer offer discounts on the cabana rentals, but you still get the upgrade 'if available'.
> 
> So did I AMAZE YOU ALL??? DID I HUH HUH?



the rolling stone mag is not really free.
you get one and then need to subscribe.
_of course, this might have changed since october.  just saying..._

it depends on when you check in if you can receive a free upgrade.
depends on availability.
in the past at the hrh at UO, you could upgrade from a garden view to pool view.

i've stayed at hrh over 20 times and have seen changes over the years.

i believe it was about 2 years ago that when guests checked in  to hrh, they would receive a "free" all access card.
that card was a tad different from the one you can buy online.



isn't it aggravating to call the place and get different answers each time. 

i would suggest that you write down the name of the person you speak with so when you do check in, you can mention your info came from the front desk.


i'm assuming you have been calling the hotel directly for the 2 different versions of benefits for all access card holders.

it is best to call and work with the hotel directly instead of a reservation line.


----------



## uncw89

Ok, so I went to hardrock.com and checked out the AAP. It looks like you get a $20 card for joining and a few other perks, including the upgrade if available. So it looks like you can use the credit towards food and merchandise. That would only make it $5, so it doesn't seem like such a bad deal, especially since you get a few other discounts. I think I might get one. I didn't see how long it's good for though.


----------



## macraven

i agree, that is a good deal.
my card is still valid.

i could be wrong but thought when i bought mine years ago, it was nonexpiring.


----------



## uncw89

rea59 said:


> I just signed up for the All Access Card.  It cost me $24.95 and I got a free pin and back pack.  The card also has a $20 credit loaded on it that according to what it says in the membership packet I could use on anything at any Hard Rock location including restaurants and stores.
> 
> I don't have the packet with me but I do remember seeing that mentioned $50 off cabana rentals and free room upgrades.  But not sure if that was actually in the packet or on this forum.  I'll have to go through the packet tonight when I get home and I'll let you know what it acutally says.



Did you sign up online?


----------



## macraven

uncw89 said:


> Did you sign up online?



yes i did.


----------



## rea59

It seems to me that what you actually get depends on who you talk to and when you are actually there.  Before I go I'm going to try to get a late check out (which I heard you could get with the All Access card) or a discount on a cabana.  If they say no then I'm going to try again at check in.  I guess it doesn't hurt to try and it seems like there are so many different stories that their rules and perks vary.  At any rate the card does only end up costing $5 and you do get a free pin and backpack.  I already got mine.  So I think it's worth it.


----------



## rea59

yes I signed up online and got my card, pin and backpack in about a week.


----------



## uncw89

Sold! I'm going to go sign up!!!


----------



## eculmone

rea59 said:


> It seems to me that what you actually get depends on who you talk to and when you are actually there.  Before I go I'm going to try to get a late check out (which I heard you could get with the All Access card) or a discount on a cabana.  If they say no then I'm going to try again at check in.  I guess it doesn't hurt to try and it seems like there are so many different stories that their rules and perks vary.  At any rate the card does only end up costing $5 and you do get a free pin and backpack.  I already got mine.  So I think it's worth it.



Your right. The story seems to change depending on who your talking to. That was the gist of SharkyGoddess's issues with her AAP 

Anyhow, $5 for a pin and backback sounds good to me And we will certainly be spending more than $20 at the Kitchen so it's a deal for us as well  

How long did it take to get your goodies? We are leaving March 12th. Which is just 3 weeks away???


----------



## eculmone

rea59 said:


> yes I signed up online and got my card, pin and backpack in about a week.



oops should of kept reading.  I got a little excited hee hee


----------



## adminjedi

eculmone said:


> We are leaving March 12th. Which is just 3 weeks away???



From the website:
"Welcome gift, early check-in, late check-out, and room upgrade when available at participating Hard Rock Hotels and Casinos, *subject to All Access membership being presented at time of making reservations*."


----------



## macraven

adminjedi said:


> From the website:
> "Welcome gift, early check-in, late check-out, and room upgrade when available at participating Hard Rock Hotels and Casinos, *subject to All Access membership being presented at time of making reservations*."



not all hrh do the welcome gift.


----------



## uncw89

macraven said:


> not all hrh do the welcome gift.



I hope the one at Universal Fl does!


----------



## LMO429

staying at the hard rock for 2 nights in oct subscribing


----------



## sb043

I just signed up for the All Access, and it was Free (however it mentions nothing about hotel perks):

---------------------------------------------------------------------
(Search Hard Rock All Access on Google - won't let me post the link)

You're Invited to Join All Access! 
Become a member of Hard Rock's All Access program and receive these great benefits at Hard Rock Cafe locations:

- First available, preferred seating 
- $5 initial balance to use on your first visit in Corporate Cafes
- 10% off purchases in the Online Rock Shop
- Occasional email updates
- $20 bonus balance for every $200 you spend using the card in Corporate Cafes
- 10% off food, beverage, and merchandise in Franchise Cafes

Click here to register, and please allow 4-6 weeks for card delivery. Terms & Conditions

Join Now - It's Free
----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Bluer101

sb043 said:


> I just signed up for the All Access, and it was Free (however it mentions nothing about hotel perks):
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------
> (Search Hard Rock All Access on Google - won't let me post the link)
> 
> You're Invited to Join All Access!
> Become a member of Hard Rock's All Access program and receive these great benefits at Hard Rock Cafe locations:
> 
> - First available, preferred seating
> - $5 initial balance to use on your first visit in Corporate Cafes
> - 10% off purchases in the Online Rock Shop
> - Occasional email updates
> - $20 bonus balance for every $200 you spend using the card in Corporate Cafes
> - 10% off food, beverage, and merchandise in Franchise Cafes
> 
> Click here to register, and please allow 4-6 weeks for card delivery. Terms & Conditions
> 
> Join Now - It's Free
> ----------------------------------------------------------------




You can view perks here:

http://www.universalorlando.com/OverviewPages/Hotels/hrhoverview2.aspx

and here:

http://www.loewshotels.com/en/Hard-Rock-Hotel


----------



## uncw89

I signed up online last week for the all acess pass and I got last Sat. that was quick! I got the backpack, pin, and the card loaded with $20 on it. It wasn't free, but I think it will save me some money!


----------



## macraven

uncw89 said:


> I signed up online last week for the all acess pass and I got last Sat. that was quick! I got the backpack, pin, and the card loaded with $20 on it. It wasn't free, but I think it will save me some money!



you get a much better deal with the paid access card.
actually, it breaks down to costing you $5.......

the other "free" card does not give you the extras.


----------



## uncw89

macraven said:


> you get a much better deal with the paid access card.
> actually, it breaks down to costing you $5.......
> 
> the other "free" card does not give you the extras.



Yeah, that was I was thinking too!


----------



## macraven

no way you could buy the hard rock back pack and the hrc pin for $5.......



one perk you get with the all access card is a separate check in for hard rock cafe.

you get a table before the other waiting line.


----------



## uncw89

macraven said:


> no way you could buy the hard rock back pack and the hrc pin for $5.......
> 
> 
> so true!
> 
> 
> one perk you get with the all access card is a separate check in for hard rock cafe.
> 
> you get a table before the other waiting line.



That sounds good! It could come in handy at most HRC's!


----------



## rrbar

We will be going to Vegas soon and thought maybe I could sign up for the access card at the Hard Rock Hotel there. Is there any advantage to signing up at the hotel? We won't be staying there but want to visit some of the hotels in that area.


----------



## pilferk

LMO429 said:


> staying at the hard rock for 2 nights in oct subscribing



Us to..though only 1 night (Oct 5th).


----------



## macraven

i could be wrong as things may have changed, but it is better to sign up in advance.

signing up for the all access card when you check into the hotel will not give you the $20 gift card, backpack or pin.

that program is free.



signing up online will give you those items for a charge of $25.


----------



## roxburns

I was in Vegas a few weeks ago and bought an All Access Pass at the Hard Rock Cafe that is next to the MGM.  Then, there is also the Hard Rock Hotel but it is about 2 blocks off the strip, so not close or convenient if you are on the strip.  

Shortly after I bought the AA Card and loaded it I was on a trip to Seattle and I used my AA Card at the HR Cafe in Seattle.  For some reason I wasn't charged tax on my dinner, which saved me $2 -- I think the All Access Card recognized that I was from Oregon and there is an exemption at some clothing stores and restaurants for no taxes to Oregon residents.  

The other positive on the AA Card is that it never expires, and you get $10 added to your card in your birthday month, so the card pays for itself depending on when your birthday is.


----------



## kevin harrison

macraven said:


> i could be wrong as things may have changed, but it is better to sign up in advance.
> 
> signing up for the all access card when you check into the hotel will not give you the $20 gift card, backpack or pin.
> 
> that program is free.
> 
> 
> 
> signing up online will give you those items for a charge of $25.



I was given a card by a manager at the HRH, it didn't cost me anything, gives me an upgrade if available, we are getting a kids suite at $212 a night for a week. We get 20% off all meals also at all Hard Rock Hotels and cafes. The staff in London had never seen this type of card.

You any idea what type of card this is? I'm thinking staff card..


----------



## BKMETV

I was just looking at the benefits list for the all access on Hardrock.com and it looks like the 12 issues of Rolling Stone mag has taken the place of the backpack...too bad.  Mind you they won't send the mag to me anyways since I'm outside the U.S.


----------



## macraven

kevin harrison said:


> I was given a card by a manager at the HRH, it didn't cost me anything, gives me an upgrade if available, we are getting a kids suite at $212 a night for a week. We get 20% off all meals also at all Hard Rock Hotels and cafes. The staff in London had never seen this type of card.
> 
> You any idea what type of card this is? I'm thinking staff card..




the managers do give out the free AA cards to guests.
it should be valid at all hrh.
i have no idea if it is valid internationally though.

it's not a staff card.
i have received one before but didn't need it as i already have it.

the one a person can purchase, such as the one i have, you get another card loaded with $20 credit, and can add to that with each $200 purchase.

also you would receive the special hrh pin and back pack Hard Rock Cafe.


----------



## HLAuburn

Just changed our April reservations from PBR to HRH and I had a couple questions...

1.  Is there a place to grab a quick breakfast in the morning, something like Orchid Court at Royal Pacific?

2.  What rooms/floors/buildings are "pet rooms" at HRH?  My DD has a dog allergy and we want to make sure we avoid the pet rooms.  

Thanks!


----------



## ifyourhappy

macraven said:


> no.
> hrh is not part of the loews hotels




Sorry, I may have read your quote wrong, but I was told HRH in Orlando is part of the Loews family? http://www.loewshotels.com/en/Hard-Rock-Hotel

Just trying to cover all my bases with my Loews discount.. I hate getting told conflicting information, it's so stressful!


----------



## pilferk

ifyourhappy said:


> Sorry, I may have read your quote wrong, but I was told HRH in Orlando is part of the Loews family? http://www.loewshotels.com/en/Hard-Rock-Hotel
> 
> Just trying to cover all my bases with my Loews discount.. I hate getting told conflicting information, it's so stressful!



Part of the Lowe's hotel chain.

NOT part of their loyalty reward program.



> hrh is not part of the loews hotels *and you first program*.



Bolded by me to clarify what macraven meant.


----------



## ifyourhappy

pilferk said:


> Part of the Lowe's hotel chain.
> 
> NOT part of their loyalty reward program.
> 
> 
> 
> Bolded by me to clarify what macraven meant.



AAAH ok, THANK YOU!! I didn't know what the "and you first program" was, so I just quoted the part I understood 

I had a problem at a Loew's hotel and was given some compensation (they really go above and beyond!) and was told it could be used at a list of Loew's hotels. HRH was on the list, so I freaked when I read the 'it's not part of Loew's'... I think I need a few more courses in full sentence reading comprehension


----------



## macraven

ifyourhappy said:


> AAAH ok, THANK YOU!! I didn't know what the "and you first program" was, so I just quoted the part I understood
> 
> I had a problem at a Loew's hotel and was given some compensation (they really go above and beyond!) and was told it could be used at a list of Loew's hotels. HRH was on the list, so I freaked when I read the 'it's not part of Loew's'... I think I need a few more courses in full sentence reading comprehension





HRH has its own program, the All Access card.
Loews has the YouFirst program for guests.

all 3 hotels have the perks for onsite guests of using the express lines at the park, enter an hour early, pool hop, etc.

thanks for the back up pilferk.
i appreciate that.

you explained it well.


----------



## YCFAN

I purchased the all access pass on-line and it said it would take 6 weeks to get the card.  My trip starts May 9.  If I don't get the actual card before we leave is there anyway to get a number or something to use or do you need to have the actual card in order to use the membership?

I guess I should have signed up a few weeks ago!


----------



## Bethenny

HLAuburn said:


> Just changed our April reservations from PBR to HRH and I had a couple questions...
> 
> 1.  Is there a place to grab a quick breakfast in the morning, something like Orchid Court at Royal Pacific?
> 
> 2.  What rooms/floors/buildings are "pet rooms" at HRH?  My DD has a dog allergy and we want to make sure we avoid the pet rooms.
> 
> Thanks!


 Yes there's a place for a quick breakfast. Don't remember the name but it's right next to The Kitchen restaurant, as you go out to the pool.  You can't miss it.  They have muffins, bagels, donuts, granola bars, yogurt, cereal.  I think maybe even some fresh fruit.  

No idea about the pet rooms, but I'm sure if you call the hotel and tell them of the allergy, they'll make sure you're put in the correct room.


----------



## HLAuburn

Bethenny said:


> Yes there's a place for a quick breakfast. Don't remember the name but it's right next to The Kitchen restaurant, as you go out to the pool.  You can't miss it.  They have muffins, bagels, donuts, granola bars, yogurt, cereal.  I think maybe even some fresh fruit.
> 
> No idea about the pet rooms, but I'm sure if you call the hotel and tell them of the allergy, they'll make sure you're put in the correct room.



Thank you!


----------



## uncw89

YCFAN said:


> I purchased the all access pass on-line and it said it would take 6 weeks to get the card.  My trip starts May 9.  If I don't get the actual card before we leave is there anyway to get a number or something to use or do you need to have the actual card in order to use the membership?
> 
> I guess I should have signed up a few weeks ago!



When I ordered mine online a month or so ago, I got it in the mail that same week. I think I ordered it n Sat. and got it by Fri. So, I think you will be OK.


----------



## YCFAN

uncw89 said:


> When I ordered mine online a month or so ago, I got it in the mail that same week. I think I ordered it n Sat. and got it by Fri. So, I think you will be OK.



Thanks!  Maybe I'll get it sometime next week!!!!


----------



## TinaRN

Does anyone know if you can present your all access pass upon check-in to get the welcome gift and or upgrade? I already made my reservations before I purchased my membership. I thought also about calling now and trying to do it. Any thoughts?


----------



## YCFAN

TinaRN said:


> Does anyone know if you can present your all access pass upon check-in to get the welcome gift and or upgrade? I already made my reservations before I purchased my membership. I thought also about calling now and trying to do it. Any thoughts?



I'd love to know this as well.  Got my card yesterday in the mail!!!!  It only took less than one week to get it.


----------



## uncw89

YCFAN said:


> I'd love to know this as well.  Got my card yesterday in the mail!!!!  It only took less than one week to get it.



Glad you got it so fast! Where in NC are you?
I would like to know about the upgrade thing too. I aalso mad my reservation before I got the card.


----------



## macraven

if you booked at a garden view, the pool view would be the upgrade.

there are no upgrades from a standard room to a suite with the AA program.

you can get the upgrade only if rooms are available at the time you check in.


show your all access card for this.
it will help.

one time i tried to upgrade at check in but no rooms available for it.

i asked to be put on a wait list for the next available room during my stay.

i was booked for 7 days there.

on day #3, i was informed an upgrade would be available and i could be moved to it later that day.
i took it.


ask about the free welcome gift with your AA card when you check in.

years past i received the special cd for that.


----------



## YCFAN

uncw89 said:


> Glad you got it so fast! Where in NC are you?
> I would like to know about the upgrade thing too. I aalso mad my reservation before I got the card.



I live in Lumberton but grew up in Maysville.  I'm assuming that's UNC-Wilmington in your sign on name.


----------



## YCFAN

macraven said:


> if you booked at a garden view, the pool view would be the upgrade.
> 
> there are no upgrades from a standard room to a suite with the AA program.
> 
> you can get the upgrade only if rooms are available at the time you check in.
> 
> 
> show your all access card for this.
> it will help.
> 
> one time i tried to upgrade at check in but no rooms available for it.
> 
> i asked to be put on a wait list for the next available room during my stay.
> 
> i was booked for 7 days there.
> 
> on day #3, i was informed an upgrade would be available and i could be moved to it later that day.
> i took it.
> 
> 
> ask about the free welcome gift with your AA card when you check in.
> 
> years past i received the special cd for that.



Thank you for the information.   We are booked in the Graceland Suite so no upgrades.....  It's good to know for the future though.  I also was interested to see if we'd be eligible for the welcome gift.  That's good news!  

By the way, thanks for all the help and information you give on the Universal forums.


----------



## macraven

GRACELAND Suites.........


woo.....wee................




i am sure you will get the most excellent service .......







sorry you are gonna lose out on the upgrade...............


----------



## uncw89

YCFAN said:


> I live in Lumberton but grew up in Maysville.  I'm assuming that's UNC-Wilmington in your sign on name.



 You are correct!!!!


----------



## YCFAN

Does staying on-site get you into the clubs at City Walk for free?  Is there anything that does?  I know you can buy a City Walk Pass but I thought I remembered hearing that it was included in something....maybe park to park tickets or on-site hotels?  Thanks.


----------



## macraven

before i bought the pap back in 2004, multi day tickets had the perk for city walk admissions to the clubs.

i read somewhere that multi day tickets do give you access to the city walk clubs now.

if i am incorrect, i hope someone will come along and inform me.


----------



## TravelCrazy1

Just found this thread and I am leaving next Saturday for Orlando!  Can I purchase the same all access pass at a local Hard Rock Cafe?  I really would love to get late check-out.  That is the one perk we could use for sure.  I see others have received their card in a week - but I am right at that deadline now.
Thank you!


----------



## cuches

We are staying at HRH in October for a week. Never been there before, we usually go to Disney to a moderate or value. I booked a standard garden view room, not interested in any upgrades/club level/great view or anything...just your basic standard room. My only concern is that we are close to the pool. What should I request, to be close to the elevator? Also, is it easier and faster to walk to the park or take the water taxi?

TIA,
Tina


----------



## edamethyst

You will love the Hard Rock, its one of our very favorites. Get a pool view or you can request to be by the elevator.  When you get off the elevator at the ground floor the pool is right outside the backdoor.  its faster to just walk to the parks but the boat ride is relaxing and enjoyable to take once in a while.  They also have bikes with the carts behind them that you can jump on and they will ride you over to the parks, this is probably the fastest way to go.  Make sure you try the ice cream at Emack & Bolios, its the best, and the food at the Kitchen is great.  We're going in August and can't wait!!!


----------



## eculmone

I would stay right where you are.  We got a view of the parking lot and before we even unpacked we asked if we could get a little better room.  For no extra $ they upgraded us to the water side. We saw the beautiful pathway and water taxi's pass us from our next 'standard' room.  Our DD12 at the time fell in love with the pool and we had a blast watching that crazy dj. He was funny and entertaining. Kids and adults loved this guy.  I think your in for a real treat.


----------



## eculmone

p.s. if you are by the pool, that's the fastest route to the parks. Walking is minutes leisurely so no biggy and yes, we took a taxi once or twice, just cuz it was right there and it was scenic to travel that way, but not necessary. Just be aware your there during HHN which if your not a horror enthusiast, I suggest you avoid.  We are not, so we stay away...  very scary IMHO


----------



## macraven

cuches said:


> We are staying at HRH in October for a week. Never been there before, we usually go to Disney to a moderate or value. I booked a standard garden view room, not interested in any upgrades/club level/great view or anything...just your basic standard room. My only concern is that we are close to the pool. What should I request, to be close to the elevator? Also, is it easier and faster to walk to the park or take the water taxi?
> 
> TIA,
> Tina



request to be near the elevator.

all elevators will go to first floor.
you can walk straight out to the pool from that door.


hrh has some very long corridors..............

some rooms might have a great view but you have to walk down 3 different corridors to get to your room.

if you are on the 1st floor, it doesn't matter.

lobby is on floor 3.


----------



## mdsd8700

cuches said:


> We are staying at HRH in October for a week. Never been there before, we usually go to Disney to a moderate or value. I booked a standard garden view room, not interested in any upgrades/club level/great view or anything...just your basic standard room. My only concern is that we are close to the pool. What should I request, to be close to the elevator? Also, is it easier and faster to walk to the park or take the water taxi?
> 
> TIA,
> Tina



You have already gotten all the great advice and tips from the experts and I certainly am not an expert but since my family and I just stayed there in mid June for two nights for the first time I just thought I would say that we loved the HRH.  The hotel was lovely and the room quite nice.  The staff was incredibly helpful and pleasant.  We had a garden view that was down a couple of hallway but not too bad of a walk.  I didn't even think to ask about an upgrade, but was pleased with what we had.  Our kids are older but the pool was amazing and they had lots of games for the kids and really kept things fun and lively.  It was a short junt to the parks and we never took the water taxi, the grounds were lovely and we liked walking.  Our kids did the bike ride a couple of times.  We were happy with our choice!  

Enjoy your trip


----------



## cuches

Thanks everyone for the advise and info! We are so excited and can't wait until October  We are planning on going to the parks for a few days but also planning on vegging out at the pool for a few days. We will be there for a week and we are not renting a car but it seems like there is enough to do within walking distance that we won't need a car.

 LOVE the Dis Boards and all you knowledgable "Dis-ers"!

Tina


----------



## elgerber

Hello, I haven't had a chance to read all 57 pages here, but need some help.  We will be at HRH in two weeks for the first time.  We are DVC, so at Disney we always have a fridge and kitchen for a quick cereal breakfast.  What is the best way to have a quick breakfast before heading out to IOA?  Do they have a fridge in the room?

Thanks!


----------



## macraven

no fridge or microwave in the hrh rooms.

there is a mini bar but it only keeps things cool.

it is prestocked with items including candies but checked each day by hskping service.

you can rent a fridge if you wish.
the kitchen has a great breakfast.
buffet or menu.
eat inside our out on the patio.
wait staff will assist you either way.

e & b is outside  of the kitchen area.
some breakfast snacks can be bought there.

you can grab something at city walk.
pastamore has a side walk up window open in the morning for take out breakfast and items.

cinnabon is open.
now that is what i call breakfast.......

in ioa you can get bakery items in port of decision area.
at the studios, boulangerie has pastry items.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

cuches said:


> We are staying at HRH in October for a week. Never been there before, we usually go to Disney to a moderate or value. I booked a standard garden view room, not interested in any upgrades/club level/great view or anything...just your basic standard room. My only concern is that we are close to the pool. What should I request, to be close to the elevator? Also, is it easier and faster to walk to the park or take the water taxi?
> 
> TIA,
> Tina



We walked and took the water taxi and enjoyed both. Especially after walking in the park all day. The path is pretty quick though. Comparing the two isn't really easy since you may have to wait for the water taxi. As for the pool view rooms, they aren't loud like you would expect, at least our experience wasn't.


----------



## springsheri

and it's not far from city walk.  it's a beautiful walk over with fragrent flowers to the city walk area.  it's pretty close.  nothing like disney, picture a small boutique hotel with very long hallways at time.  much, much calmer than the hustle and bustle of disney.  

in regard to the breakfast question, we had the club level so we would grab cereal there.  My daughter had a milk allergy so they got us a fridge in the room for her, i'm sure you could order some stuff so that you could grab something quick in the room before you go.

enjoy!


----------



## eculmone

elgerber said:


> Hello, I haven't had a chance to read all 57 pages here, but need some help.  We will be at HRH in two weeks for the first time.  We are DVC, so at Disney we always have a fridge and kitchen for a quick cereal breakfast.  What is the best way to have a quick breakfast before heading out to IOA?  Do they have a fridge in the room?
> 
> Thanks!



We always buy a disposable cooler, milk, beer, juice, water and couple pops. Ice is free so we restock ice daily and add additional beer, juice etc. It's like camping and it's our vacation ritual to find the ice  The cooler is small so remember when you buy your milk - you may be only able to add one or two additional items and just keep rotating. Ahhhh happy times


----------



## brazilgirl

I´d like to know if anyone who has recently stayed at Club Level can tell me if they have added anything to their breakfast offerings ( the info on this thread posted about CL breakfast was from awhile back).

Thanks!

Kim


----------



## mdsd8700

elgerber said:


> Hello, I haven't had a chance to read all 57 pages here, but need some help.  We will be at HRH in two weeks for the first time.  We are DVC, so at Disney we always have a fridge and kitchen for a quick cereal breakfast.  What is the best way to have a quick breakfast before heading out to IOA?  Do they have a fridge in the room?
> 
> Thanks!



The same for us.  We stayed at HR for two nights this past June and not having the fridge was the tricky situation.  I know another poster suggested a disposable cooler and that would very well indeed.  We however used a cold/freezer bag like you would get from Sam's.  It folded up nicely into the luggage and was easy for transport.  We didn't use it for more than milk and water bottles.  We did put some ice into the bag as well to keep it colder but it worked like a charm.  Not sure I would want to do this for more than a couple of days after that a cooler might be better.  For just a short time this worked out well.

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Melanie230

elgerber said:


> Hello, I haven't had a chance to read all 57 pages here, but need some help.  We will be at HRH in two weeks for the first time.  We are DVC, so at Disney we always have a fridge and kitchen for a quick cereal breakfast.  What is the best way to have a quick breakfast before heading out to IOA?  Do they have a fridge in the room?
> 
> Thanks!



We usually take our plug in cooler.  But since this year, I am on a preventative medication and my husband is on Humira and both require a frig, we will just get a fridge at the hotel.  I am told they waive the fee when it is require for medical reasons.  We LOVE our cooler that plugs in...it is like have a frig with a door on top!  But hauling it on the train going down is not a fun idea.


----------



## edamethyst

we use a collapsable cooler all the time.  it flattens to the bottom of our suitcase and wen we get there we fill it with ice and usually milk and some water and just replenish the ice for the whole week...it works perfectly.


----------



## mickeyforpresident

Hi

We'll be at HRH next year before our 2 weeks at Disney! Can you reserve a table in any of the City Walk eateries? I know can't at Bubba Gump, but what about others? 

Thanks!


----------



## DisneyMomx7

We stayed at HRH in 2004 and 2006.  
I think we are going back next summer.
In 2004 we had a deluxe room and in 2006 a deluxe cl room.

I remember when we had the cl room there was a discount for
renting a cabana.  Is that still the case?  What are the prices
for cabana rentals these days?

Thanks!


----------



## macraven

mickeyforpresident said:


> Hi
> 
> We'll be at HRH next year before our 2 weeks at Disney! Can you reserve a table in any of the City Walk eateries? I know can't at Bubba Gump, but what about others?
> 
> Thanks!



you can't reserve a year out for the restaurants.
30 days out i know you can reserve.

if you are going in a holiday time period, maybe you can book prior to the 30 days out.



DisneyMomx7 said:


> We stayed at HRH in 2004 and 2006.
> I think we are going back next summer.
> In 2004 we had a deluxe room and in 2006 a deluxe cl room.
> 
> I remember when we had the cl room there was a discount for
> renting a cabana.  Is that still the case?  What are the prices
> for cabana rentals these days?
> 
> Thanks!



call and you can get the rates.  no idea if rates for 2012 will increase at this point.

yes, there is a discount on the cabanas when you are staying club level.


----------



## tinkerbell3747

First off Hello to All, 

Thank you for the great information in this thread.  I have a few questions about the HRH.  Hoping I can get some help here. We are planning to visit US/IOA and have decided early entry and FOTL is more than worth the resort cost for your short 2 night stay.
 My questions are:

1. What meal options are available @ HRH.  Are there any quick service places on the property?

2. Are there any resort maps (simlar to what Disney give at check in) to see the layout of the resort?

3.  Are there gift shops?

4. Is there a HRH photo thread somoeone could point me in the direction of?

Thanks so much in advance,


----------



## pilferk

We're going to be arriving right around dinner time at the Hard Rock.

Any suggestions for good, family friendly (2 adults, 3 kids) places to eat around the area, but not in the parks?  The Hard Rock Cafe, itself, might be a bit too high energy (ie: LOUD) after a 20 hour drive. 

Thinking about doing Bubba Gumps at Citiwalk....but wondering if there are better suggestions in the area.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

I find the HR restaurant relaxing, but the music can be loud at times. The HR hotel has the Kitchen restaurant that we loved, it's nice and quiet.


----------



## angryduck71

We went last year to Bubba Gumps -- I have one child.  We loved it.


----------



## eculmone

tinkerbell3747 said:


> First off Hello to All,
> 
> 4. Is there a HRH photo thread somoeone could point me in the direction of?
> 
> Thanks so much in advance,



I only know this one. I found pics of the resort at allears.net 

oops that may only be Disney sites? If not then yes pics are at this site. I know I saw them somewhere???


----------



## Bluer101

tinkerbell3747 said:


> 4. Is there a HRH photo thread somoeone could point me in the direction of?
> 
> Thanks so much in advance,



Here is a nice website with lots of great photos.

http://www.oyster.com/orlando/hotels/hard-rock-hotel-at-universal-orlando-resort/photos/


----------



## tinkerbell3747

eculmone said:


> I only know this one. I found pics of the resort at allears.net
> 
> oops that may only be Disney sites? If not then yes pics are at this site. I know I saw them somewhere???





Bluer101 said:


> Here is a nice website with lots of great photos.
> 
> http://www.oyster.com/orlando/hotels/hard-rock-hotel-at-universal-orlando-resort/photos/



Thanks so much!  I will go and check them out.  Super excited about this part of my trip


----------



## VacaPlanner2012

2 week vacation in July 2012.  Family of five, so staying on site one night first week (HRH) and one night second week (RPR) more than pays for itself with four total days of FOTL privileges.

Current decision - Club Level or not?  After looking at the food sticky on the forums and mentally adding up prices for breakfast alone, club level might be an option (it seems to run $100-$115 more per night).  I think I fully understand how the CL works for the day of check-in, but what about the day of check-out?  Once you check out, can you still access the CL for that day?  Pools?

Just hoping that since the FOTL is good for both days, that maybe we could stop back, take a swim and hith the CL again for midday/evening snacks on day of check out.  Dreaming?


----------



## macraven

i have stayed club at those hotels before.

you can use the club lounge until you leave the building.

once you check out, have the TM at the counter lobby give you a key for you to be able to return to the club lounge.

that hotel key card will be valid for a limited time, meaning until you leave the building to return home or where ever your next journey will be.


----------



## penzish

Does anyone know where the deluxe rooms are located? Are they garden view or pool view? Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## damo

penzish said:


> Does anyone know where the deluxe rooms are located? Are they garden view or pool view? Any info would be appreciated.



Deluxe rooms can be both garden view and pool view.


----------



## bubba's mom

never mind...not awake yet!


----------



## ciera321

We're planning on going to US in early June for 2 nights before heading to Disney World for 2 weeks. We're celebrating DS's graduation and he chose HRH to stay the 2 nights. I'm wondering if anyone who is familiar with the resort hotels can tell me when to start looking for an AP rate? Also, will these boards be  buzzing when they come out like they are when Disney resort discounts come out? I'm just not familiar with how Universal handles their discounts...Thanks!!!


----------



## chimo2u

damo said:


> Deluxe rooms can be both garden view and pool view.



Hmmmm, I wonder why I was told there are no pool view deluxe rooms by the assistant who is helping me with my NEXT Oct, 2012 booking....I have been offered a wonderful managers rate on a Dlx room, with an upgrade to CL (due to a room deficiency on our last CL stay in FEB, 2011)....Now, the manager assistant has been nothing short of wonderful, has me blocked off and secured for a room Next October, but when I requested a pool view room, she told me they don't have any Deluxe pool view rooms 
I am wondering if she meant only no pool views on Club level??? I don't know, but I guess I am leaving it up to her to choose my room, as she said she has me booked in a room close to the club lounge (which is great!)
I got a little spoiled  by my view last yr....it was a pool view with a wonderful view of RipRide Rockit lit up at night, Hulk, and the theme parks....great location close to the lounge too( my son's ipod/ my IPad worked on FB and we didn't buy the Wi Fi!!  ), unfortunately it was only a standard room, and not a deluxe queen, which we need this yr. for 3 different sleeping arrangements.
Those pool views sure are lovely!


----------



## LMO429

We have a super early flight the day of our arrival.  I assume if all goes well we will be checking into the hard rock around 10am.  If our room is not ready do they notify you via text message or give you a phone number to call in and check if we decide to go to the parks? thanks


----------



## macraven

LMO429 said:


> We have a super early flight the day of our arrival.  I assume if all goes well we will be checking into the hard rock around 10am.  If our room is not ready do they notify you via text message or give you a phone number to call in and check if we decide to go to the parks? thanks



both.

they will call you or you can call them.

if the hotel was full the night before your check in, it will be in the afternoon before they will be able to get your room ready probably.


----------



## MrsMud

macraven said:


> HRH has its own program, the All Access card.
> Loews has the YouFirst program for guests.
> 
> you explained it well.



Sorry to exhaust this issue further, but I hear everyone talking about this YouFirst card.  Is this the same as the Loews First card?  I got that several years ago and always used it at HRH, Orlando.  It gave me:  Early check in, late checkout, possible upgrade based on availability, and a welcome  gift. YOu also accumulated points based on stays, but only if you paid rack rate.  We never did, so we never accumulated points, LOL!   We Usually got the famous milk and chocolate chip cookies when the kids were with us, and the wine when it was just my hubby and I.  Did they replace this with the YouFirst program?


----------



## bubba's mom

MrsMud said:


> Sorry to exhaust this issue further, but I hear everyone talking about this YouFirst card.  Is this the same as the Loews First card?  I got that several years ago and always used it at HRH, Orlando.  It gave me:  Early check in, late checkout, possible upgrade based on availability, and a welcome  gift. YOu also accumulated points based on stays, but only if you paid rack rate.  We never did, so we never accumulated points, LOL!   We Usually got the famous milk and chocolate chip cookies when the kids were with us, and the wine when it was just my hubby and I.  Did they replace this with the YouFirst program?



You First replaced Loews First.

HRH is no longer participating as it's not Loews.  Use the Hard Rock All Access card at HRH.

and, just so you know, they did away with "welcome gifts".  

check Loews You First site for the new perks.


----------



## macraven

it has to be about 3/4 years now since hrh was dropped from the Loews program.


----------



## MrsMud

That's too bad.  We really enjoyed those welcome gifts! 
I'll look into the All Access card.  But did someone say you don't get a welcome gift with this either?  Or late checkout?  So do I want to spend $5 for a pin and backpack, that's what I have to consider...


----------



## macraven

MrsMud said:


> That's too bad.  We really enjoyed those welcome gifts!
> I'll look into the All Access card.  But did someone say you don't get a welcome gift with this either?  Or late checkout?  So do I want to spend $5 for a pin and backpack, that's what I have to consider...



the one all access you get when you check in to hrh is free.

the other all access that anyone can buy on line costs $25.
When I subscribed online about 6-7 years back, i received the membership all access card, loaded aa card of $20, collector hrc pin, sling back pack.

membership once you enroll, is for a lifetime.

i'm a pin collector.
year ago last, i spent over $800 at HRC shop on pins.
and that was with my discount.

you can get upgrades if available as a room perk.
you go ahead of all other lines for a table at hrc when you show your all access card.
by that i mean, ahead of the priority line for hotel guests......

if you are not a hrh or hrc homie like me, all of the above wouldn't mean squat to you...


----------



## uncw89

macraven said:


> the one all access you get when you check in to hrh is free.
> 
> the other all access that anyone can buy on line costs $25.
> When I subscribed online about 6-7 years back, i received the membership all access card, loaded aa card of $20, collector hrc pin, sling back pack.
> 
> membership once you enroll, is for a lifetime.
> hat's what I got when I joined a few months ago.
> 
> i'm a pin collector.
> year ago last, i spent over $800 at HRC shop on pins.
> and that was with my discount.
> 
> you can get upgrades if available as a room perk.
> 
> you go ahead of all other lines for a table at hrc when you show your all access card.
> by that i mean, ahead of the priority line for hotel guests......
> 
> if you are not a hrh or hrc homie like me, all of the above wouldn't mean squat to you...



I was able to get an upgrade to Club level in Aug. when we went!!!!! The girl at the desk said that they weren't supposed to do upgrades anymore, but she would give me one!

Thanks to you and this thread for all the info! I wouldn't have known about the All Access pass.
We were so excited to get the upgrade!!! DS loved Club Level....especially the lounge!! DH and I did too!!


----------



## lilclerk

Is it worth it to spend a night at one of the Universal hotels if I'm going to see a show at the HRC one night of my trip?  If so, which hotel would be best?  I was planning on going to IoA to see Harry Potter that day anyway.  I'm guessing the Hard Rock, but I'm wondering how close the cafe is to the resort.
All my excursions to Universal, and I never paid attention to the hotels.


----------



## bas71873

I can't remember from our trip 2 1/2 years ago...

1.  Do the rooms at HRH have a mini fridge?  Not looking for a stocked bar, but somewhere to stash drinks, maybe some milk?


2.  I see that they now have Kuerig coffee pots.  Is that new?  I don't remember those last time and am excited to be able to bring a few flavors that I like.

3.  Finally, assuming the rooms do have a mini fridge, has anyone ever successfully ordered from Garden Grocer or somewhere similar and had them deliver to HRH (or grocery shopped a little if you have a car)?  We stayed club level last time, but just didn't get our money's worth, so in an effort to save a few bucks, I was thinking of having cereal and pop tarts for the morning, a few beers in the fridge if we want.  Some snacks & other drinks.  Not a whole lot, but just a few things to have in the room.  We get tired of eating out all the time.


Thanks.


----------



## ladeedeb

Sorry, it's a mini bar.  Although you may be able to fit a couple of things in it, there isn't room for much.  We have been known to bring one of those throw-away cheap coolers and fill it will ice from the ice machine previously. 

Love the Kuerig, and if you have specific flavors you like bring them.  They just have a few basic selections.  

As far as Garden Grocer, don't know since we always have a car and buy at Target, Walmart on the way, or a near-by grocery store.  There are many stores to get stuff at, if you have a car.  There is a Publix really close to there and a couple of Walmart Superstores not too far.    

Have fun!


----------



## bas71873

ladeedeb said:


> Sorry, it's a mini bar.  Although you may be able to fit a couple of things in it, there isn't room for much.  We have been known to bring one of those throw-away cheap coolers and fill it will ice from the ice machine previously.
> 
> Love the Kuerig, and if you have specific flavors you like bring them.  They just have a few basic selections.
> 
> As far as Garden Grocer, don't know since we always have a car and buy at Target, Walmart on the way, or a near-by grocery store.  There are many stores to get stuff at, if you have a car.  There is a Publix really close to there and a couple of Walmart Superstores not too far.
> 
> Have fun!




Thanks!  We may have a car, haven't decided yet, and a styrofoam cooler might work.  Thanks!


----------



## k&a&c'smom

macraven said:


> the one all access you get when you check in to hrh is free.
> 
> the other all access that anyone can buy on line costs $25.
> When I subscribed online about 6-7 years back, i received the membership all access card, loaded aa card of $20, collector hrc pin, sling back pack.
> 
> membership once you enroll, is for a lifetime.
> 
> i'm a pin collector.
> year ago last, i spent over $800 at HRC shop on pins.
> and that was with my discount.
> 
> you can get upgrades if available as a room perk.
> you go ahead of all other lines for a table at hrc when you show your all access card.
> by that i mean, ahead of the priority line for hotel guests......
> 
> if you are not a hrh or hrc homie like me, all of the above wouldn't mean squat to you...



Thanks for your help with this, and all US/IOA questions.

As so many posters ask about this, I thought I'd post my recent experience with joining All Access ($24.95 + $1.95 s & h). When I joined online, these were (and still are) the benefits listed:

* $20 in All Access rewards good toward the purchase of food, beverage or merchandise at participating cafes

* Limited Edition membership pin ($12 value)

* First available, preferred seating for your cafe visits

* Late check out, room upgrades, check in gifts at participating Hard Rock Hotels & Casinos when available

* 10% off purchases in Hard Rock's online Rock Shop

* Access to special promotions throughout the year

* Personalized area on HardRock.com for members to track their All Access rewards

* Monthly newsletter email

* 12-issue subscription to Rolling Stone ($9.95 value) "click here for subscription and rebate details" (US residents only)

This is the confirmation I received after purchase:

_Congratulations, xxxx You are an official All Access member! You can start using your card as soon as you get it in the mail. The card will already be loaded with $20 worth of All Access rewards that you can use at participating Hard Rock Cafes and Rock Shops toward the purchase of food, beverages, and merchandise. And don't forget to visit our Online Rock Shop, where you'll get 10% off Hard Rock merchandise you can only find online. Just login with your All Access username to enjoy this benefit today.

Thank you for signing up for our limited time offer to receive 12 issues to Rolling Stone magazine, included with your new All Access membership. Please allow 6-8 weeks for your subscription to begin._

I joined about two weeks ago, and earlier this week, I received a package with a sling-type bag and the rewards card. No collector's pin, it seems the back pack is in place of the pin. Just one card, so I'm not sure if they now only send the one, or I should expect another in the mail. 

The All Access program seems a bit of a slap dash affair! From reading here and other threads, they have at least two programs: one free with different benefits than the other for-a-fee program; the advertised swag may or may not be what you receive; the Rolling Stone mag subscription is sometimes a full year, sometimes one issue. The reservations line doesn't seem to be fully informed regarding the two - I got an odd response when I stated I would be receiving mine in the mail.

Oh, and speaking of the magazine - the "click here" link on the website takes you to a page with a rebate form, stating you should only fill it out if you DO NOT want the magazine subscription! From the looks of it, you can get some sort of rebate for the portion of the membership fee that includes the mag subscription, but I don't know for sure - I like RS, so was happy to get it (if I get it, lol).


----------



## macraven

i recieved both backpack and pin.

try sending them an email to inquire what happened to your pin.
i have friends that ordered last year and they received both.


----------



## k&a&c'smom

*macraven* - Thanks, I'll try emailing. Since the pin was listed, but the sling bag was not, I assumed they had run out of the pins and substituted. No biggie, I just find these things humorous.

I am so looking forward to our upcoming HRH stay - 6 nights in May! Now, if only my adult kids can make a decision on who is going along, so that I can add an extra room before they are booked up


----------



## malcontent

k&a&c'smom said:


> I joined about two weeks ago, and earlier this week, I received a package with a sling-type bag and the rewards card. No collector's pin, it seems the back pack is in place of the pin.



I got both the sling bag and the pin, as well.  The pin was tucked in the bag, and quite frankly, I almost missed it.  Check the bag again carefully.


----------



## k&a&c'smom

malcontent said:


> I got both the sling bag and the pin, as well.  The pin was tucked in the bag, and quite frankly, I almost missed it.  Check the bag again carefully.



Oops, I have moved the bag around several times! I did not think to check inside, although I did check the packaging. I'm going to go look now, brb!

*ETA:* Hey, thanks! It was just as you suspected, the pin was down in a corner of the bottom of the bag. Easy to miss, obviously. I'm glad I hadn't gotten around to emailing yet.


----------



## macraven

glad you found it!!


----------



## malcontent




----------



## k&a&c'smom

macraven said:


> glad you found it!!



Me, too, we would likely have thrown stuff into the bag and never known it was there. Thanks again, *malcontent*!


----------



## eculmone

I'm back  it's been a while since I last posted, but March break for Canadians is looming... and I'm just thinking what if? So I went to check out room availability. I don't remember it being so expensive? Looking at $485 a night plus, plus... is this about right?


----------



## eculmone

Need a strategy. Want to see Big Time Rush for Mardi Gras with dd teenager. Would you suggest couple nights to take advantage of fol priviledges then hoping to hit discovery cove or sea world for a couple of days, so thinking after spending 2 nights 3 days at Universal we could do Discovery Cove, Seaworld itinery at another hotel not soooooo expensive? Does anyone have a better idea? Is it worth it compared to buying FOL seperately? All ideas welcome


----------



## sydangel68

We are staying for 6 nights in September and I can't wait.

Have booked the Deluxe Room for the extra space as it will be DH, DS8 and myself. 

Is the deluxe room worth the extra $$?

Would be interested in hearing others opinion. I just figure since we are staying 6 nights, we will be glad of the extra space away from each other 

Also interested to hear about the best places to eat, either at HRH or around?

Cheers
Angela


----------



## macraven

i have stayed at the deluxe rooms at hrh before.

you do have a bit more space.
the deluxe room i was in had like an alcove before the beds.

nice to have the bench in that section and the extra counter space.

i'm sure you'll like it.


is the extra space worth more money?
not really.

but i go solo and for the past few years booked a king suite at rph......
do i need the extra rooms and space?

no, but i like it.


----------



## eric wirral

Hi all. Does anyone know the HRH email address? 
I need to ask if they have a laundry service and if so the rates.


----------



## macraven

they have laundry service but it is cheaper to do it yourself.
only 2 of the hotels have self use laundry rooms.

from the web site:

Laundry, Dry Cleaning and Special Services
Our hotels provide a timely and efficient service based on the guests needs. Services include laundry, dry cleaning, quick pressing, and shoe shine service. If necessary, Express or Same Day Service can be requested. Hours of Operation: Available 9:00 AM to 6:00 PM; 7 days a week 



Hard Rock Hotel
5800 Universal Blvd. 
Orlando, FL 32819 
Reservations: 1-888-273-1311 
Phone: 407-503-ROCK (2000) 
Fax: 407-503-ROLL (2010) 



when in your room, push the star service button on your phone and they will help you schedule the laundry service pick up/info.

you can call the hotel directly to inquire about the costs involved for laundry service.

i can guarantee you, it is cheaper to do it yourself.


----------



## eric wirral

macraven said:


> they have laundry service but it is cheaper to do it yourself.
> only 2 of the hotels have self use laundry rooms.
> 
> from the web site:
> 
> Laundry, Dry Cleaning and Special Services
> Our hotels provide a timely and efficient service based on the guests needs. Services include laundry, dry cleaning, quick pressing, and shoe shine service. If necessary, Express or Same Day Service can be requested. Hours of Operation: Available 9:00 AM to 6:00 PM; 7 days a week
> 
> 
> 
> Hard Rock Hotel
> 5800 Universal Blvd.
> Orlando, FL 32819
> Reservations: 1-888-273-1311
> Phone: 407-503-ROCK (2000)
> Fax: 407-503-ROLL (2010)
> 
> 
> 
> when in your room, push the star service button on your phone and they will help you schedule the laundry service pick up/info.
> 
> you can call the hotel directly to inquire about the costs involved for laundry service.
> 
> i can guarantee you, it is cheaper to do it yourself.



Thanks for the info

Which 2 hotels have self use laundry rooms?
Is HRH one of them?


----------



## JessicaR

eric wirral said:


> Thanks for the info
> 
> Which 2 hotels have self use laundry rooms?
> Is HRH one of them?



Yes, HRH and RPR.


----------



## EMom

I posted a thread on this, but I thought I might get some attention here....

I booked a pool view room at HRH for this summer.  Higher floor.  Normally, I stay away from pool view because of the noise, but I thought being on the upper floor might help.  Will it likely still be noisy?

Here's the real issue.  I wanted to book garden view, but it was not available then.  But it is NOW!  I'm sure the rooms will go fast, so I need info ASAP.  The price difference is minimal, so that is not a factor.  What is the difference in location and view for these rooms?  Does garden view mean you look at gardens or could you get a building or parking lot?  Which rooms are closer to transportation?  

Anything else I need to consider?

THANKS!


----------



## macraven

EMom said:


> I posted a thread on this, but I thought I might get some attention here....
> 
> I booked a pool view room at HRH for this summer.  Higher floor.  Normally, I stay away from pool view because of the noise, but I thought being on the upper floor might help.  Will it likely still be noisy?
> 
> Here's the real issue.  I wanted to book garden view, but it was not available then.  But it is NOW!  I'm sure the rooms will go fast, so I need info ASAP.  The price difference is minimal, so that is not a factor.  What is the difference in location and view for these rooms?  Does garden view mean you look at gardens or could you get a building or parking lot?  Which rooms are closer to transportation?
> 
> Anything else I need to consider?
> 
> THANKS!



garden views are all views except the pool.

i had a garden view once on club that faced the water canal.
i could see when the water taxi was coming in and then leave to catch it right away.

you could have a front of the building view which is the front lawn and drive up.
could be the back side of the hotel that angles out to the open grassy area, which leads to the water taxi.
could have a view of the employee side parking lot, but not very likely..
if you are at the other side of the building (to the right when you walk into the lobby) you are on floor #3.
that far side would have a partial view of trees and walk/roadway.
the parking lot is on ground level on that side.

i have read a couple of years back someone booked a garden view and had a view of service maintenance section.  they complained and received a change in their rate to the obstructed view rate.

haven't heard since then of a problem w/ garden view.

i like garden views.
when you change your booking, you can have a note put in the ressie you prefer a garden view of foliage-water canal- etc.

at hrh, i ususally stay on floor 6 or 7.
never had an issue with the pool noise.
windows are sealed, can't hear that much of people inside the room.
i wasn't in the room that much during the day time but for night/sleeping, noise was never an issue for us.

i prefer higher floors for views.

hard to say which rooms are closer.

looking at the hrh when you enter, the left side of the building would be closer to the water taxi dock.
if you are in a far wing, you can use the stairs to leave the building.

if not, you can take an elevator down to the first floor and walk around the pool to the dock.
and, when you leave the elevator and go down the first hall to the left, you can leave the building to the boat dock that way also.

you have a couple of ways to reach that type of transportation.

the walking path can be entered by all of the above ways.

hope i have not confused you.


----------



## EMom

No, you didn't confuse me THAT much!    Seriously, you were quite a help.  

I did fail to mention that DH is getting a hip replacement right after our trip, so he's not up for big hikes around a large hotel.  Sadly, I hate being near an elevator so that is out.  He plans to spend time at the pool while DD12 and I hit the parks.  I was wondering if there is a benefit to pool view (easier access to pool) or if it's pretty much equal between garden view and pool view. 

I must say, PBH spoiled us.  We booked a standard room, they upgraded us to pool view and it was as close as could be to the dock.  Very near the restaurants.  Really could not have been much better.  I do remember thinking that if we had been placed on the other side of PBH, he would have had a loooong walk to the dock.  I think I need to access a map of HRH to help me out.  

Thanks for your help and any more you can offer!






macraven said:


> garden views are all views except the pool.
> 
> i had a garden view once on club that faced the water canal.
> i could see when the water taxi was coming in and then leave to catch it right away.
> 
> you could have a front of the building view which is the front lawn and drive up.
> could be the back side of the hotel that angles out to the open grassy area, which leads to the water taxi.
> could have a view of the employee side parking lot, but not very likely..
> if you are at the other side of the building (to the right when you walk into the lobby) you are on floor #3.
> that far side would have a partial view of trees and walk/roadway.
> the parking lot is on ground level on that side.
> 
> i have read a couple of years back someone booked a garden view and had a view of service maintenance section.  they complained and received a change in their rate to the obstructed view rate.
> 
> haven't heard since then of a problem w/ garden view.
> 
> i like garden views.
> when you change your booking, you can have a note put in the ressie you prefer a garden view of foliage-water canal- etc.
> 
> at hrh, i ususally stay on floor 6 or 7.
> never had an issue with the pool noise.
> windows are sealed, can't hear that much of people inside the room.
> i wasn't in the room that much during the day time but for night/sleeping, noise was never an issue for us.
> 
> i prefer higher floors for views.
> 
> hard to say which rooms are closer.
> 
> looking at the hrh when you enter, the left side of the building would be closer to the water taxi dock.
> if you are in a far wing, you can use the stairs to leave the building.
> 
> if not, you can take an elevator down to the first floor and walk around the pool to the dock.
> and, when you leave the elevator and go down the first hall to the left, you can leave the building to the boat dock that way also.
> 
> you have a couple of ways to reach that type of transportation.
> 
> the walking path can be entered by all of the above ways.
> 
> hope i have not confused you.


----------



## macraven

why don't you call the hotel directly and talk to the person that assigns the rooms for incoming guests.

i know your trip is not within the next 2 weeks, but they could block out the room now for your dates that you need, due to a medical situation.
(limited walking)

if Mr Emom has walking, sitting, (etc) limitations due to his hip, having a room near exits to the outside would make your vacation a lot more enjoyable for everyone.

just because he won't be in the parks with the family during the day, it would be nice if he had the opportunity to be able to lounge around the pool and relax in the sunshine.  he's on vacation too.

the main way out to the pool is thru the doors on first floor.
this part of the building (backside) faces the pool, parks/water canal/walkway, etc.

the lobby elevators empty out not far from those doors.
he won't have a long walk to the pool.

for room location, i always try to get my room near the elevators.
when i was at hrh, i would be about 5-6 doors down from them.

at hrh, you can have some long hallways.
one corridor can branch out to two more hallways going in opposite directions.
that is where you will encounter more walking..

noise wasn't an issue near the elevators for me.
only noise i can remember is when peeps come in late at night and talk loudly in the hallways as they walk to their rooms.

peeps talking in regular voices did not always carry over to the rooms from the hallways.

the beds in the hrh rooms are not close to the doors in that room.
the beds are closer to the windows.


if you call, the person that assigns the rooms would have a good knowledge of what walking is required to reach the outside.
they would be aware of rooms that are near exits and still have a decent view.

ask if they can block out a room now for your future trip so your husband will not encounter medical problems while on vacation.

if i were in your situation, i would do that.
i would try to work out the kinks in advance to ensure everyone in the family could enjoy the vacation together.

if you wait until you check in to find a room with a certain location for less walking, it might be too late.
those rooms might already be occupied.


----------



## kmayer91




----------



## Brit_Jude

kmayer91 said:


>


 
kmayer91 - are you doing the happy dance for a reason?


----------



## tricia

Just booked a Deluxe room for our trip in October and would love to hear, or see what the layout of one of those rooms are like.


----------



## damo

tricia said:


> Just booked a Deluxe room for our trip in October and would love to hear, or see what the layout of one of those rooms are like.



Here is a layout and photo of the queen and king rooms:


----------



## tricia

Thank you Damo, I kept getting only the Picture and never the layout.


----------



## damo

This is a great site:   http://www.uomeetingsandevents.com/Hotels/Hard_Rock/Accommodations/Accommodations.asp#


----------



## KingK12

Extremely nice hotel to stay would recommend it to anyone. I would also say if you have some money to spend check out the Palm restaurant, it'so delicious!


----------



## kamcgrory

We have 2 guarenteed connecting garden rooms booked for our family of 6 next month. Since 2 of my kids are ages 15 and 12, I am hoping that will be able to find their way back to the room from the pool for drinks. If the 21 year olds get lost that might be good for me.  Should I request 1st floor rooms? I don't mind the view or the noise (heck, I'm bringing 4 kids with me, 5 if you include DH), so 1st floor doesn't bother me at all. Just don't want to be in a pet room and I thought I read somewhere that all the pet rooms were on the 1st floor. Is this correct? Maybe I should ask for 2nd floor near an elevator? If you can't tell, I'm trying to avoid having to walk back and forth with them all day.   Thank you for all of your advise!


----------



## macraven

kamcgrory said:


> We have 2 guarenteed connecting garden rooms booked for our family of 6 next month. Since 2 of my kids are ages 15 and 12, I am hoping that will be able to find their way back to the room from the pool for drinks. If the 21 year olds get lost that might be good for me.  Should I request 1st floor rooms? I don't mind the view or the noise (heck, I'm bringing 4 kids with me, 5 if you include DH), so 1st floor doesn't bother me at all. Just don't want to be in a pet room and I thought I read somewhere that all the pet rooms were on the 1st floor. Is this correct? Maybe I should ask for 2nd floor near an elevator? If you can't tell, I'm trying to avoid having to walk back and forth with them all day.   Thank you for all of your advise!



these are the only rooms pets are allowed:

Pets are not allowed in the pool/lounge or restaurant areas

Pet friendly rooms include:
Loews Portofino Bay Hotel: Garden View & Bay View rooms only.
*Hard Rock Hotel: Garden View rooms only.*
Loews Royal Pacific Resort: Standard rooms only.

Club rooms do not participate in the program

pets are usually only on the first 2 floors.
But, i have seen them on higher floors at hrh some years back.

If you are near the elevator, you won't lose any of the kids.
they'll find their way back to the room easily.


----------



## k&a&c'smom

I read this entire thread a couple months back, great info, thanks to everyone who posts answers. I need to catch up on the last few pages, we'll be at the HRH in a couple weeks.

This may have been answered, but I'm afraid if I go to look for it I'll forget my question. Gettin' too old.

For those of you who buy a Styrofoam cooler and keep water in the room, how do you fill the cooler? I always hate to fill one from the ice makers, as that takes up so much time and uses so much ice. I noticed somewhere it was suggested to call star services for large quantities - is this still the case?

TIA!


----------



## macraven

yes, call star service.


----------



## k&a&c'smom

Thanks, *macraven*, you _rock_!!


----------



## jkshel

k&a&c'smom said:


> thanks, *macraven*, you _rock_!!





ditto!


----------



## k&a&c'smom

We just returned from our HRH/PBH split, and had the most awesome time at Hard Rock!! 

We sent an email a few days in advance to reiterate our requests - upper floor, near the elevator. Asked for a pool view if available, due to our All Access membership. (booked garden view) Even though the reservationist said we needed to show it at check in, they had it on our account and had already put us in a 5th floor room overlooking the pool. We had a palm tree blocking part of the view, but overall it was nice and we loved the location just a few doors down from the elevators.

We were given free wifi and health club privileges, which was great as DD loves to hit the gym a couple times a day to work off our pool drinks. Spent two wonderful days at the pool, service was excellent! It was great throughout the resort, and we can't wait to return.

Oh, we had dinner at the Palm our first night, enjoyed it so much we returned on our last night though we were staying at Portofino.


----------



## Brit_Jude

k&a&c'smom said:


> We just returned from our HRH/PBH split, and had the most awesome time at Hard Rock!!
> 
> We sent an email a few days in advance to reiterate our requests - upper floor, near the elevator. Asked for a pool view if available, due to our All Access membership. (booked garden view) Even though the reservationist said we needed to show it at check in, they had it on our account and had already put us in a 5th floor room overlooking the pool. We had a palm tree blocking part of the view, but overall it was nice and we loved the location just a few doors down from the elevators.
> 
> We were given free wifi and health club privileges, which was great as DD loves to hit the gym a couple times a day to work off our pool drinks. Spent two wonderful days at the pool, service was excellent! It was great throughout the resort, and we can't wait to return.
> 
> Oh, we had dinner at the Palm our first night, enjoyed it so much we returned on our last night though we were staying at Portofino.


 
Glad you had such a great time at Hard Rock and the service you received rocked   We were debating about the Palm for a Birthday dinner so the info on this is very timely.


----------



## k&a&c'smom

Brit_Jude said:


> Glad you had such a great time at Hard Rock and the service you received rocked   We were debating about the Palm for a Birthday dinner so the info on this is very timely.



I think you will be very pleased if you choose to have your birthday dinner at the Palm. We were a little curious on our first visit, as we have so many good steakhouses in KC (we are south of there), but it was great! Everything a good steakhouse should be - great food (a good mix of steak, chops and seafood, the crab cakes were fab!), perfect martinis and the service was impeccable.

Both nights there were conventioneers having some kind of company get-together in the restaurant, so it was a bit loud, but you wouldn't know it from the attention we received. DD and I were treated as if we were their only customers, pretty impressive with so many diners in the restaurant who quite likely spent a lot more than our little table.

Oh, and they do give a AAA discount! Sweet!


----------



## Pegdisneygirl

Hi, I am planning to take my DD and 3 friends to Universal in September to celebrate my DDs Sweet 16.  We have been to Disney several times, never been to Universal.
Any ideas on how to make it a memorable time for the girls? We are staying at the HRH for 3 nights, booked 2 garden view rooms. Not sure I got the best deal. Should I request specific rooms?  Is there anyway to get a free upgrade or anything special for the occasion?


----------



## macraven

HRH has it's own loyalty program, All Access.
this program will terminate 9/30 and a new one will begin..

you can join AA online.
or you can probably get the AA when you check in to the hotel.
depends on when in september you will be there.

you can always ask at check in if you can have a free upgrade.
if the hotel is not at full occupancy, it could happen.


----------



## patster734

k&a&c'smom said:


> I think you will be very pleased if you choose to have your birthday dinner at the Palm. We were a little curious on our first visit, as we have so many good steakhouses in* KC (we are south of there), *but it was great! Everything a good steakhouse should be - great food (a good mix of steak, chops and seafood, the crab cakes were fab!), perfect martinis and the service was impeccable.
> 
> Both nights there were conventioneers having some kind of company get-together in the restaurant, so it was a bit loud, but you wouldn't know it from the attention we received. DD and I were treated as if we were their only customers, pretty impressive with so many diners in the restaurant who quite likely spent a lot more than our little table.
> 
> Oh, and they do give a AAA discount! Sweet!



Awesome!  I grew up in south KC and Raytown is my home now.

The steaks at Emeril's in Citywalk, and Emeril's Tchoup Chop in the RPH are good too.


----------



## kingken

k&a&c'smom said:


> We just returned from our HRH/PBH split, and had the most awesome time at Hard Rock!!
> 
> We sent an email a few days in advance to reiterate our requests - upper floor, near the elevator. Asked for a pool view if available, due to our All Access membership. (booked garden view) Even though the reservationist said we needed to show it at check in, they had it on our account and had already put us in a 5th floor room overlooking the pool. We had a palm tree blocking part of the view, but overall it was nice and we loved the location just a few doors down from the elevators.
> 
> Oh, we had dinner at the Palm our first night, enjoyed it so much we returned on our last night though we were staying at Portofino.



hi
what email did you use as i sent the form off the website asking for a fridge for my medication but received no reply
also is there service around the pool and is the tip in the check or do you tip the server when served, thanks


----------



## triplefigs

Going to Universal for the 1st time in August and staying at the HRH for 3 nights.  We have a Deluxe Queen room booked for the 5 of us (2A/3C).  Any suggestions on room requests?  My DS uses a wheelchair for the parks, but we do not need a HA room.  We do need a refrigerator for all his meds.  

Thanks for any help!


----------



## damo

triplefigs said:


> Going to Universal for the 1st time in August and staying at the HRH for 3 nights.  We have a Deluxe Queen room booked for the 5 of us (2A/3C).  Any suggestions on room requests?  My DS uses a wheelchair for the parks, but we do not need a HA room.  We do need a refrigerator for all his meds.
> 
> Thanks for any help!



You don't have a lot of options with the deluxe rooms since they are located at the bends in the hotel.  You should just ask for a room relatively close to the elevators.  Make sure you tell them you need a fridge for the medications and they will comp it.  There is no fridge in the room already that gets cold enough for meds.


----------



## triplefigs

damo said:


> You don't have a lot of options with the deluxe rooms since they are located at the bends in the hotel.  You should just ask for a room relatively close to the elevators.  Make sure you tell them you need a fridge for the medications and they will comp it.  There is no fridge in the room already that gets cold enough for meds.


Thank you!


----------



## kingken

hi
does anyone have a email address for HRH as i used the page on there web site asking for a fridge for my meds but received no answer
if poss would like to email as ringing from england costs a fortune, thanks in advance


----------



## damo

kingken said:


> hi
> does anyone have a email address for HRH as i used the page on there web site asking for a fridge for my meds but received no answer
> if poss would like to email as ringing from england costs a fortune, thanks in advance



Will this toll free number work for you?

Phone: (888) 430-4999

They should be able to add it to your reservation.


----------



## kingken

damo said:


> Will this toll free number work for you?
> 
> Phone: (888) 430-4999
> 
> They should be able to add it to your reservation.



thanks


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

I am about to go thru the thread but thought I should ask before spending hours , is there a sep thread with the floor plans?

We stayed at RPR and are now going to HRH.


----------



## Toulouse

We are looking to book one night at the HRH on March 28, arriving that evening and want to take advantage of the early morning admission for Harry Potter the next day.

I know that the Express Pass option is available all day on both check-in and check-out days, however, wondering if the POOL is also available after checkout.  We are waiting for other family to arrive the night of the day we check out and then moving over to the Sheraton Vistana, but I'd sure love to be able to still enjoy the pool in the afternoon when we check out since we'll miss most of it the check-in day since we don't arrive until 6pm.  

As well, are there change rooms at the pool?  We'll have a rental car to leave our stuff in but I don't want to change in it...


----------



## YCFAN

Toulouse said:
			
		

> We are looking to book one night at the HRH on March 28, arriving that evening and want to take advantage of the early morning admission for Harry Potter the next day.
> 
> I know that the Express Pass option is available all day on both check-in and check-out days, however, wondering if the POOL is also available after checkout.  We are waiting for other family to arrive the night of the day we check out and then moving over to the Sheraton Vistana, but I'd sure love to be able to still enjoy the pool in the afternoon when we check out since we'll miss most of it the check-in day since we don't arrive until 6pm.
> 
> As well, are there change rooms at the pool?  We'll have a rental car to leave our stuff in but I don't want to change in it...



We were welcome to use the pool after check out while waiting for our limo later to the airport. There are bathrooms at the pool. I've never really looked to see if there were showers.


----------



## Toulouse

YCFAN said:


> We were welcome to use the pool after check out while waiting for our limo later to the airport. There are bathrooms at the pool. I've never really looked to see if there were showers.



Thank you - good to know!  We'll be checking in to our other digs a short while later so we'll be OK without the shower - appreciate your info


----------



## bumbershoot

I'll ask here in the official thread...

I was looking around at posts tonight, and it seems that All Access ended and HR as a whole has a new loyalty program, but the Orlando HRH doesn't participate.  And they don't participate in YouFirst.

So is there ANY way to get rewards for HRH stays?


(silly me, I didn't follow my own advice to "book when you see a good rate", and lost the cheapie RPR rate for Feb, so we'll be checking out HRH instead!)


----------



## eculmone

Good morning everyone it's been a while but I'm back 

We are planning a Disney Cruise mid march with my DB and DS inlaws and their 2 DS's The second half of the trip we want to hit HRH at Universal. My DS in law nearly fell over when she saw the rates at $399 a night.

I thought I got my room for about $250 last time. Will there be specials? Should we book now at this high rate or wait for a deal closer to March?

Any insight is greatly appreciated. 

Also, they are driving so they will need two nights. We are flying so we will need 3. Can we book adjoining rooms or request the same Hallway, so we are close enough?


----------



## jmamom

bumbershoot said:


> I'll ask here in the official thread...
> 
> I was looking around at posts tonight, and it seems that All Access ended and HR as a whole has a new loyalty program, but the Orlando HRH doesn't participate.  And they don't participate in YouFirst.
> 
> So is there ANY way to get rewards for HRH stays?
> 
> 
> (silly me, I didn't follow my own advice to "book when you see a good rate", and lost the cheapie RPR rate for Feb, so we'll be checking out HRH instead!)


I'd be interested to hear an answer to this too.  Last year I got a room upgrade and some great deals using my all access pass.  I was very disappointed that they changed it


----------



## bumbershoot

eculmone said:


> Good morning everyone it's been a while but I'm back
> 
> We are planning a Disney Cruise mid march with my DB and DS inlaws and their 2 DS's The second half of the trip we want to hit HRH at Universal. My DS in law nearly fell over when she saw the rates at $399 a night.
> 
> I thought I got my room for about $250 last time. Will there be specials? Should we book now at this high rate or wait for a deal closer to March?
> 
> Any insight is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Also, they are driving so they will need two nights. We are flying so we will need 3. Can we book adjoining rooms or request the same Hallway, so we are close enough?



If you are booking room-only, you can book something you can live with now and then change it if a better rate comes out.

I know that you only want the HRH rates, but this is the site I like to use for Universal.  Gives the best rates and shows all 3 hotels at once (or you can just choose to look at the specific one you want).  

This is always hard to explain for me, but you can experiment and put the code "APH" into the code field there, to see if there is an Annual Passholder rate available.  IF that rate is there AND is really really good, you can then compare that discount to the difference between a Preferred or Premium Annual Pass, and see if it would result in a savings overall.  (I believe it's one AP holder per room booked but I *could* be wrong)  And remember that an AP gives you discounts on food and merchandise as well.  




jmamom said:


> I'd be interested to hear an answer to this too.  Last year I got a room upgrade and some great deals using my all access pass.  I was very disappointed that they changed it



You know, I was looking around on the new site and found something odd.

Under participating locations, it says:

 Orlando  Orlando Hotel Rock Shop  Orlando Live


The link for Orlando Hotel Rock Shop actually takes you to http://www.hardrockhotelorlando.com/ .

The link for Orlando takes you to the Orlando cafe website.

And Orlando Live takes you here: http://www.hardrock.com/live2/live.aspx


Under NOT participating, it says Orlando Hotel, and that link just takes you here: http://www.hardrock.com/locations.aspx 


So that's a little confusing.  And a *tiny* bit hopeful, to my way of thinking?  Because does it *really* make sense that this hotel now has absolutely NO loyalty program whatsoever????


----------



## Rene23

I called yesterday to confirm rooms and asked about the All Access program.  The person at the main Universal information number told me that they did still participate, but knowing that the website says they don't, I called the hotel directly.  

The person I spoke with at the hotel said they were still revamping the program for their hotel.  They no longer honor the other perks of All Access, but they will still offer a free upgrade IF there is one available.  Who knows how long that will last though.  






bumbershoot said:


> I'll ask here in the official thread...
> 
> I was looking around at posts tonight, and it seems that All Access ended and HR as a whole has a new loyalty program, but the Orlando HRH doesn't participate.  And they don't participate in YouFirst.
> 
> So is there ANY way to get rewards for HRH stays?


----------



## macraven

Rene23 said:


> I called yesterday to confirm rooms and asked about the All Access program.  The person at the main Universal information number told me that they did still participate, but knowing that the website says they don't, I called the hotel directly.
> 
> The person I spoke with at the hotel said they were still revamping the program for their hotel.  They no longer honor the other perks of All Access, but they will still offer a free upgrade IF there is one available.  Who knows how long that will last though.



_i really don't like the call center system for booking the UO resorts.
always a different answer.
you posted your experience which was opposite of mine.

also called the hotel directly and told they would not be using the new hrc program.
????????
so confusing isn't it.....

when i called i was told that the Loews youfirst program will not honor the loews member for credits stayed at hrh.
also told that hrh could be booked with onsite promos such as SMSM, AAA, AP.

i joined the orignal AA hrc program years ago.
i planned to join the new program when it came out oct 1st.
i saw the note that the orlando resort hotel was not in this new hrc program.
so, didn't join.....

hrh has typically given free upgrades if their occupancy level is low.
it works for them.
it is easier for them to have available standard rooms to book.

by upgrading guests at check in, they can still fill up the standard rooms easily, especially on weekends and holiday periods.

i've been sticking with RPH since i know what they allow for the discounts, upgrades, etc but still wanted to check out hrh as a possible short stay early next year._


----------



## mischief32

I booked my stay thru the Loews website as I am a member and my reservation indicates that I will get credit for my stay.  I have an AP so I booked with those rates...  I will be asking for free gym access.  YOu never know what you will get unless you ask.


----------



## Boatingmom

Ok...we're still going and I need some help... can anybody telll me the number to call to request room location? ( I like lower floors but not pet dander.)  Also need a Catholic Church for early Easter services/Mass.  Closest Publix for beer n wine? Distance to WDW and Seaworld? First time taking a 13 and 15 yo.  Will bop over for a day at Epcot. Anything else I need to remember to make it a great trip for the offspring??


----------



## Bearwater

Parking Questions: I know parking is $15/day. We will be arriving at around Noon on a Saturday and leaving in the evening the following day. Will we have to pay for one days parking or two?

Thanks for input. Working on the budget


----------



## damo

Bearwater said:


> Parking Questions: I know parking is $15/day. We will be arriving at around Noon on a Saturday and leaving in the evening the following day. Will we have to pay for one days parking or two?
> 
> Thanks for input. Working on the budget



You pay parking by night, so you would just pay for one night.  Parking has gone up to $18/night.


----------



## disneyred

mischief32 said:


> I booked my stay thru the Loews website as I am a member and my reservation indicates that I will get credit for my stay.  I have an AP so I booked with those rates...  I will be asking for free gym access.  YOu never know what you will get unless you ask.



When I called HRH they told me it was not part of the rewards program like the other two hotels??


----------



## damo

disneyred said:


> When I called HRH they told me it was not part of the rewards program like the other two hotels??



You can earn youfirst credits by staying at HRH but you can't use them there.


----------



## macraven

disneyred said:


> When I called HRH they told me it was not part of the rewards program like the other two hotels??



_hrh chain has its own reward program._


----------



## disneyred

damo said:


> You can earn youfirst credits by staying at HRH but you can't use them there.



How can I make sure my reservation will earn you first credits-----when I called this support they just transferred me to hrh


----------



## damo

disneyred said:


> How can I make sure my reservation will earn you first credits-----when I called this support they just transferred me to hrh



How did you book and did you book with any promotion?  

Qualifying Rates include: Consortia, Volume Corporate, AAA, AARP, Government, Package, Group Association, Group Corporate, Group Government, Advance Purchase, Florida Residents and Universal Pass holders.

Non-qualifying Rates include: Internet Third Party, as well as rates through any other discount program, coupon, complimentary or promotional offer. Stay more save more doesn't qualify and neither do pin code rates.

It will say on your reservation, on your youfirst account, if it is a qualifying rate or not.


----------



## maggieb9975

I am staying at HRH May 27 to June 3. We have rented a cabana AC for our last day before we leave. Has anyone stayed in AC cabana or would appreciate any comments on your cabana experience. Thanks so much.


----------



## BiGGy

Some HRH information here including cabana info and food and room pics

Hope It's helpful 

http://flguide.co.uk/featured/hard-rock-hotel-orlando/

Rgds
Biggy


----------



## maggieb9975

BiGGy said:


> Some HRH information here including cabana info and food and room pics
> 
> Hope It's helpful
> 
> http://flguide.co.uk/featured/hard-rock-hotel-orlando/
> 
> Rgds
> Biggy



Thanks so much fo info, very helpful!


----------



## reelmom

Are the pools heated?  We are going Thanksgiving week and didn't know if the kids would be able to swim.


----------



## mischief32

Yes, the pools are heated at all the Universal Hotels.  We swam in December of last year when we were there.


----------



## meryll83

Do you have to have at least a Preferred Pass to get the APH discount here?

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## mjohnson96

meryll83 said:


> Do you have to have at least a Preferred Pass to get the APH discount here?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Yes, the power pass does not qualify for the discount.


----------



## meryll83

mjohnson96 said:


> Yes, the power pass does not qualify for the discount.



Ta.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## BiGGy

Guide updated to include breakfast at the kitchen and a few more pictures of cabanas 

http://flguide.co.uk/featured/hard-rock-hotel-orlando/

Hope it helps 

Rgds
Biggy


----------



## DrewAlmighty

Anyone have any pictures of a view from a "Standard View Room"? I booked a few months ago and was curious as to what it's like. I've stayed Garden View a few times.

This is what my confirmation says:

Room Type - STANDARD ROOM 2 QUEEN BEDS. SPACIOUS 375 SQ FT ROOM WITH LIMITED VIEWS.


----------



## DisneyMomx7

Ready to book and still have a few HRH questions.

We will be staying there for 10 nights.  Still debating between gv room, deluxe queen room or CL room.

Does anyone know how many of the Cl rooms are the deluxe rooms?  When we stayed there in 2006 (I know ages ago!) we were lucky enough to get one of the deluxe cl rooms.

Is free wi-fi included with the cl rooms?  Anyone know the price of the cabanas and the discount given when you stay cl?

We really liked RPR in 2012 but I think the rooms are too small for that long of a stay.  I will really miss the You First benefits though.

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## BiGGy

If I remember right you get $50 discount on cabana hire. Don't think you get free Internet but I flashed me VIP card and got free wifi but don't hold out much hope of using in the cabana it's hopeless outside 

Reds
Biggy


----------



## pixeegrl

Bumping this back to the first page


----------



## mmouse50

Do I have to show my ap when I check in?  I have voucher to pick up my ap at the kiosk at the park gates, do I need to go there first?  Can I show my ap the next day?

I have prepaid for my room - but I will still need to pay for parking before I check out - or will they just do something like an express checkout, where I won't even have to go to the front desk?


----------



## macraven

_voucher will be sufficient if asked at check in.

you can check your bill on the tv in your room before you check out.

you can do express check out when you leave.
most use a cc with the express.

use the drop off box in the lobby._


----------



## mmouse50

one more question - if it has already been answered - sorry but I didn't read through all the posts.

What type of coffee is in the room - I read that they have the Keurig coffee makers but I am a light roast coffee wimp, just wondering if I need to bring my own.


----------



## vital

DS14 and I will be staying here May 31-June 3! I've read that we can now use the min-bar fridge without a charge now. Can anyone confirm this? I'll have a small cooler from WDW, but I'd rather not have to drag it in the room if I can use the fridge for free.


----------



## damo

vital said:


> DS14 and I will be staying here May 31-June 3! I've read that we can now use the min-bar fridge without a charge now. Can anyone confirm this? I'll have a small cooler from WDW, but I'd rather not have to drag it in the room if I can use the fridge for free.



There apparently is no mini bar anymore.  Just mini fridges.


----------



## mmouse50

according to the Hard Rock - there is no mini fridge - bring a cooler

Still a mini bar - they call it a refreshment pantry


----------



## AustralianJetsetter

mmouse50 said:


> according to the Hard Rock - there is no mini fridge - bring a cooler
> 
> Still a mini bar - they call it a refreshment pantry



Did you speak with HRH....as lately guests have been posting that there is no more minibar and that the rooms have mini fridges for guests to use now.

I guess I will see for myself in just over two weeks when we check in


----------



## damo

mmouse50 said:


> according to the Hard Rock - there is no mini fridge - bring a cooler
> 
> Still a mini bar - they call it a refreshment pantry



Here is an updated page from the Universal website.  It is now called a mini refrigerator.  For the other two hotels, it is still called a refreshment pantry.

https://www.universalorlando.com/Hotels/Hard-Rock-Hotel/Accommodations/Guest-Rooms.aspx


----------



## vince99uk

Good to see this is now confirmed


----------



## mmouse50

I called the Hard Rock phone number and was transferred to the front desk - they are the ones that told me that there weren't mini-refrigs in the rooms - she said it was a mini bar - I also asked what type of coffee was in the room - she didn't know the brand but said it isn't a light roast


----------



## damo

mmouse50 said:


> I called the Hard Rock phone number and was transferred to the front desk - they are the ones that told me that there weren't mini-refrigs in the rooms - she said it was a mini bar - I also asked what type of coffee was in the room - she didn't know the brand but said it isn't a light roast



Unfortunately, front desk doesn't always know.  We've had front desk saying there are no pull out couches anymore in the deluxe rooms at the Portofino and lo and behold, there are. There have been actual reports of people saying there is a mini fridge, so I'm leary about the front desk report.

I'll try emailing them and see if I get a response.


----------



## damo

Here is the response to my email to Hard Rock:

From Concierge Supervisor Kristen Whitaker

*"Our mini bars have been turned into mini refrigerators. Royal Pacific and the Portofino Bay still have mini bars. If you have any other questions, please don’t hesitate to ask!"*


----------



## freediverdude

I wonder why they did that at Hard Rock only.  Maybe it's just an experiment, or they haven't rolled it out to the other two yet?  You would think that guests at Hard Rock would be more likely to want to drink those little bottles of alcohol, lol.


----------



## damo

freediverdude said:


> I wonder why they did that at Hard Rock only.  Maybe it's just an experiment, or they haven't rolled it out to the other two yet?  You would think that guests at Hard Rock would be more likely to want to drink those little bottles of alcohol, lol.



Hard Rock has different owners than the other two hotels, so perhaps that has something to do with it.


----------



## zbsigpi

Mini Bars can be a general pain in the !@#$@ for the hotel.  Staffing, product, guest saying that they did not use the items, ect., plus most guests want to use it for their own personal items.  I recently took a UNI survey regarding in-room amenities which included Mini Bar and Guest Use Fridges among other things.  My guess is they all will transition away from Mini Bars and just leave the fridge.


----------



## macraven

_i always refuse the minibar key when i check in.
my registration at check in shows i do not have any access to it.
once i am in the room, i never give it a second thought.


each day an employee will come in  and unlock the minibar to record if anything has been removed.

so if you do keep the mini bar key, and put items in it, be sure you don't rearrange what is already in there.

the mini fridge only keeps items cool, not cold._


----------



## BKMETV

damo said:


> Here is the response to my email to Hard Rock:
> 
> From Concierge Supervisor Kristen Whitaker
> 
> *"Our mini bars have been turned into mini refrigerators. Royal Pacific and the Portofino Bay still have mini bars. If you have any other questions, please dont hesitate to ask!"*



Thanks for getting the 'official' answer damo.  

Looking forward to not having to pack a cooler & ice packs.


----------



## LMO429

Have the rooms at the hard rock been renovated recently. The last time we stayed there 2012 I felt like they were in desperate need of a renovation. In 2013 we stayed at portofino bay and the rooms were renovated and were quite nice just wondering where I should book my next stay. If the rooms at the hard rock have not been renovated we will stay at portofino bay

what about royal pacific any room renovations there?

thank you!


----------



## macraven

_RPH renovations begins later this year._


----------



## LMO429

macraven said:


> _RPH renovations begins later this year._



ok so hard rock has not been renovated then?


any projected completed time for rph


----------



## macraven

LMO429 said:


> ok so hard rock has not been renovated then?
> 
> 
> any projected completed time for rph



_don't know the situation with hrh.


no start or finish date released yet about RPH._


----------



## scoobydooby

Is anyone able to explain the cards that get you free wi-fi if staying Club Level at HRH. I don't want to pay four lots of $18 for four i phones!!!! Also I am from the UK so will I be eligible anyway? I cannot believe the wi-fi isn't free at a decent hotel like this. Who can live without wi-fi nowadays .....  thanks.


----------



## freediverdude

The regular wifi at all 3 of the hotels is now free, from what I understand. I am at Royal Pacific at this moment and it's free. You can however pay for a premium faster service for streaming video and such. It looks like that is $14.95 per day- don't know how many connections are allowed.


----------



## scoobydooby

freediverdude said:


> The regular wifi at all 3 of the hotels is now free, from what I understand. I am at Royal Pacific at this moment and it's free. You can however pay for a premium faster service for streaming video and such. It looks like that is $14.95 per day- don't know how many connections are allowed.



Thanks for the prompt reply. Hopefully it will be the same at HRH. Slow and free will do!!!!


----------



## macraven

freediverdude said:


> The regular wifi at all 3 of the hotels is now free, from what I understand. I am at Royal Pacific at this moment and it's free. You can however pay for a premium faster service for streaming video and such. It looks like that is $14.95 per day- don't know how many connections are allowed.



_yea, it became a perk for Loews hotel guests many months ago.
always was free in the lobby and by the pool, then rooms were added either end of last year or first of this year.
i can't remember as i haven't ever paid for it._


----------



## AustralianJetsetter

scoobydooby said:


> Is anyone able to explain the cards that get you free wi-fi if staying Club Level at HRH. I don't want to pay four lots of $18 for four i phones!!!! Also I am from the UK so will I be eligible anyway? I cannot believe the wi-fi isn't free at a decent hotel like this. Who can live without wi-fi nowadays .....  thanks.



Hi scoobydooby, we recently stayed at HRH and we were club level but from what I understand wi-fi is free regardless of what room type you have. We had 3 devices and they all worked at the same time no problems. My kids were watching YouTube clips of rides etc and it worked fine.

You shouldn't have a problem mate ;-)


----------



## SharkyGoddess

freediverdude said:
			
		

> The regular wifi at all 3 of the hotels is now free, from what I understand. I am at Royal Pacific at this moment and it's free. You can however pay for a premium faster service for streaming video and such. It looks like that is $14.95 per day- don't know how many connections are allowed.



When did they start the free wifi? That's great news!


----------



## scoobydooby

AustralianJetsetter said:


> Hi scoobydooby, we recently stayed at HRH and we were club level but from what I understand wi-fi is free regardless of what room type you have. We had 3 devices and they all worked at the same time no problems. My kids were watching YouTube clips of rides etc and it worked fine.  You shouldn't have a problem mate ;-)



That's excellent new. Happy teenagers in my party! Thanks


----------



## reelmom

SharkyGoddess said:


> When did they start the free wifi? That's great news!


We were at Portofino the first week of June. We had free wifi. It allows up to 4 people per room.


----------



## bumbershoot

Is this as new as the website makes it sound?




> BE A CLOSET ROCKER WITH PICKS.
> 
> Satisfaction. Thats what a luxury brand experience should embody. And what could be more satisfying than a world-class Fender guitar delivered to your room? Hard Rock and Fender have teamed up to offer a uniquely authentic rock-and-roll experience and serious guitars are the new in-room amenity. Are you ready?
> 
> Guests may choose from 20 different awesome Fender guitars including legendary Stratocasters, classic Telecasters and a few special surprises. We also offer bass guitars for those of you who love throwing down a funky baseline. Plus, we provide an amp and a pair of headphones to ensure maximum sound for you and zero noise complaints to us.
> 
> The best part? There's no charge or time limit on use (but just to be sure you don't go off on your next world tour with our guitar, a $1,000 credit card deposit is required when checking a guitar out). So grab that Fender axe youve always wanted to try, channel Stevie Ray or Clapton and shred for as long as you're staying at Hard Rock Hotel.


----------



## pixeegrl

bumbershoot said:


> Is this as new as the website makes it sound?



I remember reading about it before so my guess is no. I think it was in 2012 that I first saw it (last time we were at HRH)


----------



## scoobydooby

Oh thank you for posting this. My son will LOVE this; he plays guitar. Pretty well too. Age 15 he is a rock star in his head!!! I can't wait to surprise him with this he will be beside himself


----------



## bumbershoot

Be sure to find the terms and conditions on the HRH site. There's a hefty cc hold put on a cc, for instance.


----------



## natebenma

The offer was there in July 2013.  

Sound of Your Stay-  Guests can borrow an expensive guitar for use during their stays. 

BE A CLOSET ROCKER WITH PICKS. 

Satisfaction. Thats what a luxury brand experience should embody. And what could be more satisfying than a world-class Fender guitar delivered to your room? Hard Rock and Fender have teamed up to offer a uniquely authentic rock-and-roll experience and serious guitars are the new in-room amenity. Are you ready? 

Guests may choose from 20 different awesome Fender guitars including legendary Stratocasters, classic Telecasters and a few special surprises. We also offer bass guitars for those of you who love throwing down a funky baseline. Plus, we provide an amp and a pair of headphones to ensure maximum sound for you and zero noise complaints to us. 

The best part? There's no charge or time limit on use (but just to be sure you don't go off on your next world tour with our guitar, a $1,000 credit card deposit is required when checking a guitar out). So grab that Fender axe youve always wanted to try, channel Stevie Ray or Clapton and shred for as long as you're staying at Hard Rock Hotel. 



Full Menu of Guitars


----------



## scoobydooby

Cool  DS has chosen number 1 he is stoked!!!!!!


----------



## Threeboysandachickie

Can someone please help me identify which club floor room numbers I should request to receive a 2 Q deluxe on floor 7?


----------



## staceymay00

Threeboysandachickie said:


> Can someone please help me identify which club floor room numbers I should request to receive a 2 Q deluxe on floor 7?



You don't need the exact room numbers, just request "deluxe queen room with sleeper sofa."

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## elaine amj

natebenma said:


> The offer was there in July 2013.
> 
> Sound of Your Stay-  Guests can borrow an expensive guitar for use during their stays.
> 
> BE A CLOSET ROCKER WITH PICKS.
> 
> Satisfaction. Thats what a luxury brand experience should embody. And what could be more satisfying than a world-class Fender guitar delivered to your room? Hard Rock and Fender have teamed up to offer a uniquely authentic rock-and-roll experience and serious guitars are the new in-room amenity. Are you ready?
> 
> Guests may choose from 20 different awesome Fender guitars including legendary Stratocasters, classic Telecasters and a few special surprises. We also offer bass guitars for those of you who love throwing down a funky baseline. Plus, we provide an amp and a pair of headphones to ensure maximum sound for you and zero noise complaints to us.
> 
> The best part? There's no charge or time limit on use (but just to be sure you don't go off on your next world tour with our guitar, a $1,000 credit card deposit is required when checking a guitar out). So grab that Fender axe youve always wanted to try, channel Stevie Ray or Clapton and shred for as long as you're staying at Hard Rock Hotel.



wow - this really sounds cool. In all my reading, this is the first time I have stumbled across this little tidbit. My DS would LOVE this. It's rather a hefty CC hold - but how much fun would a guitar in the room be?

That said - neither of my kids play - would it be better to go for a regular guitar or a bass guitar? I'm going to surprise them with this one....


----------



## Blue32

natebenma said:


> The offer was there in July 2013.
> 
> Sound of Your Stay-  Guests can borrow an expensive guitar for use during their stays.
> 
> BE A CLOSET ROCKER WITH PICKS.
> 
> Satisfaction. That&#146;s what a luxury brand experience should embody. And what could be more satisfying than a world-class Fender guitar delivered to your room? Hard Rock and Fender have teamed up to offer a uniquely authentic rock-and-roll experience and serious guitars are the new in-room amenity. Are you ready?
> 
> Guests may choose from 20 different awesome Fender guitars including legendary Stratocasters, classic Telecasters and a few special surprises. We also offer bass guitars for those of you who love throwing down a funky baseline. Plus, we provide an amp and a pair of headphones to ensure maximum sound for you and zero noise complaints to us.
> 
> The best part? There's no charge or time limit on use (but just to be sure you don't go off on your next world tour with our guitar, a $1,000 credit card deposit is required when checking a guitar out). So grab that Fender axe you&#146;ve always wanted to try, channel Stevie Ray or Clapton and shred for as long as you're staying at Hard Rock Hotel.
> 
> Full Menu of Guitars
> 
> http://s657.photobucket.com/user/natebenma/media/Hijinks Trip Report/Hard Rock/P1160049.jpg.html



Anyone know if they still offer this?


----------



## damo

Blue32 said:


> Anyone know if they still offer this?



Yes they do.  There was somebody in the past month posting about it.


----------



## Oodalally13

Several hard rock hotels offer this. I know for sure Biloxi does.


----------



## MrsPMC00

I did not read through all of the post - but a very cool FREE souvenir the Hard Rock Provides:  take your room key to the front desk at check out, and they will punch it in to a guitar pick for you!  My kids love that!


----------



## elaine amj

MrsPMC00 said:


> I did not read through all of the post - but a very cool FREE souvenir the Hard Rock Provides:  take your room key to the front desk at check out, and they will punch it in to a guitar pick for you!  My kids love that!



Very cool! Thanks for posting this


----------



## WENDYDOTS

I have a question...If I book a less expensive room only through Traveloctiy, can I purchase tickets at the hotel and still take advantage of the "Front of the Line" when I don't purchase as a package?  TIA


----------



## bas71873

WENDYDOTS said:


> I have a question...If I book a less expensive room only through Traveloctiy, can I purchase tickets at the hotel and still take advantage of the "Front of the Line" when I don't purchase as a package?  TIA



Yes.  I never book my trips as packages.


----------



## DVCkidsMOM

So the old mini-bars are now actual mini fridges - yeah!!  Did they change the coffee makers too?  If it's still kuereg, does anyone know what type of k-cup substitutes fit so we can bring our own ground coffee?  I've heard that the newer keuregs are finicky...  TIA


----------



## BKMETV

DVCkidsMOM said:


> So the old mini-bars are now actual mini fridges - yeah!!  Did they change the coffee makers too?  If it's still kuereg, does anyone know what type of k-cup substitutes fit so we can bring our own ground coffee?  I've heard that the newer keuregs are finicky...  TIA



Can't answer the substitute part but we were in a renovated room last month and our Keurig was definitely not new.  It was a challenge just to get it to work....keep jamming open.


----------



## damo

WENDYDOTS said:


> I have a question...If I book a less expensive room only through Traveloctiy, can I purchase tickets at the hotel and still take advantage of the "Front of the Line" when I don't purchase as a package?  TIA



I wouldn't purchase tickets at the hotel unless it is just a one day ticket.  That is an expensive route.

Purchase tickets online and pick them up at the kiosks in the hotels or at the front of the park, or order from undercovertourist.com

The hotel will charge gate price which is $20 more expensive than online price unless it is just a one day ticket.


----------



## HM

I don't think that this has been posted yet.
All the rooms were finished with renovations on December 19.


----------



## Kelli4Cy

Threeboysandachickie said:


> Can someone please help me identify which club floor room numbers I should request to receive a 2 Q deluxe on floor 7?





staceymay00 said:


> You don't need the exact room numbers, just request "deluxe queen room with sleeper sofa."
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



Does a deluxe queen room with a sleeper sofa work for 2 adults and 4 little ones?


----------



## macraven

Kelli4Cy said:


> Does a deluxe queen room with a sleeper sofa work for 2 adults and 4 little ones?



_only 5 allowed in the deluxe rooms.

you would need to book 2 rooms or one of the perhaps, suite parlors at pbh for a party of 6._


----------



## Kelli4Cy

macraven said:


> _only 5 allowed in the deluxe rooms.
> 
> you would need to book 2 rooms or one of the perhaps, suite parlors at pbh for a party of 6._



Shoot!  Thank you.


----------



## yolie912

Hi
How does 5 people fit at the hard rock?


----------



## damo

There are two queen beds and room for a cot in the standard rooms.  In the deluxe rooms there are two queen beds and a pullout couch.


----------



## Welcome Home

How is the sofa bed?  Ok for a toddler?


----------



## damo

Welcome Home said:


> How is the sofa bed?  Ok for a toddler?



Definitely.  I don't think two adults would like to sleep on it, but it is fine for a child.


----------



## mdsd8700

Welcome Home said:


> How is the sofa bed?  Ok for a toddler?



We just stayed in a queen, deluxe rooms with our kids 18 and 21. Our 21 year old son slept on the sofa bed and said it was just fine. The room was spacious and we would recommend it.


----------



## Welcome Home

Thanks!  If it is anything like home he will only sleep on it a few hours and then end up in our bed anyway.


----------



## Welcome Home

I know Disney's Beach Club has the famed Sunken Treasure drink at the pool. Are there any fabulous or secret drinks at the HRH pool?


----------



## IMGONNABE40!

They used to have a drink called Sweet Home Alabama at the pool bar.  This was years ago!  I hope the still make it--- we'll be staying at the HRH early next month.


----------



## AtlantaSue

The "Strawberry Fields mojito" was mentioned recently on their Facebook page.


----------



## Jaylin

Kelli4Cy said:


> Does a deluxe queen room with a sleeper sofa work for 2 adults and 4 little ones?





macraven said:


> _only 5 allowed in the deluxe rooms.
> 
> you would need to book 2 rooms or one of the perhaps, suite parlors at pbh for a party of 6._



I just read on travelocity that this room has 2 queen bed and the pullout is large, like a king size.  So that sounds like it would easily sleep 2Adults and 4little kids.  If kids stay free, does that mean it would be ok?


----------



## macraven

Jaylin said:


> I just read on travelocity that this room has 2 queen bed and the pullout is large, like a king size.  So that sounds like it would easily sleep 2Adults and 4little kids.  If kids stay free, does that mean it would be ok?



_at hrh, the standard rooms only allows 5 people.


kids are included in the total occupancy for the room count.

even if you have a child under 12 months, it still counts as an occupant in the room.


parks tickets are not needed for children under 3, hotels are different with their rules._


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

Can anyone tell me what type of lite breakfast foods there are at HRH?  When staying at RPR we really liked the food selections down by the lobby in the am.  I know there is the shop on the ground floor but with some food but I just remember going there for ice cream ( we stayed club lvl that trip so breakfast was taken care of.)


----------



## Chickp

I had breakfast at The Kitchen restaurant on Monday. Good buffet, but pricy at $20 (except if you have a kid under 9 and it is between 7-9 am, then it's $5 for them). All the normal stuff, cereal, bacon, potatoes, etc. they did make gluten free pancakes for my daughter and I, too.


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

We usually do a sit down bk on the last say but I am wondering what we can find that is grab and go or quick for early am's.  I know we can grab afew items at the park but in trying to get into the HP sections and rides first thing, I want a quick bagel, sand, pastry that we can eat on the way over to the park.

Anyone?


----------



## macraven

_Orchid Court Lounge is open at 6 am everyday.
located in the lobby at rpr.
it's ala cart selections for breakfast offerings.

Islands opens at 6:30 am


city walk has a couple of places.


the Kitchen at hrh has basics but it would be a sit down.

emack and bollo's, has some offerings at hrh and they open at 7:00 am.

pbh has options also._


----------



## natebenma

We are staying in a club level room with a description of 2 Queen Beds.  Can we request a deluxe room with the sleeper sofa or is that a different booking category?  We will be requesting a rollaway cot if the room does not have a sleeper sofa. 

TIA!!!


----------



## pixeegrl

natebenma said:


> We are staying in a club level room with a description of 2 Queen Beds.  Can we request a deluxe room with the sleeper sofa or is that a different booking category?  We will be requesting a rollaway cot if the room does not have a sleeper sofa.
> 
> TIA!!!


Yep, in fact that's the only way to get it on club level. You can't reserve it. Same price as the other rooms on club  We requested it but it was already "in use" when we were there.


----------



## bas71873

Refresh my memory.  Can we use the fitness center to change in and out of swim suits if our room is not ready when we check in.  We have an early flight and will arrive at HRH around 9:30 AM and aren't planning to do the parks our first day.


----------



## macraven

bas71873 said:


> Refresh my memory.  Can we use the fitness center to change in and out of swim suits if our room is not ready when we check in.  We have an early flight and will arrive at HRH around 9:30 AM and aren't planning to do the parks our first day.


_yes you can, i have seen others do that._


----------



## bas71873

macraven said:


> _yes you can, i have seen others do that._



Thank you.  Last time we stayed club level and had a late flight home and used the fitness center to shower and change, but i wasn't sure if we could this time since we opted not to stay CL.

I have another question.  We are taking private transport to HRH and it includes a 30 minute grocery stop if we want.  If I pick up some yogurts, will HRH refrigerate those for me for a bit if our room isn't ready?  If not, does garden grocer deliver to HRH?  I couldn't find that info on GG's website?


----------



## macraven

bas71873 said:


> Thank you.  Last time we stayed club level and had a late flight home and used the fitness center to shower and change, but i wasn't sure if we could this time since we opted not to stay CL.
> 
> I have another question.  We are taking private transport to HRH and it includes a 30 minute grocery stop if we want.  If I pick up some yogurts, will HRH refrigerate those for me for a bit if our room isn't ready?  If not, does garden grocer deliver to HRH?  I couldn't find that info on GG's website?


_if you bring groceries with you and your room is not ready, ask at check in if they can hold your perishables until you room is assigned.
the mini bars were turned into mini fridges at hrh during their renovation.
i don't think asking them to refridgerate your yogurts would be an issue.

you can call the hotel directly and ask them in advance.
if you are told they will be unable to, buy the cheap $4 styrofoam chests, fill it with ice at the hotel and have it held with your luggage.

not sure how hrh does the receiving of shipped items to the hotel.
i have sent a box to rpr before my visit and it went to the pick up center.
needed to be picked up in person and was not held at the front desk.
but, rpr is a loews hotel and hrh is not.
that might make a difference._


----------



## TinaRN

4HOLIDAYS said:


> We usually do a sit down bk on the last say but I am wondering what we can find that is grab and go or quick for early am's.  I know we can grab afew items at the park but in trying to get into the HP sections and rides first thing, I want a quick bagel, sand, pastry that we can eat on the way over to the park.
> 
> Anyone?



_"Discriminating coffee drinkers can enjoy an authentic Starbucks latte, cappuccino or Frappuccino. Candy, snacks, drinks and cold grab-and-go breakfast items are also available in the Marketplace."_
Found this here: http://www.hardrockhotels.com/orlando/restaurants-and-lounges.htm  for EMACK & BOLIO'S MARKETPLACE Sounds like this might work!


----------



## chabs

We haven't stayed at the HR in a long time and I was wondering about some pictures I saw on the internet.  The last time I was there, they had a brown and green theme in the rooms, but the pictures that I saw looked like that's changed to pink.  Have the rooms been renovated recently?


----------



## damo

chabs said:


> We haven't stayed at the HR in a long time and I was wondering about some pictures I saw on the internet.  The last time I was there, they had a brown and green theme in the rooms, but the pictures that I saw looked like that's changed to pink.  Have the rooms been renovated recently?



The hotel just finished their renovations.  All rooms have been renovated.


----------



## chabs

damo said:


> The hotel just finished their renovations.  All rooms have bee renovated.


 Thanks! I like the look of the new rooms.  Hated the green and brown.


----------



## elaine amj

Much, much, MUCH nicer decor for the rooms now. Feels more special and hip. As I'm shelling out $$ for the Hard Rock, I'd like it to be themed, you know  The old decor seemed so blah.


----------



## BillyBuff

Bumping this thread back to the front since I keep seeing so many current questions asking about HRH


----------



## drinkme

natebenma said:


> The offer was there in July 2013.
> 
> Sound of Your Stay-  Guests can borrow an expensive guitar for use during their stays.
> 
> BE A CLOSET ROCKER WITH PICKS.
> 
> Satisfaction. Thats what a luxury brand experience should embody. And what could be more satisfying than a world-class Fender guitar delivered to your room? Hard Rock and Fender have teamed up to offer a uniquely authentic rock-and-roll experience and serious guitars are the new in-room amenity. Are you ready?
> 
> Guests may choose from 20 different awesome Fender guitars including legendary Stratocasters, classic Telecasters and a few special surprises. We also offer bass guitars for those of you who love throwing down a funky baseline. Plus, we provide an amp and a pair of headphones to ensure maximum sound for you and zero noise complaints to us.
> 
> The best part? There's no charge or time limit on use (but just to be sure you don't go off on your next world tour with our guitar, a $1,000 credit card deposit is required when checking a guitar out). So grab that Fender axe youve always wanted to try, channel Stevie Ray or Clapton and shred for as long as you're staying at Hard Rock Hotel.



Thanks for sharing this!  My ds14 is going to enjoy having a guitar to play while we are there.


----------



## swashy

i have a pool view room currently book.  I thought I read somewhere that I can pay an addional fee to have access to the club level lounge. Is this true?


----------



## saskdw

swashy said:


> i have a pool view room currently book.  I thought I read somewhere that I can pay an addional fee to have access to the club level lounge. Is this true?


 
No, you would need to upgrade to an actual Club Level room if any are available.


----------



## Tinker12

Staying at HR in Sept/Oct. Reviewing the picture above of the rooms, there is a gift surprise on the bed of some sorts. Does Hardrock have a gift store that delivers to the room .. gift baskets... or if they don't...anyone else?


----------



## elaine amj

drinkme said:


> Thanks for sharing this!  My ds14 is going to enjoy having a guitar to play while we are there.



We got the guitar in May 2015. My DS thought it was amazing!!!!!!!


----------



## J'aime Paris

Our family is staying in a deluxe queen room March 3-7.
Would love to hear any reports from people who've been recently!!


----------



## Clemson Bama Fan

Just there in December.  We stay Deluxe Queen (pet friendly) and love it.  There are 3 adults and our dog and her crate and we have plenty of room.  Not a lot of drawers but enough to get by.  The additional floor space over a standard sized room is very enjoyable.


----------



## bas71873

J'aime Paris said:


> Our family is staying in a deluxe queen room March 3-7.
> Would love to hear any reports from people who've been recently!!



We stayed in a delux queen last summer and loved it.  It's just 3 of us, but we like our space.  2 queens and a pull out sofa that DD slept on (DH and I are used to a king and I just don't sleep well in a queen with him, so we like our own bed ).  Ask for an extra topper for the pull out to make it more comfy.  

LOTS of space in the room, even with the sleeper pulled out.  We took advantage of the fridge and stocked up breakfast items and ate in the room most mornings and kept water cold and had snacks and coffee.  We had plenty of drawer space and just over all, enjoyed it.  We had previously stayed club level, but I much preferred the larger room.  

You didn't ask, but I'll say....When we go in the summer and to keep me from way over packing I always use the laundry rooms at HRH and never find them busy.  Makes life easier for us to do laundry while there.

We also love the pool at HRH and always take a day, usually Sunday, to just spend there and enjoy the poolside entertainment.

Enjoy your trip.


----------



## J'aime Paris

bas71873 said:


> We stayed in a delux queen last summer and loved it.  It's just 3 of us, but we like our space.  2 queens and a pull out sofa that DD slept on (DH and I are used to a king and I just don't sleep well in a queen with him, so we like our own bed ).  Ask for an extra topper for the pull out to make it more comfy.
> 
> LOTS of space in the room, even with the sleeper pulled out.  We took advantage of the fridge and stocked up breakfast items and ate in the room most mornings and kept water cold and had snacks and coffee.  We had plenty of drawer space and just over all, enjoyed it.  We had previously stayed club level, but I much preferred the larger room.
> 
> You didn't ask, but I'll say....When we go in the summer and to keep me from way over packing I always use the laundry rooms at HRH and never find them busy.  Makes life easier for us to do laundry while there.
> 
> We also love the pool at HRH and always take a day, usually Sunday, to just spend there and enjoy the poolside entertainment.
> 
> Enjoy your trip.



Thank you for the information!  I feel the extra space will make everyone happier.  
I will definitely ask for the topper for the pull out.  I know they aren't always the most comfortable.

We will certainly enjoy the pool as well, as there most likely will still be snow by us!

Thank you for the laundry tip.  We are only at HRH 4 nights, but depending on weather we may need layers.  
Hoping for warm! Bring on the warm! Please let it be warm! 
Having laundry accessible will cut down on what we need to bring.

We are very excited, and know it will be a great trip!!


----------



## bas71873

J'aime Paris said:


> Thank you for the information!  I feel the extra space will make everyone happier.
> I will definitely ask for the topper for the pull out.  I know they aren't always the most comfortable.
> 
> We will certainly enjoy the pool as well, as there most likely will still be snow by us!
> 
> Thank you for the laundry tip.  We are only at HRH 4 nights, but depending on weather we may need layers.
> Hoping for warm! Bring on the warm! Please let it be warm!
> Having laundry accessible will cut down on what we need to bring.
> 
> We are very excited, and know it will be a great trip!!




No problem.  It is coin operated laundry and I believe it was $3/load.  But, there were changed machines in the laundry rooms and I just brought a few tide pods and dryer sheets with me.


----------



## ginkybiloba

Just a heads up that the pool slide is closed for repairs at the HRH right now.  No ETA on when it will be fixed.  The hotel is offering shuttle service to the other hotels to use their pools.  My kids are pretty disappointed (as am I).


----------



## LindyN

chabs said:


> We haven't stayed at the HR in a long time and I was wondering about some pictures I saw on the internet.  The last time I was there, they had a brown and green theme in the rooms, but the pictures that I saw looked like that's changed to pink.  Have the rooms been renovated recently?


The decor is gray, teal, pink and orange.  I love these rooms.  Pool View from June 2016 is below.


----------



## albertamom

bas71873 said:


> We stayed in a delux queen last summer and loved it.  It's just 3 of us, but we like our space.  2 queens and a pull out sofa that DD slept on (DH and I are used to a king and I just don't sleep well in a queen with him, so we like our own bed ).  Ask for an extra topper for the pull out to make it more comfy.
> 
> LOTS of space in the room, even with the sleeper pulled out.  We took advantage of the fridge and stocked up breakfast items and ate in the room most mornings and kept water cold and had snacks and coffee.  We had plenty of drawer space and just over all, enjoyed it.  We had previously stayed club level, but I much preferred the larger room.
> 
> You didn't ask, but I'll say....When we go in the summer and to keep me from way over packing I always use the laundry rooms at HRH and never find them busy.  Makes life easier for us to do laundry while there.
> 
> We also love the pool at HRH and always take a day, usually Sunday, to just spend there and enjoy the poolside entertainment.
> 
> Enjoy your trip.


We have this room booked in a couple of weeks.  I'm so excited!


----------



## mrs.ariel

ginkybiloba said:


> Just a heads up that the pool slide is closed for repairs at the HRH right now.  No ETA on when it will be fixed.  The hotel is offering shuttle service to the other hotels to use their pools.  My kids are pretty disappointed (as am I).


 
Oh NO!!! That is the main reason we picked this hotel! Such a bummer for you guys! We aren't going until May, so I hope it's fixed!!!


----------



## rlahansler

Hello.  We are staying at Hard Rock Aug 4th thru August 7th .  I had to prebook 2 rooms right now as it more than likely is going to be 6 of us.  My son and daughter are both bringing a friend.  My daughters friend has confimed her trip with us but my son has not yet asked anyone.  Im a bit frustrated that 6 cannot fit in any of the rooms there.  Requested adjoining rooms for the 6 of us and also will cancel one room if my son does not bring anyone....
The ages of the kids are 16 and 13.
I have a few questions:
1. How early can we check in?  Would like to check in before the park opens for resort guests. (We are transferring from Beach Club Villas @ Disney that am).  I am aware our room may not be ready but want to get a early start at parks.
2. How much is daily parking? 
3.  If we check in early and we bring some groceries will the front desk hold them for us.
4.Any restaurant reservations for 2 adults and 4 teens would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## damo

rlahansler said:


> Hello.  We are staying at Hard Rock Aug 4th thru August 7th .  I had to prebook 2 rooms right now as it more than likely is going to be 6 of us.  My son and daughter are both bringing a friend.  My daughters friend has confimed her trip with us but my son has not yet asked anyone.  Im a bit frustrated that 6 cannot fit in any of the rooms there.  Requested adjoining rooms for the 6 of us and also will cancel one room if my son does not bring anyone....
> The ages of the kids are 16 and 13.
> I have a few questions:
> 1. How early can we check in?  Would like to check in before the park opens for resort guests. (We are transferring from Beach Club Villas @ Disney that am).  I am aware our room may not be ready but want to get a early start at parks.
> 2. How much is daily parking?
> 3.  If we check in early and we bring some groceries will the front desk hold them for us.
> 4.Any restaurant reservations for 2 adults and 4 teens would be greatly appreciated.



You can check in as early as you like.  Daily parking at the hotel is $20.  Yes, they will hold your groceries.  If you don't want to spend a ton of money, Red Oven Pizza is a great option.


----------



## bas71873

rlahansler said:


> Hello.  We are staying at Hard Rock Aug 4th thru August 7th .  I had to prebook 2 rooms right now as it more than likely is going to be 6 of us.  My son and daughter are both bringing a friend.  My daughters friend has confimed her trip with us but my son has not yet asked anyone.  Im a bit frustrated that 6 cannot fit in any of the rooms there.  Requested adjoining rooms for the 6 of us and also will cancel one room if my son does not bring anyone....
> The ages of the kids are 16 and 13.
> I have a few questions:
> 1. How early can we check in?  Would like to check in before the park opens for resort guests. (We are transferring from Beach Club Villas @ Disney that am).  I am aware our room may not be ready but want to get a early start at parks.
> 2. How much is daily parking?
> 3.  If we check in early and we bring some groceries will the front desk hold them for us.
> 4.Any restaurant reservations for 2 adults and 4 teens would be greatly appreciated.



Whew!   Why would you want 6 people in one room with one bathroom?!?   Especially with two kids that aren't your own.  Mighty tight.  But, to each his own I guess, but I wouldn't think that would make for a fun trip. 

Yes, you can check in early AM.  We've done that before, had out luggage held and gone on to the parks.  Not sure about groceries.  Non perishable I would think they would hold, but cold stuff....I would call and ask. 

The beauty of US/IOA is not needing reservations for meals.  One of the many reasons my husband loves tips there versus Disney.   We've eaten at just about all of the city walk places and like margaritaville and the Mexican place whose names escapes me.  We also like The Kitchen at HRH.

Having a car too gives you the option of going offsite which will be cheaper and there are tons of places to eat close by.


----------



## iujen94

Anyone know if you can make room requests for HRH?  I've seen people mention having a room close to a side entrance that was super close to the parks.  Anyone know what I'm talking about and how I'd request a room in that area in a room request?  Thanks!


----------



## J'aime Paris

iujen94 said:


> Anyone know if you can make room requests for HRH?  I've seen people mention having a room close to a side entrance that was super close to the parks.  Anyone know what I'm talking about and how I'd request a room in that area in a room request?  Thanks!



I'm interested in this as well.  Is it better to call or email the HRH?  Does anyone have a direct number or email address?


----------



## damo

I would call and email or fax.


*Hotel: *407.503.ROCK
*Front Desk:* 407.503.2000 or 407.503.ROCK (7625)
*Concierge Desk:* 407.503.2200
You can email here ... http://www.hardrockhotels.com/orlando/contact-us.htm


----------



## J'aime Paris

Thank you damo!!!


----------



## FutureMrsF

I have posted this elsewhere but I'm really desperate for some information.

Has anyone been to the HRH New Years eve celebration. I can't find any reviews or trip reports anywhere and it seems a lot of money to book without seeing any past reviews.

TIA


----------



## macraven

_you'll find reviews if you use google.
i have noticed not many that went dec 31 have come back to share their experiences with the dis._


----------



## Babyboo

We're thinking of adding on a few nights at HRH at the end of our stay next month - so not a lot of choice left for rooms

Looking at either a King & queen Deluxe room or 2 x King club rooms. Any reason to go for the bigger Deluxe Rooms over the club room, not a lot difference in price. I know at PBH the bathrooms are bigger in the deluxe rooms


----------



## bas71873

Babyboo said:


> We're thinking of adding on a few nights at HRH at the end of our stay next month - so not a lot of choice left for rooms
> 
> Looking at either a King & queen Deluxe room or 2 x King club rooms. Any reason to go for the bigger Deluxe Rooms over the club room, not a lot difference in price. I know at PBH the bathrooms are bigger in the deluxe rooms



LOTS of space in the deluxe which we preferred over club level.  We've stayed both and would take space any day over the club amenities.  We just aren't real good about taking advantage of all the club has to offer, food wise, because we like to just go with the flow and not plan to be back at the club for whatever the offering is.  We used it for breakfast and an occasional drink or too and dessert but that was about it.  We much prefer more space.


----------



## counselormom

Is it possible to book a deluxe double queen room club level? I did not see that as an option on the hotel website.


----------



## damo

counselormom said:


> Is it possible to book a deluxe double queen room club level? I did not see that as an option on the hotel website.



No you can't book it but you can request it.  There are 4 of them on club level and they go by request only.


----------



## macraven

we only have 1 and 1/2 pages of posts for 2016 in this thread.
there have been many changes since this thread started in 2002.

this thread is now no longer a sticky.

HRH is a great hotel and would like to have a dedicated thread to help others find needed information.
there are a lot of fantastic pictures in the older thread and would hate to lose them.

i like the idea of having separate threads for the hotels.
it will make it smoother for anyone to locate information they need when deciding which hotel would suit them best.

RPH sticky has been created and has a very nice format 
it is set up where the creator of the thread can go back in and add or correct information anytime.
so easy to cut and paste to make changes when it is needed.

if you are interested in starting up an informational HRH thread, pm me.
i'd be glad to help you and make it a sticky.

i'll be removing this specific post in a week once we have created a replacement for the older HRH thread.

this present thread will stay in the forum but will eventually fall back pages.


----------



## counselormom

damo said:


> No you can't book it but you can request it.  There are 4 of them on club level and they go by request only.


Thank you


----------



## Babyboo

bas71873 said:


> LOTS of space in the deluxe which we preferred over club level.  We've stayed both and would take space any day over the club amenities.  We just aren't real good about taking advantage of all the club has to offer, food wise, because we like to just go with the flow and not plan to be back at the club for whatever the offering is.  We used it for breakfast and an occasional drink or too and dessert but that was about it.  We much prefer more space.




Hi, thanks for the info - so I have to ask as we don't 'need' the extra space, we are booking 2 rooms for 5 of us do we need the deluxe?  Do they have any extra amenities over a deluxe room other than the space?


----------



## macraven

Two standard rooms would be fine

The deluxe has a small area which is nice for suitcase storage and the room has the sofa to sit on when it isn't used for a bed.

Having two rooms will work great as all have beds and bathrooms

And will be cheaper than booking 2 deluxe rooms


----------



## bas71873

Babyboo said:


> Hi, thanks for the info - so I have to ask as we don't 'need' the extra space, we are booking 2 rooms for 5 of us do we need the deluxe?  Do they have any extra amenities over a deluxe room other than the space?





macraven said:


> Two standard rooms would be fine
> 
> The deluxe has a small area which is nice for suitcase storage and the room has the sofa to sit on when it isn't used for a bed.
> 
> Having two rooms will work great as all have beds and bathrooms
> 
> And will be cheaper than booking 2 deluxe rooms



Agreed.  And having 2 bathrooms for 5 people would be nice!


----------



## GoDeacs

Do the Deluxe Double rooms on Club Level face the pool?  Thanks!


----------



## tricia

GoDeacs said:


> Do the Deluxe Double rooms on Club Level face the pool?  Thanks!



The one I was in about 4 years ago DID NOT.  I can't speak to any of the others though.


----------

